# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Ռուսաստան VS ԱՄՆ

## !!Sinner!!

Վերջին զարգացումները Հարավային Օսիայում ցույց տվեցին, որ Ռուսաստանն էլ կարող է անպատիժ կերպով անել այն, ինչ ուզում է: Ձեր կարծիքով, ի՞չ է սպասվում ապագայում, նոր սառը պատերա՞զմ, նոր բաժանարար գծե՞ր, թե՞ ուղակի մրցակցություն երկու գերտերությունների միջև: Ո՞վ վերջնական հաղթանակ կտանի: Ի՞նչ դեր կխաղան այս պայքարում Չինաստանը, Հնդկաստանը, Բրազիլիան, Մեքսիկան: Ո՞րն է Հայաստանի տեղը:

----------


## Elmo

Շարունակելու են մեկը մյուսի ստրուկ երկրներին ռմբակոծել: Իրար՝ երբեք:

----------


## Տատ

Քիչ առաջ չորս օրով БАН ստացա մեկ ուրիշ ֆորումում :Sad: , նմանատիպ թեմայում նյարդերս քայքայելուց հետո…դե բայց դա անդամների անձնական վերաբերմունքից էր։ 
ԱՄՆ-ի անունը չեմ ուզում հիշել։ բայց շատ գոհ եմ, որ նրա անպատժելիության կոտրման նշաններ կան.

իհարկե իրար չեն խփի, բայց էնքաաան տեղ ունեն դեռ`հարսի քամակով իրար վատություն անելու։ 
Ինձ համար առաջին տեղում այն փաստն է, որ Ռուսաստանն իր տան շուրջն է ավլում-թափում, նաև` որոշ չափով, ներսը։ Բա չանի՞; 
Էն ինքնավստահ …լավ, եդ երկրի մասին չխոսեմ էլի, մեղք եմ։ Ամերիկյան ժողովուրդը մինչև ինքը կուշտ քնից հիպնոզացված երազներով չզարթնի, մենք ո՞վ ենք…

----------


## FutureMan

> Վերջին զարգացումները Հարավային Օսիայում ցույց տվեցին, որ Ռուսաստանն էլ կարող է անպատիժ կերպով անել այն, ինչ ուզում է: Ձեր կարծիքով, ի՞չ է սպասվում ապագայում, նոր սառը պատերա՞զմ, նոր բաժանարար գծե՞ր, թե՞ ուղակի մրցակցություն երկու գերտերությունների միջև: Ո՞վ վերջնական հաղթանակ կտանի: Ի՞նչ դեր կխաղան այս պայքարում Չինաստանը, Հնդկաստանը, Բրազիլիան, Մեքսիկան: Ո՞րն է Հայաստանի տեղը:


Կոնկրետ Բրազիլիան ոչ մի դեր էլ չի ստանձնի, ինչպես միշտ : Էտ խեղճերը վերջի երկու հարյուր տարում ընդհամենը 45 պատերազմի մասնակից են ունեցել, որոնցից  2  դաժե հասցրել վիրավորվել են  :LOL:  :
Իսկ ավելի լուրջ սառը պատերազմի հոտ իհարկե փչում ա, բայց երևի ԱՄՆ ընտրություններից հետո ավելի կոնկրետ կերևա ով ինչ դիրք է բռնելու: Մի բանն է պարզ, որ Ռուսաստանը նույն դիրքում ու նույն բարձրունքի վրա է, ինչ  որ սառը պատերազմի ժամանակ էր : Նույն գոնկա վորուժենիի, նույն պահվածքը, մի բան է փոխվել, առաջ խաղում եին կոմունիստ--իմպերիալիստ , հիմա ուղակի կռիվ կռիվ: Իսկ մնացած երկրները ուղղակի սպասելու են հարմար կտի:

----------


## Սամվել

Սկսենք նրանից որ սառը պատրեզմ կոչվածը որպես երևույթ շարունակվում է ...

----------


## Elmo

> Սկսենք նրանից որ սառը պատրեզմ կոչվածը որպես երևույթ շարունակվում է ...


Բայց երբ ե՞րբ դադարել որ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց երբ ե՞րբ դադարել որ:


Եթե սկսվի սառը պատերազմ Ռուսաստանը երկու տարի սպառազինությունների վազքին չի դիմանա: Ոչ նախկին ռեսուրսները կան, որ նախկին կազմակերպվածությունը, ոչ հւակաիմպերիալիստական գաղափարախոսությանն է որևէ մեկը հավատում: Կարդացեք ռուսական մամուլը: Ողջ մամուլը արդեն ողոված է վերլուծություններով, թե ինչ տխուր վիճակում են փաստացի ռուսական զինված ուժերը, ու այս կարճ պատերազմը որքան խնդիրներ ի հայտ բերեց: 
Մի օրինակ միայն, վերջին քսան տարում Ռուսաստանում ջուրն է իջեցվել ընդամենը երոկւ սուզանավ, միևնույն ժամանակ մոտ տասը հանվել են ու ուղարկվել են կոնսերվացիայի: Ստրատեգիական ավիացիայից բան չի մնացել փաստացի - ինքնաթիռները ահավոր հին են: Ռազմածովային ուժերի միակ նորմալ նավը «Պյոտոր Մեծ» հածանավն է, էն էլ ինչ լինի էտ խեղճ նավն են ուղարկում: ԽՍՀՄ ժամանակ պիտի չորս այդպիսի նավ կառուցվեր, հազիվ մեկը հասցրին, ու վերջ, մնացածը կոնսերվացրին կամ մետաղի ջարդոն: Այսպես կոչված Բազալ տիպի նոր հրթիռների փորձարկումները մեկը մյուսի հետևից անհաջողության են մատնվում: Ռուսական ռազմական հզորությունը հիմա հիշեցնում ծեր արաբական ձիու, որից միայն անունն է մնացել ու նախկին փառքը:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Լուրջ թեմաներից խոսացեք: Չէ մի չէ Ռուսաստանը չէ մի չէ vs չէ մի չէ ԱՄՆ-ին:

----------


## Mefistofel

Վերջի մայիսի 9-ին Ռուսաստանը "Մեծ Բեմ" հանեց իր հզորությունը ու դա բոլորս տեսանք. Խռուշովյան уловка-ների ներկայիս Ռուսաստանը այլևս չի գնում (էտ էնա , որ Խռուշչովը ԱՄՆ-ի նախագահին կանչէլ էր սովետ, նստացրել վարագույրներով մեքենա, տարել ֆռցրել 8 կռուգ Բայկանուռի կողքը տարբեր սրահներ ցույց տալով ու ասելով "Տեսեք թե ինչքան շատ կասմադռոմ ունենք") ... Ռուսաստանը մեծ ռազմական պոտենցիալ ունի ու դա տեսել ա ամբողջ աշխարհը: Այդ պառադը կարելի էր վերնագրել հին սլավոնական ֆռազով "Зрите и трепещите недруги..." . Ինչ վերաբերվում ա սառը պատերազմին ` եթե այն սկսվի, կտուժի միայն (банкрот) Ամերիկան, որովհետև մնացած խաղավար աշխարհը ռուսաստանի կողի տակա գտնվում իսկ փող չունեցող երկիրը ինչպես է լցնում իր պաշարները? օվ կարողե ասել ? Իհարկե գրավելով - այդ մեխանիզմը հին է և փորձված ինչպես օրինակ Արքիմեդի պտուտակը և հռոմեական ակվեդուկները... ինչևէ ` Ռուսաստանի հաղթանակները Հայաստանի համար շահավետ են!

----------


## Սամվել

Ռուսաստանը էն երկիրնա որ ասում անում եմ լավ եմ անում.. 
ԱՄՆն են երկիրնա որ ասումա անում եմ բայց ձեր համար եմ անում.. 

Եզրակացությունները թողում եմ ձեզ..

----------


## Հայկօ

Էսօր Լեոնտեվը մի հետաքրքիր բան ասեց ՕՌՏ-ով. ասում ա՝ «հա՜, Ամերիկան ինչ ասես՝ կարող ա անել՝ տնտեսական պատժամիջոցներ կիրառել, շրջափակումներ անել, օրինագծեր ընդունել, քաղաքականապես ճնշել, ՆԱՏՕ-ն օգտագործել... Բայց պատերազմ չի անի: Իսկ մենք՝ կանենք: Հաստա՛տ: Ու իրանք հենց դրանից էլ վախենում են»:

----------


## Տատ

> Ռուսաստանը էն երկիրնա որ ասում անում եմ լավ եմ անում.. 
> ԱՄՆն են երկիրնա որ ասումա անում եմ բայց ձեր համար եմ անում..


 :Ok: 

միայն բանակը չի: Մէծ պատերազմ չի լինի այլևս: Ու դա բոլոր մեծերն էլ գիտեն:
Ռուսաստանը ցույց տվեց, որ խոսել էլ գիտի, ու  կծեց իր վրա թափ տվող մատը: Թքէց վրան: Ու ասաց՝ լավ եմ անում, գնացեք պայթեք: Ու հանկարծ պարզվում է, որ ոչ չք պայթել չի ուզում, հիմա նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ (Եվրոպան գրեթե սկզբից) սկսում է ասել՝ դե լավ, ի՞նչ ես նեղանում, հանաք էի անում: Թփթփում են դեռ, բայց շուտով կանցնի:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Իմ կարծիքով, երկու գերտերությոններն օգտագործելու են ատոմային ռուբմեր։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ կարծիքով, երկու գերտերությոններն օգտագործելու են ատոմային ռուբմեր։


ՀԱԳՈ՛Փ…արա դե լավ էլի…կատակի ժամանակ չի…դրա համար բաժին կա առանձին

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> ՀԱԳՈ՛Փ…արա դե լավ էլի…կատակի ժամանակ չի…դրա համար բաժին կա առանձին


Միֆ, պատկերացրու, մի տասնութ միլլիոն տարի հետո մեր գրածները նոր մադրիկ կարդան, ի՜նչ ուրախանալ կուրախանան… :Wink:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Էսօր ԱՄՆ փոխնախագահության թեկնածու-ուհի Սառա Փեյլինը ABC-ին հարցազրույց էր տալիս: Ասեց որ, եթե պետք լինի Ռուսաստանի դեմ զինուժ էլ կկիրառի:  :Shok:  Հաղորդավարի տարակուսած "Ինչու" հարցին պատասխանեց որ, ՆԱՏՈ-ի անդամ Վրաստանին պաշտպանելու համար: Հետո հուշեցին որ, Վրաստանը ՆԱՏՈ-ի անդամ չի, մի տեսակ շփոթվեց, շրթունքները սեղմեց, քիթը աջ ու ձախ շարժեց, բայց … կնոպկեն արդեն սեղմել էր, հրթիռները թռնում էին դեպի Մոսկով: Հիմա եթե էս էշին ու Մաքեյնին են ընտրելու, հաշիվներդ վերցրեք  :Smile:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Էսօր ԱՄՆ փոխնախագահության թեկնածու-ուհի Սառա Փեյլինը ABC-ին հարցազրույց էր տալիս: Ասեց որ, եթե պետք լինի Ռուսաստանի դեմ զինուժ էլ կկիրառի:  Հաղորդավարի տարակուսած "Ինչու" հարցին պատասխանեց որ, ՆԱՏՈ-ի անդամ Վրաստանին պաշտպանելու համար: Հետո հուշեցին որ, Վրաստանը ՆԱՏՈ-ի անդամ չի, մի տեսակ շփոթվեց, շրթունքները սեղմեց, քիթը աջ ու ձախ շարժեց, բայց … կնոպկեն արդեն սեղմել էր, հրթիռները թռնում էին դեպի Մոսկով: Հիմա եթե էս էշին ու Մաքեյնին են ընտրելու, հաշիվներդ վերցրեք


Ամերիկյան ընտրություններում երկու տարբերակ է լինելու,

ա. եթե պատերազմը սկսվի մինչեւ ընրտությունները, կմնա Բուշը,
բ. եթե ընտրություն լինի, կանցնի «մեռելի զդաչի» Մքեյնը…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էսօր ԱՄՆ փոխնախագահության թեկնածու-ուհի Սառա Փեյլինը ABC-ին հարցազրույց էր տալիս: Ասեց որ, եթե պետք լինի Ռուսաստանի դեմ զինուժ էլ կկիրառի:  Հաղորդավարի տարակուսած "Ինչու" հարցին պատասխանեց որ, ՆԱՏՈ-ի անդամ Վրաստանին պաշտպանելու համար: Հետո հուշեցին որ, Վրաստանը ՆԱՏՈ-ի անդամ չի, մի տեսակ շփոթվեց, շրթունքները սեղմեց, քիթը աջ ու ձախ շարժեց, բայց … կնոպկեն արդեն սեղմել էր, հրթիռները թռնում էին դեպի Մոսկով: Հիմա եթե էս էշին ու Մաքեյնին են ընտրելու, հաշիվներդ վերցրեք


Ապեր, յանկիների համար դա նորմալ երևույթ է: Առաջին ընտրություններից առաջ էլ Բուշի հետ հարցազրույցի ժամանակ, Բուշը էլ սլովակիան խառնեց Սլովենիայի հետ, էլ չիմացավ թե Պակիստանի պրեզիդենտը ով, էլ չեմ ասում, որ Nuclear weapons-ին էլ New-killer weapons ասեց: Տղեն դրանից հետո երկու սռոկ նախագահ աշխատեց: Աշխարհի կեսն էլ գրավել, նստել են վրեն:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ապեր, յանկիների համար դա նորմալ երևույթ է: Առաջին ընտրություններից առաջ էլ Բուշի հետ հարցազրույցի ժամանակ, Բուշը էլ սլովակիան խառնեց Սլովենիայի հետ, էլ չիմացավ թե Պակիստանի պրեզիդենտը ով, էլ չեմ ասում, որ Nuclear weapons-ին էլ New-killer weapons ասեց: Տղեն դրանից հետո երկու սռոկ նախագահ աշխատեց: Աշխարհի կեսն էլ գրավել, նստել են վրեն:


Բուշը ուրիշ: Բուշին պիտի սառացնեն ու պահեն ապագա սերունդներին ցույց տալու համար: Որ կասկածողները հավատան որ, որոշ մարդիկ էլ ոչխարներից են առաջացել:
Բայց Թեյլինի մասին գրելուց ուրիշ բանի համար էի գրել: Եթե կողմերից մեկը սթափ միտք, զգոնություն ունեցավ լուրջ բախում չի լինի: Բայց եթե էս լիրբն ու Հակոբի ասած "մեռելի զդաչին" նստեցին Սպիտակ տանը, Իվանն էլ վեշնի խմած ( տի չո բլին…), քիթը վեր քաշելով, կոտոշները քորելու կարոտ… եսիմ անհամ բաներ կարողա լինեն:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բուշը ուրիշ չի է նոռմալ ստանդարդ ոչխար ամերիկացիա

----------

Ambrosine (12.01.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բուշը ուրիշ: Բուշին պիտի սառացնեն ու պահեն ապագա սերունդներին ցույց տալու համար: Որ կասկածողները հավատան որ, որոշ մարդիկ էլ ոչխարներից են առաջացել:
> Բայց Թեյլինի մասին գրելուց ուրիշ բանի համար էի գրել: Եթե կողմերից մեկը սթափ միտք, զգոնություն ունեցավ լուրջ բախում չի լինի: Բայց եթե էս լիրբն ու Հակոբի ասած "մեռելի զդաչին" նստեցին Սպիտակ տանը, Իվանն էլ վեշնի խմած ( տի չո բլին…), քիթը վեր քաշելով, կոտոշները քորելու կարոտ… եսիմ անհամ բաներ կարողա լինեն:


Ամերիկայում, արսեն ութ տարի է, նախագահական ողջ ապարատը գտնվում է նեո-պահպանողական տեսաբանների փոքր խմբի ազդեցության տակ, որոնք իրենք երբեք պատերազմ տեսած չլինելով, կարծում են, որ ԱՄՆ-ը կարող է աշխարհում ցանկացած խնդիր, ցանկացած պահի լուծել ռազմական ճանապարհով:  

Իսկ ռուսների համար պատերազմ սկսելը, արդունքների ու հետևանքների մասին առանձնապես չմտածելով, մեկից մեկ է: 

Բայց այս ամենը էմոցիոնալ տեսանկյունից: Եթե հարցին իրատեսորեն նայենք, ապա ուղղակի բախումը ԱՄՆ-ու Ռուսաստանի մեջ բացառվում է: Եթե լինի էլ, ուրեմն արդեն ոչ մի բանի մասին մտածել էլ պետք չի, պիտի նստենք ու սպասենք, թե բոլորիս վերջը երբ է գալու: 

Իսկ աշխարհի վերաձևումը, վերջին իրադարձությունների քողի տակ, նոր թափ է ստանալու: Հիմա, Ռուսաստանը, հասկանալով որ իր ներկա քաղաքական, տնտեսական ու ռազմական հզորությունը անհամատեղելի է նախկին ԽՍՀՄ ու ներկա ԱՄՆ հզորության հետ, կտրուկ շարժումներով  (Վրաստան, Վենեսուելա, Կուբա, Իրան) փորձելու իր համար փախցնել առավելագույն հնարավորը: 

Բայց երկարաժամկետ հեռտանկարում, ռուսների վիճակը այնքան էլ հետքրքիր չի - ոչ արդյունավետ պետական կառավարում, ահավոր կոռուպցիա, դեմոգրաֆիական խնդիրներ, հնարավոր ներքին ազգայնական խնդիրներ, ու էլի աստված գիտի թե ինչ:

Ավելացվել է 36 վայրկյան անց



> Բուշը ուրիշ չի է նոռմալ ստանդարդ ոչխար ամերիկացիա


համա նացիստն ես հաաաա

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Բուշը ուրիշ: Բուշին պիտի սառացնեն ու պահեն ապագա սերունդներին ցույց տալու համար: Որ կասկածողները հավատան որ, որոշ մարդիկ էլ ոչխարներից են առաջացել:
> Բայց Թեյլինի մասին գրելուց ուրիշ բանի համար էի գրել: Եթե կողմերից մեկը սթափ միտք, զգոնություն ունեցավ լուրջ բախում չի լինի: Բայց եթե էս լիրբն ու Հակոբի ասած "մեռելի զդաչին" նստեցին Սպիտակ տանը, Իվանն էլ վեշնի խմած ( տի չո բլին…), քիթը վեր քաշելով, կոտոշները քորելու կարոտ… եսիմ անհամ բաներ կարողա լինեն:


Մի հանրապետական ընկեր ունեմ… Բուշի հետ կապեր ունի, ու էլ չեմ ասում, թե ինչքան ա էշ էշ փողեր տալիս դրանց գործնեությանը… Երեկ գիշերը գնացել էի իրենց տուն, մի բաժակ գինի խմելու ծննդյան առթիվ… ու CNNով Փալինի եւ Օբամայի հանդիպումներից հատվածներ էին ցույց տալիս։ Էս Փալինը իբր թե մի խելոք բան ասեց «The only difference between Hockey Moms (ինկատի ուներ ինքն իրեն) and Bulldogs (դարձյալ ինքն իրեն) is the lipstick.» Իբրեւ թե, ինքը շատ ուժեղ տիպա ու Օբաման էլ սեւուկ լակոտ։ Օբաման էլ իր հերթին ասեց,–Ձուկն ինչքան էլ թղթով լավ փաթաթես, էլի ձկան հոտա գալու…» Էդպես լսում եինք, մեկ էլ էս ընկերս ուրախ ուրախ ինձ ասումա, տեսար Փալին ինչ արեց… Է՜հ,–ասեցի,–դու հլա էն խելքին ես… Մի խոսքով, էս ամերիկացիների ուղեղը թթվաջրով լվացածա, ու որ հանկարծ Մքեյնն ընտրվի ոչ մի զարմանալու բան էլ չի լինի։

Ինչեւէ, ինձ թվում է, թե այս երկուսը շոու են ցույց տալիս, մինչ դեռ իրական նեռը դեռ իր նստավայրում վայելումա «թագավորությունը»։ Հուսանք կռիվ չլինի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վերջի մայիսի 9-ին Ռուսաստանը "Մեծ Բեմ" հանեց իր հզորությունը ու դա բոլորս տեսանք. Խռուշովյան уловка-ների ներկայիս Ռուսաստանը այլևս չի գնում (էտ էնա , որ Խռուշչովը ԱՄՆ-ի նախագահին կանչէլ էր սովետ, նստացրել վարագույրներով մեքենա, տարել ֆռցրել 8 կռուգ Բայկանուռի կողքը տարբեր սրահներ ցույց տալով ու ասելով "Տեսեք թե ինչքան շատ կասմադռոմ ունենք") ... Ռուսաստանը մեծ ռազմական պոտենցիալ ունի ու դա տեսել ա ամբողջ աշխարհը: Այդ պառադը կարելի էր վերնագրել հին սլավոնական ֆռազով "Зрите и трепещите недруги..." . Ինչ վերաբերվում ա սառը պատերազմին ` եթե այն սկսվի, կտուժի միայն (банкрот) Ամերիկան, որովհետև մնացած խաղավար աշխարհը ռուսաստանի կողի տակա գտնվում իսկ փող չունեցող երկիրը ինչպես է լցնում իր պաշարները? օվ կարողե ասել ? Իհարկե գրավելով - այդ մեխանիզմը հին է և փորձված ինչպես օրինակ Արքիմեդի պտուտակը և հռոմեական ակվեդուկները... ինչևէ ` Ռուսաստանի հաղթանակները Հայաստանի համար շահավետ են!


Հիմա տես թե ռուսները իրենք ինչ կարծիքի են իրենց «հզորության» մասին: 

http://www.rambler.ru/news/events/army/566135724.html

----------


## Տատ

> Իվանն էլ վեշնի խմած ( տի չո բլին…), քիթը վեր քաշելով,


Քիչ մը ուշացել ես: Այդ կերպարից կառչելը հենց ամերիկացիների առաջին սխալն է և իրենց առավելության շուտով միակ հիմնավորումը:
Մի հատ Պուտինին, Մեդվեդևին ու Լավրովին նայի, հետո՝ Մաք-քէյնին, Կոնդոլիզային, նույնիսկ Օբամաին: Բուշին ավելի լավ է չհիշենք:

Կամ Սարկոզին է՞ լուրջ տպավորություն թողմում: Բավականին հաջող շարժումներ է կատարում հիմա՝ Ֆրանսիայի և Եվրոպայի անունից, բայց խոսելու ոճը որ հասկանաք, արանց լպստած թարգմանության՝ ծաղրածու:

----------


## REAL_ist

> համա նացիստն ես հաաաա


ամերիկացին նացիա չի որ եսել նացիստ լինեմ Տրիբուն ջան :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ամերիկացին նացիա չի որ եսել նացիստ լինեմ Տրիբուն ջան


ապեր, անունը ինչ ուզում ես դիր, փաստը էն ա, որ հզոր տնտեսություն ունեն, հզոր գիտություն ունեն, հզոր բանակ ունեն, սաղս մեզ կոտորելով դոլար ենք պահում դոշակի տակ, ու էլի լիքը բաներ

----------


## Marduk

Ամերիկան շատ էր հաբռգել, լրիվ բեսպրեդել էր հաստատել
Մի հատ ընդդիմություն իրեն պետք է ու այդ դերը Ռուսաստանը կանի....
մինչև որ հասկանան որ ՄԱԿ-ում նստողները պետք է համաշխարհային քվեարկությամբ նստեն այլ ոչ թե տիպա ով ատոմային ունի վետո կդնի

----------


## Elmo

> ամերիկացին նացիա չի որ եսել նացիստ լինեմ Տրիբուն ջան


Շատ ճիշտ է: Ափսոս էլ վարկանիշ չեմ կարող տալ:
Իրանք սկի իրանց հողի մեջ "արմատներ" չունեն: Մի թեթև հողը այրես կփախնեն: Ոչ մշակույթ ունեն, ոչ պատմություն, ոչ "պապերի հերոսություն", ոչ լեգենդներ, գիր գրականություն(սեփական), ոչ առասպելներ, ոչ մի հին աշխարհ:

Իրանք անկախացացծ գաղութ են: Իրանց բախտը բերել ա կտրված են եղել աշխարհից ու զարգացել են: Հալա թող Հիտլերի հետ ցամաքային սահման ունենային, կամ ՍՍՀՄ-ի հետ Հիտլերը պատերազմ չաներ, ու միանգամից գնար ԱՄՆ:

ԱՄՆ են երկիրնա, որ Վերներ ֆոն Բրաունին տարան ու ամեն ինչ մոռացած աշխատացրեցինա, առանց ամոթի, հրռիռ էր պետք իրանց: Ենքան անողնաշար էին, որ իրանց սեփական գիտնականը չունեին: Սկի հիմա էլ չունեն:

----------


## Տատ

> ապեր, անունը ինչ ուզում ես դիր, փաստը էն ա, որ հզոր տնտեսություն ունեն, հզոր գիտություն ունեն, հզոր բանակ ունեն, *սաղս մեզ կոտորելով դոլար ենք պահում դոշակի տակ,* ու էլի լիքը բաներ


 :Hands Up:  :LOL: 

Ունեն իհարկե: նուկնիսկ կուլտուրա, գրականություն...Թերագնահատելուց վատ ու վտանգավոր բան չկա այս աշխարհում: Պարզապես իրենց կշտությունից խորը խուն է մտել քաղաքական գիտակցությունը: Դա էլ պարզ է ու բնական՝ сытый голодного не поймет. ինչպես ասում է մի ռուս տղա մեկ այլ ֆորումից: " Заплытыми от жира глазами не видят, что творит их же страна"

----------


## Adriano

ԱՄՆ-ն վերածվել է մի խայտառակ կայսրության: Նրան թվում է, թե թվացյալ հզորությամբ կարող է մտնել ուր ուզում է, մոռթել, կախել և այլ անմարդկային բաներ անել ում ուզում է: ԱՄՆ-ն իրեն վարկաբեկում է հարձակվելով անկախ պետությունների վրա, թելադրելով իր թվացիալ դեմոկրատիան աշխարհով մեկ: Եվ  մեկը պետք է լիներ, որ վերջ դներ այս միաբևեռությանը: ԱՄՆ-ն ասեց Ա սաղ պիտի ասեն Ա,բայց ինչու  ԱՄՆ-ի որ արժանիքների համար պետք է միջազգային հանրությունը հարգի այդ 2 կուսակցական ռեժիմը: ԱՄՆ-ն խախտելով մարդու իրավունքները Կոսովոյում և Իրաքում դարձել է ցեղասպան երկիր: Խեղճ Սադամին մի 2 գյուղ վերացնելու համար կախեցին, իսկ Բուշը հիմար ժպիտը դեմքին սրան նրան հրահրում է անկապ պատերազմների: Մի խոսքով ցանականում եմ նշել, որ ՌԴ-ն և մյուս դեմոկրատական երկրները պետք է ԱՄՆ-ն ետ բերեն այս ոճրագործ ճանապարհից:

----------


## Տատ

Ռուսաստանը շատ վաղուց ունի « սահման» հասկացությունը և ավանդույթ՝ այն պաշտպանել, կորցնել կամ լաայնացնել, վարվում է, ինչպէս բոլոր Եվրոպական պետությունները ժամանակին: 
Ամն մի երկու անմիջական հարևան ուներ, էլի կռվով Մեքսիկայից Կալիֆոռնիան պոկեց, Կուբան բո....ց սարքեց, Կանադայի կէսն անգլիականացրեց...Ու վսյո: Բա մի քիչ կռիվ-կռիվ չխաղա՞ տղեն:

Էն ի՞նչ եղավ իմ թերագնահատ--- գրառումը: Ոնգ որ թե լրիվ էր...

----------


## dvgray

> Ռուսաստանը շատ վաղուց ունի « սահման» հասկացությունը և ավանդույթ՝ այն պաշտպանել, կորցնել կամ լաայնացնել, վարվում է, ինչպէս բոլոր Եվրոպական պետությունները ժամանակին: 
> Ամն մի երկու անմիջական հարևան ուներ, էլի կռվով Մեքսիկայից Կալիֆոռնիան պոկեց, Կուբան բո....ց սարքեց, Կանադայի կէսն անգլիականացրեց...Ու վսյո: Բա մի քիչ կռիվ-կռիվ չխաղա՞ տղեն:
> 
> Էն ի՞նչ եղավ իմ թերագնահատ--- գրառումը: Ոնգ որ թե լրիվ էր...


 :LOL: 
Իմիջիայլոց ԱՄՆ-ը ո՞վ ա: Էլի էտ նույն եվրոպացին ու ռուսը չի՞ : Մեկ էլ միլիոն ու կես հայ  :Smile: 
ամն-ացի ազգ գոյություն չունի  :Wink:

----------


## Koms

ԱՄՆ-ի կարեվորագույն առավելությունը Ռուսաստանի հանդեպ` այդ երկիրը մասնատվելու վտանգ բնավ չունի` տարբեր ռասաներից-էթնոսներից գոյացած ու մեկ լեզվամտածողությամբ հզոր ու կենսունակ մի գենոֆոնդ է առկա այնտեղ` հայրենասիրության մի ուղղակի նախանձելի օրինակով բոլորի համար /եթե լինեք ԱՄՆ-ում` հավատացեք ավելի առկա կպատկերացնեք դա/: Իսկ "հզոր" Ռուսաստանը` ներկայումս գոյություն ունի միայն լրագրող Լեոնտյեվի երբեմնի ահռելի կայսրության մասին տխուր դոկումենտալ հուշերում` որոնք հիմա պարբերաբար ցուցադրվում են ՕՌՏ-ով: Ռուսասատնի մասնատման վտանգը ընկալելի ապագայում` ուզենք թե չուզենք, շատ ու շատ մեծ է:

----------


## Elmo

> ԱՄՆ-ի կարեվորագույն առավելությունը Ռուսաստանի հանդեպ` այդ երկիրը մասնատվելու վտանգ բնավ չունի` տարբեր ռասաներից-էթնոսներից գոյացած ու մեկ լեզվամտածողությամբ հզոր ու կենսունակ մի գենոֆոնդ է առկա այնտեղ` հայրենասիրության մի ուղղակի նախանձելի օրինակով բոլորի համար /եթե լինեք ԱՄՆ-ում` հավատացեք ավելի առկա կպատկերացնեք դա/: Իսկ "հզոր" Ռուսաստանը` ներկայումս գոյություն ունի միայն լրագրող Լեոնտյեվի երբեմնի ահռելի կայսրության մասին տխուր դոկումենտալ հուշերում` որոնք հիմա պարբերաբար ցուցադրվում են ՕՌՏ-ով: Ռուսասատնի մասնատման վտանգը ընկալելի ապագայում` ուզենք թե չուզենք, շատ ու շատ մեծ է:


Ռուսաստանին միավորում ա միջուկային միջմայրցամաքային հրթիռները: Այսպես կոչված «Ռուսաստանի միջուկային վահանը»: Ոչ ոք էլ տենց շատ չի ուզում «վահանի» տակից դուրս գալ:

----------


## Koms

Թվում ա, թե շատ հեշտ կարելի ա ասել` "ԱՄՆ-ն երկիր չի" եւ կարելի ա ասենք չշիրել ամերիկացիներին, եւ այլն` պարզ է որ ամեն մարդ ունի իր անհատական կարծիքը,   դա ամենքի իրավունքն է, բայց հնարավոր չի չտեսնել տարբերությունը`ու սեւին  ասել սպիտակ: Միայն համեմատելով դեմոգրաֆիական պատկերը` Ռուսաստանում շեշտակի ու անկասելի անկում է ապրում ազգաբնակչության քանակը` դա բոլորի համար հայտնի փաստ է:

----------


## Artgeo

Լավրովը քֆրտել ա Անգլիայի ԱԳՆ-ին...

*Telegraph рассказала о матерной перебранке Лаврова и Милибэнда*

Министр иностранных дел России Сергей Лавров использовал нецензурную лексику в телефонном разговоре со своим британским коллегой Дэвидом Милибэндом, утверждает газета The Telegraph. По непроверенной информаци, говорится в статье издания, Лавров несколько раз употребил в разговоре бранное слово "fuck".

В частности, Лаврову приписывают фразу: "Who are you to fucking lecture me?!" ("Кто ты такой, чтобы читать мне, б****, нотации?!"). Также Лавров, утверждает издание, "столь же откровенным образом" поинтересовался у Милибэнда, насколько хорошо тот знает историю. Разговор двух министров, очевидно, касался ситуации на Кавказе и конфликта России с Грузией.

Отметим, что первым про жесткий разговор Милибэнда и Лаврова в своем блоге на сайте Telegraph написал обозреватель The Sun Эндрю Портер 9 сентября 2008 года. Источник своей информации о разговоре он не раскрывает, начиная запись о случившемся со слов "Мне тут рассказали..." ("I was told...").

Сотрудники британского внешнеполитического ведомства в разговоре с корреспондентами The Telegraph подтвердили, что в беседе Милибэнда и Лаврова фигурировали бранные слова, однако подчеркнули, что матерился только один из министров. 
http://lenta.ru/news/2008/09/12/four/

----------


## Տատ

Լավ է արել: :Tongue: Кто он такой?
իսկ ՍԱՆ թերթից տականք դժվար է Եվրոպայում գտնէլ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռուսաստանին միավորում ա միջուկային միջմայրցամաքային հրթիռները: Այսպես կոչված «Ռուսաստանի միջուկային վահանը»: Ոչ ոք էլ տենց շատ չի ուզում «վահանի» տակից դուրս գալ:


Էտ միջուկային վահանը ԽՍՀՄ-ին չէ՞ր միավորում: Ո՞նց բոլորը տենց արագ դուրս եկան էտ վահանի տակից:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Դեռ քննարկում եք, լավ: Էկեք ընդունենք, որ հաղթում է միշտ ուժեղը: Ո՞վ է ավելի ուժեղ՝ Ռուսաստա՞նը, թե՞ ԱՄՆ-ն: Ո՞վ ա ում սահմանների տակ օր ու մեջ պատերազմներ սարքում: Ո՞վ ա ում հպատակ երկրներին հատ-հատ դավանափոխ անում:
Էսօրվա ԱՄՆ-ն ու Ռուսաստանը անհամեմատելի են: Այնուամենայնիվ սկսենք համեմատել:
Ռուսաստանի տնտեսության ահռելի մասը հենված է հումքի արտահանման վրա. գետնից հանում են, ծախում: ԱՄՆ-ն ունի աշխարհում ամենամեծ ու զարգացած տնտեսությունը: Էստեղ ոնց որ պարզ ա:
Գիտություն: Էտ գիտություն կոչվածը նույն տնտեսության հաշվին չի՞, որ գոյատևում ու զարգանում ա: Մենակ չասեք, թե ռուս գիտնականների ուղեղները ամերիկացիներինից տարբերվում են:
Անվտանգություն: Բանակը իր հերթին կախված է գիտության ու տնտեսության զարգացվածության աստիճանից. պլյուս ամերիկացի զինվորները վարժվում են ոչ թե իրենց լեյտենանտների սապոգների տակ, այլ հայրենիքից հազարավոր կիլոմետրեր հեռու կենդանի թիրախների վրա, ինչը զգալիորեն մեծացնում է բանակի, որպես համակարգի պատրաստվածությունը:
Մի բան էլ. եթե նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ-ն ու Ռուսաստանը ռազմական կոնֆլիկտի մեջ մտնեն, այն կհանգեցնի կողմերից մեկի «կապիտուլյացիայի», ինչպե՞ս եք պատկերացնում ԱՄՆ-ն 45 թվի Գերմանիայի օրն ընկած՝ իրեն զինակից ունենալով ԵՄ-ին: 
Անկապ գրառում ստացվեց, ուղղակի թեման ա անկապ, մի համեմատեք անհամեմատելին, հետո ինչ Ռուսաստանի հետ շատ ենք կապված:

----------


## Elmo

> Էտ միջուկային վահանը ԽՍՀՄ-ին չէ՞ր միավորում: Ո՞նց բոլորը տենց արագ դուրս եկան էտ վահանի տակից:


Բայց դուրս եկողներից ո՞ր մեկը ստրուկ պետություն չի:

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց



> Ռուսաստանի տնտեսության ահռելի մասը հենված է հումքի արտահանման վրա. գետնից հանում են, ծախում: ԱՄՆ-ն ունի աշխարհում ամենամեծ ու զարգացած տնտեսությունը: Էստեղ ոնց որ պարզ ա:


Իրականում ԱՄՆ-ի տնտեսությունը էդքան էլ իրանը չի: Օրինակ ամբողջ ԱՄՆ-ի փողերի 7 տոկոսը Սաուդյան Արաբներինն ա: Իսկ Ռուսաստանում լիքը գերհարուստ հրեա կա:




> Գիտություն: Էտ գիտություն կոչվածը նույն տնտեսության հաշվին չի՞, որ գոյատևում ու զարգանում ա: Մենակ չասեք, թե ռուս գիտնականների ուղեղները ամերիկացիներինից տարբերվում են:


Ռուսները մենակ սենց ասած «ռազմական» գիտնականներ են ունեցել ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում: Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ն միշտ ներմուծել ա: Մի անգամ էլ եմ նշել հիշեք գոնե նացիստ Ֆոն Բրաունին, որին ոչ միայն չգնդակահարեցին, այլև թողեցին դառնա ԱՄՆ-ի հրթիռաշինության պապան: Ռուսները գիտության առումով առաջ են եղել պարզ, բայց էֆեկտիվ լուծումներվ, իսկ ԱՄՆ-ն առաջավոր տեխնոլոգիաների:




> Անվտանգություն: Բանակը իր հերթին կախված է գիտության ու տնտեսության զարգացվածության աստիճանից. պլյուս ամերիկացի զինվորները վարժվում են ոչ թե իրենց լեյտենանտների սապոգների տակ, այլ հայրենիքից հազարավոր կիլոմետրեր հեռու կենդանի թիրախների վրա, ինչը զգալիորեն մեծացնում է բանակի, որպես համակարգի պատրաստվածությունը:


Անվտանգության մասին
1. Գերմանացու վայրէջքը կարմիր հրապարակ սպորտային ինքնաթիռով: (դեռ ԽՍՄ -ի ժամանակ)
2. սեպտեմբերի 11



> Մի բան էլ. եթե նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ-ն ու Ռուսաստանը ռազմական կոնֆլիկտի մեջ մտնեն


 :Shok:  Աստված չանի, բայց որ մտնեն առաջինը մի 7-8 հրթիռով ՆԱՏՈ-ի երկրներին ու են ռադար բան ունեցող ստրուկ երկրներին կխփեն(Ռուսները): Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ը միանգամից մի 2 հատ Կուբա, Վենեսուելա: Հետո իրար կխփեն, ու ամեն կողմից մի քանի հազար մարդ կենդանի կմնա, դրանց էլ չինացիները կգան կսպանեն, ու սաղ աշխարհը կգրավեն: Առանց են էլ տարածք են ուզում, որ վրեն բազմանան:

----------


## Տատ

Ոչ իհարկե, համեմատելի չէ: Քաղաքականությունը մի կողմ դրած՝ մտածելակերպն այլ է:

Եվ այդ նույն* քաղաքականությունը* կողմ դրած՝ ես անձամբ Ռուսաստանը և ռուսներին ...սիրում եմ: Թերևս, ինչքանով կարելի է ընդհանրացնել:

----------


## Elmo

> Ոչ իհարկե, համեմատելի չէ: Քաղաքականությունը մի կողմ դրած՝ մտածելակերպն այլ է:
> 
> Եվ այդ նույն* քաղաքականությունը* կողմ դրած՝ ես անձամբ Ռուսաստանը և ռուսներին ...սիրում եմ: Թերևս, ինչքանով կարելի է ընդհանրացնել:


Ես չեմ սիրում, բայց հարգում եմ:
Հարգում եմ իրանց հզորությունը, իրանց հանգստությունը(ԱՄՆ -ը լաչառ պետություն ա): Իրանք հանգիստ կնստեն իրաց տեղը, մինչև չբզբզես, հենց բզբզեցիր, կամ զգացին որ ուզում ես բզբզես՝ տակնուվրա են անում ամեն ինչ, ես հարգում եմ տենց քայլերը: Հարգում եմ են փաստը, որ սաղ պատմության մեջ երբեք չեն պարտվել ոչ մի անգամ: Քանի նվաճող ա եկել հասել Մոսկվա ու դրանով իրա մահվան վկայականը ստորագրել: Քանի դրանք կուշտ են, ու իրանց վրա մատ չեն թափ տալիս եզի պես կապրեն: Իզուր չեն Ռուսաստանին արջի հետ համեմատում, հենց իրանց վտանգ սպառնա, կամ գոնե իրանց տենց թվա. արդեն չեն սպասում, որ դու գնաս իրանց որջը, իրանք գալիս են «հյուր»:  :Smile:

----------


## Տատ

Իսկ մարդկանց պարզությունն ու ոչ-քյոյնայությունը՞:
Հոգին բաց: Նույնիսկ քաղաքականության մեջ է դա դրսևորվում: 

իսկ ես իրոք ավելի սիրում եմ, քան ՝ հարգում: Լեզուն, մշակույթը...Ինչպես և Հայաստանն ու հայէրին :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռուսները մենակ սենց ասած «ռազմական» գիտնականներ են ունեցել ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում: *Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ն միշտ ներմուծել ա*:


Հիմա նստած *համակարգչիդ* առաջ լուրջ լուրջ գիտնական ներմուծելոց ես գրում: Մի հատ կասես Բիլ Գեյթսին որտեղի՞ց են ներմուծել

----------


## Սամվել

> Հիմա նստած *համակարգչիդ* առաջ լուրջ լուրջ գիտնական ներմուծելոց ես գրում: Մի հատ կասես Բիլ Գեյթսին որտեղի՞ց են ներմուծել


Չգիտեի որ Բիլը Լուրջ ռազմական գիտնականա  :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> Չգիտեի որ Բիլը Լուրջ ռազմական գիտնականա


Ասեմ ավելին: Ռսները /ու կողքի աղգերը միասին վերցրած/ մի հատ սեփական ավտո անգամ չունեն: Սաղ գողացած կամ գնված ա:  Նույնիսկ հայտնի ՈՒԱԶ-ը:
Իսկ բարտավոյ տեխնիկնա երկրի մեխանիկների գնահատալկանն է:
Մաթեմաթիկների, Էլեկտրոնիկայի ու ծրագրավորողների մասին էլ չեմ խոսում:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ասեմ ավելին: Ռսները /ու կողքի աղգերը միասին վերցրած/ մի հատ սեփական ավտո անգամ չունեն: Սաղ գողացած կամ գնված ա:  Նույնիսկ հայտնի ՈՒԱԶ-ը:
> Իսկ բարտավոյ տեխնիկնա երկրի մեխանիկների գնահատալկանն է:
> Մաթեմաթիկների, Էլեկտրոնիկայի ու ծրագրավորողների մասին էլ չեմ խոսում:


Էլ ի՞նչ կասես  :Think:  հո ասելով չի  :Xeloq:

----------


## dvgray

> Էլ ի՞նչ կասես  հո ասելով չի


իհարկե մենակ ասելով չի:
Եթե ասածներիս վրա կասկածում ես, կարանք համապատասխան թեմայում կետ առ կետ քննարկենք: Առավել ևս ընենց հզոր գործիք ունենք ձեռնեիս տակ, ինչպիսին է google search

----------


## Սամվել

> իհարկե մենակ ասելով չի:
> Եթե ասածներիս վրա կասկածում ես, կարանք համապատասխան թեմայում կետ առ կետ քննարկենք: Առավել ևս ընենց հզոր գործիք ունենք ձեռնեիս տակ, ինչպիսին է google search


Չէ կասկածելը չի հարցը...  ուղակի շատ կտրուկ ես ասում.. արի քննարկենք..  :Ok:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չգիտեի որ Բիլը Լուրջ ռազմական գիտնականա


խոսքը ընդհանրպաես գիտնականներին էր վերաբերվում:

Ավելացվել է 40 վայրկյան անց
Չնայած եթե հաշվի առնենք համակարգիչների կիրառությունը ռազմական ո:որտում, Բիլին ռազմական գիտնական էլ կարելի է համարել:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> իհարկե մենակ ասելով չի:
> Եթե ասածներիս վրա կասկածում ես, կարանք համապատասխան թեմայում կետ առ կետ քննարկենք: Առավել ևս ընենց հզոր գործիք ունենք ձեռնեիս տակ, ինչպիսին է google search


Ապեր, շատ մի խորացի, բացի Նոբելյան մրցանակ ստացածների ցանկը նայի, հերիք ա:

----------


## dvgray

> Չէ կասկածելը չի հարցը...  ուղակի շատ կտրուկ ես ասում.. արի քննարկենք..


Արի: Մենակ սկզբից արի պայմանավորվենք, որ օրինակ Այվազովսկին ՝ դա հայազգի բայց *ռուս* ծովանկարիչ է: Իսկ Սարոյանը հայազգի, բայց ամերիկյան գրող է: Նույնը և Շառլը ՝ հայազգի, ֆրանսիական երգիիչ ու կոմպոզիտոր: 
Նույնն նաև ամերիկայում գտնվող տարբեր ազգի մարդկանց դեպքում ՝ լինել ռուս, հնդիկ թե չինացի: նրանց արի համարենք օրինակ ամերիկյան մեխանիկներ:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> խոսքը ընդհանրպաես գիտնականներին էր վերաբերվում:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 40 վայրկյան անց
> Չնայած եթե հաշվի առնենք համակարգիչների կիրառությունը ռազմական ո:որտում, Բիլին ռազմական գիտնական էլ կարելի է համարել:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> Ապեր, շատ մի խորացի, բացի Նոբելյան մրցանակ ստացածների ցանկը նայի, հերիք ա:


Ամեն մի նախադասության հետ առանձին - առանձին համաձայն եմ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արի: Մենակ սկզբից արի պայմանավորվենք, որ օրինակ Այվազովսկին ՝ դա հայազգի բայց *ռուս* ծովանկարիչ է: Իսկ Սարոյանը հայազգի, բայց ամերիկյան գրող է: Նույնը և Շառլը ՝ հայազգի, ֆրանսիական երգիիչ ու կոմպոզիտոր: 
> Նույնն նաև ամերիկայում գտնվող տարբեր ազգի մարդկանց դեպքում ՝ լինել ռուս, հնդիկ թե չինացի: նրանց արի համարենք օրինակ ամերիկյան մեխանիկներ:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> Ամեն մի նախադասության հետ առանձին - առանձին համաձայն եմ


երեքի հետ միասին համաձայն չե՞ս, Դիվ

----------


## Elmo

> Հիմա նստած *համակարգչիդ* առաջ լուրջ լուրջ գիտնական ներմուծելոց ես գրում: Մի հատ կասես Բիլ Գեյթսին որտեղի՞ց են ներմուծել


Բայց Բիլը ոչ համակարգիչ ա հնարել, ոչ էլ սուպեր ծրագրավորող ա : Ինքը ավելի շատ տաղանդավոր բիզնեսմեն ա , քան ծրագրավորող: Եթե ի նկատի ունես իմ համակարգչի օպերացիոն համակարգը՝ ասեմ: Ավելի շատ օգտագործում եմ Linux, բայց Windows -ը համարում եմ հանճարեղ արտադրանք. մի քանի հազար շատ լավ մասնագետների աշխատանքի արդյունք, որի հիմնական գաղափարը միայն, տվել է Բիլ Գեյթսը(ներկայումս արդեն գործազուրկ և միջազգային չափանիշներով արդեն սիրողական մակարդակի ծրագրավորող): Կոնկրետ համակարգչային մասնագիտական առումով iproute2 ուտիլիտայի գրողը(*ռուս*) ավելի լավ մասնագետ է քան Բիլ Գեյթսը: Իսկ գլոբալ վերցրած՝ Բիլ-ին կարելի է համեմատել առաջին հեծանիվ հնարողի հետ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> : Իսկ գլոբալ վերցրած՝ Բիլ-ին կարելի է համեմատել առաջին հեծանիվ հնարողի հետ:


Քի՞չ ա, միջին մակարդակի ծրագրավորողղի համար:

Բիլի օրինակը միայն նրա համար բերեցի, որ բոլորս նստած ենք ամերիկյան արտադրանքի առաջ ու դրանց գրած ծրագրերի օգնությամբ դրած իրենց ենք քլնգում ու ասում ենք որ տուպոյ են:

----------


## Սամվել

> խոսքը ընդհանրպաես գիտնականներին էր վերաբերվում:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 40 վայրկյան անց
> Չնայած եթե հաշվի առնենք համակարգիչների կիրառությունը ռազմական ո:որտում, Բիլին ռազմական գիտնական էլ կարելի է համարել:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> Ապեր, շատ մի խորացի, բացի Նոբելյան մրցանակ ստացածների ցանկը նայի, հերիք ա:


Ռազմական Տեխնիկայում որ Վինդոուս Օգտագործեն ոչ մի հատ Հրթիռ չի թռնի.. կամ էլ էն կեսերից մի հատ Եռռեռ կգա (Dont send)  :LOL: 

Իսկ Համակարգիչների զարգացման նպաստող 100 ու մի մարդ կա բայց միայն ոչ Բիլլին.. 

Բայց դե էլի Ամերիկացիներ կան.. չեմ հերքում.. բայց դե փաստը մնւոմա փաստ որ Նոբելյան մրցանակների ցուցակը չի ստում  :Wink: 

Իմիջայլոց եթե Գլոբալ գիտությունը նայենք.. ամենակտրուկ թռիչքը եղելա 1900-1945 թվերը .. /իմ կարծիքով/ ու էտ ընթացքում իրա մեծ դերնա ունեցել Ֆաշիստական Գերմանիան ու ԽՍՀՄ.. /Գերմանիան ավելի շատ/ ու հիմնականում Ավստրիացի, Հրեա ու Գերմանացի գիտնականները  :Xeloq:

----------


## Elmo

> Քի՞չ ա, միջին մակարդակի ծրագրավորողղի համար:
> 
> Բիլի օրինակը միայն նրա համար բերեցի, որ բոլորս նստած ենք ամերիկյան արտադրանքի առաջ ու դրանց գրած ծրագրերի օգնությամբ դրած իրենց ենք քլնգում ու ասում ենք որ տուպոյ են:


Ես ասել եմ ԱՄՆ-ը ներմուծում է մասնագետներ, բայց չեմ բացառել, որ կան տաղանդավոր ամերիկացիներ: Ու էլի պնդում եմ, որ ԱՄՆ-ը իր մասնագետների ու գիտնականների մեծ մասը ներմուծում է, քանի, որ իր մասնագետները իրեն չեն հերիքել կյանքում, ու հիմա էլ չեն հերիքում: Քանի որ խոսքը հենց Բիլ Գեյթսից գնաց, արի ընդունենք, որ Microsoft Corporation -ի կորիզը կազմում են հնդիկ ծրագրավորողները: Չլինեն նրանք, չի լինի Microsoft, չկա Բիլը(էլ կապ չունի Microsoft -ի հետ)՝ կա Microsoft: Բիլ-ի նկարները փնտրի ինտերնետում, ու կտենաս, նա ամեն տեղ գործնական այցով մեկնելուց միշտ իր 2 հնդիկ գլխավոր ծրագրավորողներին էր տանում, որոշում ընդունելու համար:

----------


## Տրիբուն

լավ, մեր բոլորի դիլետանտ կարծիքները դնենք մի կողմ, նայենք թե ինչ են ասում աֆտարիտետները 

Նոբելյան մրցանակի դափնեկիրները ըստ երկրների.
Rank Country Number of Laureates 
*1 United States 270* 
2 United Kingdom 101 
3 Germany 76 
4 France 49 
5 Sweden 30 
6 Switzerland 22 
7 Netherlands 15 
*8 USSR 14* 
8 Italy 14 
10 Denmark 13 
11 Japan 12 
12 Austria 11 
13 Canada 10 
14 Spain 6 
14 Australia 6 
16 Ireland 5 
16 Israel 5 
16 Poland 5 
16 South Africa 5 
16 Argentina 5 
21 India 4

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
ԽՍՀՄ-ից հետո, մինչևչ հիմա, ընդամենւ երեք ռուս գիտնական են նոբելյան մրցանակ ստացել: 

Բիլ Գեյթսի օրինակն էլ, էլի եմ ասում, պատահական օրինակ էր, կապված այն բանի հետ, որ այս պահին բոլորս օգտվում ենք նրա արտադրանքից, կամ գոնե մեծամասնությունը;

----------


## Elmo

> լավ, մեր բոլորի դիլետանտ կարծիքները դնենք մի կողմ, նայենք թե ինչ են ասում աֆտարիտետները 
> 
> Նոբելյան մրցանակի դափնեկիրները ըստ երկրների.
> Rank Country Number of Laureates 
> *1 United States 270*


Շատ ճիշտ են ասում: Բա էդ գիտնականներից քանի՞սն են ներմուծված:

----------


## Տրիբուն

ընգեր, չգիտեմ, բայց նախ իրենք իրենց ամերիկացի են համարում, քանի որ ԱՄՆ քաղաքացիներ են եղել, երկրորդ եթե ներմուծված են, հազիվ թե 257 հոգին 270-ից ներմուծված լինի, որ ռուսների 14-ից քիչ լինի:

----------


## dvgray

> Շատ ճիշտ են ասում: Բա էդ գիտնականներից քանի՞սն են ներմուծված:


Ապյատ դվացտ պյած  :Sad: 
Արի գնանք սազ ազգով դրանցից մեկին էլ մենք ներմուծենք էլի՞

----------


## Elmo

> Ասեմ ավելին: Ռսները /ու կողքի աղգերը միասին վերցրած/ մի հատ սեփական ավտո անգամ չունեն: Սաղ գողացած կամ գնված ա:  Նույնիսկ հայտնի ՈՒԱԶ-ը:
> Իսկ բարտավոյ տեխնիկնա երկրի մեխանիկների գնահատալկանն է:
> Մաթեմաթիկների, Էլեկտրոնիկայի ու ծրագրավորողների մասին էլ չեմ խոսում:


Բա ես ինչ եմ ասում: Դրանք բացի զենքից, ոչ մի բան սարքել չգիտեն: Բայց զենքը սարքում են կատարյալ, ոչ ոք դեռ չի կարողացել մրցել ռուսական զենքի հետ: Նույնիսկ հրթիռների ինքնանշանառման համակարգչի չիպերը ավելի կատարյալ են ԱՄՆ-ից: Բայց էդ նույն չիպի ավելի պրիմիտիվ տեսակը, ասենք համակարգչի համար, չեն կարում մարդիկ սարքեն, հիմա հո զոռով չի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապյատ դվացտ պյած 
> Արի գնանք սազ ազգով դրանցից մեկին էլ մենք ներմուծենք էլի՞


բա ֆրանսիացիներից քանիսը ներմուծված կլինի, 

մեկ էլ տենաս էտ հիմնական արտահանողն ո՞վ ա

----------


## dvgray

> Բա ես ինչ եմ ասում: Դրանք բացի զենքից, ոչ մի բան սարքել չգիտեն: Բայց զենքը սարքում են կատարյալ, ոչ ոք դեռ չի կարողացել մրցել ռուսական զենքի հետ: Նույնիսկ հրթիռների ինքնանշանառման համակարգչի չիպերը ավելի կատարյալ են ԱՄՆ-ից: Բայց էդ նույն չիպի ավելի պրիմիտիվ տեսակը, ասենք համակարգչի համար, չեն կարում մարդիկ սարքեն, հիմա հո զոռով չի:


Իսկ մի հատ քեզ հարց տուր էլի՞: Էտ ո՞նց  ա լինում:
Դա անտրամաբանական չի՞: կարող՞ ա էտ զենքերը ու չիպերը ԿԳԲ-ն ա կոխում բերում  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Ապյատ դվացտ պյած 
> Արի գնանք սազ ազգով դրանցից մեկին էլ մենք ներմուծենք էլի՞


Փող չունենք: Ու բացի էդ էլ Հայաստանում գիտությունը չի գնահատվում: «Խոդավիկ», «քյաբաբիստ», «խորովածչիկ», «տաքսու շոֆեր» բան ներմուծենք կարող ա մենք էլ Նոբելյան մրցանակ ստանանք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա ես ինչ եմ ասում: Դրանք բացի զենքից, ոչ մի բան սարքել չգիտեն: Բայց զենքը սարքում են կատարյալ, ոչ ոք դեռ չի կարողացել մրցել ռուսական զենքի հետ: Նույնիսկ հրթիռների ինքնանշանառման համակարգչի չիպերը ավելի կատարյալ են ԱՄՆ-ից: Բայց էդ նույն չիպի ավելի պրիմիտիվ տեսակը, ասենք համակարգչի համար, չեն կարում մարդիկ սարքեն, հիմա հո զոռով չի:


էլմո, անկապ բաներ ես ասում, ընգեր
ամեն ինչ փոխկապակցված ա
մի հատ բացի էտ քո սիրած հրթիռների վերջին փորձարկումները նայի, որտեղ ուզես կարելի ա գտնել: Բազալտի բոլոր փորձարկումները վերջին տաս տարում անհաջող են եղել: Ընգեր, դաժե ռուսներն են պրիզնատ գալիս, որ մի երեսուն տարի հետ են ընգել յանկիներից ռազմական արդյունաբերության ոլորտում, դու ուզում ես իրանց տեղը հակառակն ապացուցես:

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ մի հատ քեզ հարց տուր էլի՞: Էտ ո՞նց  ա լինում:
> Դա անտրամաբանական չի՞: կարող՞ ա էտ զենքերը ու չիպերը ԿԳԲ-ն ա կոխում բերում


Չէ: Էդ դեպքում Չինաստանի տանկերը հողի տակ մտցնելուց հետո ԱՄՆ-ը տենց չեր վախենա: Իրանք ել Կուբայի բանի վրա ցույց կտային: Ու գոնե Ռուսական Տու-160 -ից տենց չէին սարսափի:

----------


## Racer

Նոբելյան մրցանակը չափանիշ չի, ձևական բան ա:

----------


## Elmo

> էլմո, անկապ բաներ ես ասում, ընգեր
> ամեն ինչ փոխկապակցված ա
> մի հատ բացի էտ քո սիրած հրթիռների վերջին փորձարկումները նայի, որտեղ ուզես կարելի ա գտնել: Բազալտի բոլոր փորձարկումները վերջին տաս տարում անհաջող են եղել: Ընգեր, դաժե ռուսներն են պրիզնատ գալիս, որ մի երեսուն տարի հետ են ընգել յանկիներից ռազմական արդյունաբերության ոլորտում, դու ուզում ես իրանց տեղը հակառակն ապացուցես:


10 տարի են հետ ընկել, ելցինի ժամանակ: Բայց մինչև էդ 50 տարի էլ առաջ էին: Իսկ դու կարդա, որ ԱՄՆ-ը Տոպլ-Մ -ից վախեցած, նոր հակահրթիռային համակարգ ա ստեղծում, որ Բերկուտ-ի անալոգ չկա աշխարհում, որ Սատանա հրթիռը ԱՄՆ-ի 3 նահանգ կարա միանգամից կործանի, ու 40 կիսվող լիցք ա տանում հետը, ու էլի անալոգ չունի, դու Հյուսիսային Սառուցյալ-ի տակից դուրս եկող միջուկային հրթիռների մասին կարդա:
Ես իմ կարծիքներում օբյեկտիվ եմ, ես չեմ պաշտպանում ոչ մեկին, ես փաստերն եմ նշում, են ինչ գիտեմ, ու են, ինչի մասին կարաք կարդաք: Կարամ աղբյուրները տամ, ուսումնասիրես: Ռուսական զենքին հավասար չկա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ: Էդ դեպքում Չինաստանի տանկերը հողի տակ մտցնելուց հետո ԱՄՆ-ը տենց չեր վախենա: Իրանք ել Կուբայի բանի վրա ցույց կտային: Ու գոնե Ռուսական Տու-160 -ից տենց չէին սարսափի:


էտ ով՞ ա սարսափել էտ սամալյոտներից 
այ քունտը շինվի, վրացիք իրանց տուտուց հալով Տու 22 խփեցին քցեցին; Էլի ստրատեգիական ռմբակոծիչ ա; ԳԻտե՞ս քանի հատ ունեն ռուսները էտ Տու 160-ից,  16 հատ, կեսն էլ ռեմոնտի էն կանգնած, արտադրությունն էլ 92 թվից սառեցված ա;

----------


## Սամվել

> էտ ով՞ ա սարսափել էտ սամալյոտներից 
> այ քունտը շինվի, վրացիք իրանց տուտուց հալով Տու 22 խփեցին քցեցին; Էլի ստրատեգիական ռմբակոծիչ ա; ԳԻտե՞ս քանի հատ ունեն ռուսները էտ Տու 160-ից,  16 հատ, կեսն էլ ռեմոնտի էն կանգնած, արտադրությունն էլ 92 թվից սառեցված ա;


Լավա Չասիր ԱՄՆ ավելի շատ երկաթի հանքեր ունի դրա համար ավելի շատ թուր ու վահան կարա արտադիր ու ռուսներին հզզի  :LOL: 

Այ մարդ էս ո՞ր թիվնա.. Սամալյոտների դարը վաղու՜ց անելա...  :Wink: 

Իմիջայլով Սարավսլավիայում էլ Ստելս էին խփել ու ի՞նչ..

Հիմա էս 2ից որ մեկն էլ զգա որ ինքը մյուսից քո ասած 30 տարի առաջա.. էն մեկին կփռի վրեն կառտոշկա կցանի.. իրանք իրար լավ են ճանաչում ու իրարից վախենում են.. ու էս հարցում վիճելու բան չկա

----------


## Elmo

> էտ ով՞ ա սարսափել էտ սամալյոտներից 
> այ քունտը շինվի, վրացիք իրանց տուտուց հալով Տու 22 խփեցին քցեցին; Էլի ստրատեգիական ռմբակոծիչ ա; ԳԻտե՞ս քանի հատ ունեն ռուսները էտ Տու 160-ից,  16 հատ, կեսն էլ ռեմոնտի էն կանգնած, արտադրությունն էլ 92 թվից սառեցված ա;


Ցույց տվեք էս մի քանի ինձ հայտնի զինատեսակների անալոգը աշխարհում և ես կհամաձայնվեմ, որ Ռւսաստանին զենքով գոնե հավասարը կա:

Су-47
Смерч (РСЗО)
Ту-160
Р-36М
Тор (ЗРК)

Ես ընդունում եմ, որ մեքենաշինության, ռադիոէլեկտրոնիկայի, մաթեմատիկայի, կամ չգիտեմ ինչի մեջ ռուսները սատկած են, բայց դա չն նշանակում, որ զենքով իրանց հասնող կա: Ես հալա կենդանի ուժի մասին չեմ խոսում:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> էտ ով՞ ա սարսափել էտ սամալյոտներից 
> այ քունտը շինվի, վրացիք իրանց տուտուց հալով Տու 22 խփեցին քցեցին; Էլի ստրատեգիական ռմբակոծիչ ա; ԳԻտե՞ս քանի հատ ունեն ռուսները էտ Տու 160-ից,  16 հատ, կեսն էլ ռեմոնտի էն կանգնած, արտադրությունն էլ 92 թվից սառեցված ա;


Մի հատ պապի էլ Հարավսլավիայում 41 թվականի որսորդական հրացանով F-16 էր խփել: Ուրեմ ի՞նչ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մնացածի անալոգների մեջ չխորանանք, անկապ գործ ենք անում, հավատա ունեն, մի բան էլ ավել, մի բան էլ ավելի լավը.. 
մենակ քո գրած սու 47 -ի համար մի հատ բեջբերում, հենց քո բերած լինքով 




> В реальности был построен единственный летающий экземпляр с нештатными двигателями и не имеющий основной части БРЭО, который демонстрировался на авиасалонах, а в настоящее время используется в качестве летающей лаборатории[1]. Второй экземпляр со штатным оснащением не достроен.

----------


## Elmo

> Մնացածի անալոգների մեջ չխորանանք, անկապ գործ ենք անում, հավատա ունեն, մի բան էլ ավել, մի բան էլ ավելի լավը.. 
> մենակ քո գրած սու 47 -ի համար մի հատ բեջբերում, հենց քո բերած լինքով


Հա Բերկուտ դեռ սերիական արտադրությունում չկա: Բերածս զինատեսակներից մենակ Բերկուտն ա տենց, են էլ շատ նոր ա, բայց ԱՄՆ-ի նույնատիպ անալոգը դեռ գծագրերի վրա ել չեն ցույց տվել: Իսկ մնացածը, ինչ նշել եմ մարտական հերթապահություն են իրականացնում, մի մասն էլ պատվերով արտադրվում ու վաճառվում ա:

Դե չէ, առանց փաստերի դու կասես անալոգ կա, ես կասեմ չկա, տենց բանավեճ չի ստացվի: Ես ընդունեմ քո պնդումը որպես դոգմա, էդ էլ քեզ դուր չի գա: Բեր սենց ասեմ՝ ԱՄՆ-ի Էլ Ռուսաստանի էլ ... ոչ մեկը դրանցից մեր համար լավ բան չի արել առանց շահի, ու չի էլ անելու, որ մեկն էլ սատկի ուրախ կլինեմ:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Մի հետաքրքիր հարց ծագեց մտքումս… Հնարավոր պատերազմի դեպքում, բացի մարդկային կորուստից, ուրիշ ի՞նչ կկորցնեն ԱՄՆ–ն եւ ՌԴ–ը։

----------


## Elmo

> Մի հետաքրքիր հարց ծագեց մտքումս… Հնարավոր պատերազմի դեպքում, բացի մարդկային կորուստից, ուրիշ ի՞նչ կկորցնեն ԱՄՆ–ն եւ ՌԴ–ը։


Երկուսն էլ կարան մոլորակը 36 անգամ պայթացնեն: Ամբողջ մոլորակը: Այ էդքան միջուկային լիցք ունեն: Երկուսով որ կռվեն, նախ մի 72 հատ մոլորակ ա պետք, որ էտապ առ էտապ գնան վրեն կռվեն, պայթի անցնեն հաջորդին:

Հետևությունները կարող ենք անել ամեն մեկս մեր համար  :Smile:

----------


## Racer

> 10 տարի են հետ ընկել, ելցինի ժամանակ: Բայց մինչև էդ 50 տարի էլ առաջ էին: Իսկ դու կարդա, որ ԱՄՆ-ը Տոպլ-Մ -ից վախեցած, նոր հակահրթիռային համակարգ ա ստեղծում, որ Բերկուտ-ի անալոգ չկա աշխարհում, որ Սատանա հրթիռը ԱՄՆ-ի 3 նահանգ կարա միանգամից կործանի, ու 40 կիսվող լիցք ա տանում հետը, ու էլի անալոգ չունի, դու Հյուսիսային Սառուցյալ-ի տակից դուրս եկող միջուկային հրթիռների մասին կարդա:
> Ես իմ կարծիքներում օբյեկտիվ եմ, ես չեմ պաշտպանում ոչ մեկին, ես փաստերն եմ նշում, են ինչ գիտեմ, ու են, ինչի մասին կարաք կարդաք: Կարամ աղբյուրները տամ, ուսումնասիրես: Ռուսական զենքին հավասար չկա:


Elmo ջան ռուսները արտադրական կուլտուրա չունեն, համ էլ էն ժամանակ քաղաքականությունն էր այդպիսին՝ լավ տեխնոլոգիաները միայն ռազմական ոլորտում էին օգտագործում իսկ քաղաքացիական ոլորտում դրանց ավելի պարզ տարբերակները, բացի այդ այն ժամանակ ցանկացած արտադրանք մտահղացումից մինչև վերջնական արտադրություն  անցնում էր բազմաթիվ բյուրոկրատական արգելնքերի միջով իսկ շատ հաճախ էլ լավ մտահղացումներն ու գյուտերը մեռցնում էին:  Նույն պատճառով էլ չէր զարգանում տեխնոլոգիան: Բան չունեմ ասելու, իրոք հաջողված բաներ կան, բայց որ տեխնոլոգիական ու ադմինիստրատիվ սահմանափակումները չլինեին հաստատ ավելի լավ կկարողանային սարքել: Ստալինի ժամանակ զաստավիտով էր իսկ իրանից հետո էլ ծանոթով ու ավտարիտետով՝ ով ում հետ լավ էր իրա պռոյեկտն էլ անցկացնում էին: Ազատ մրցակցությունը բացակայում էր:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Երկուսն էլ կարան մոլորակը 36 անգամ պայթացնեն: Ամբողջ մոլորակը: Այ էդքան միջուկային լիցք ունեն: Երկուսով որ կռվեն, նախ մի 72 հատ մոլորակ ա պետք, որ էտապ առ էտապ գնան վրեն կռվեն, պայթի անցնեն հաջորդին:
> 
> Հետևությունները կարող ենք անել ամեն մեկս մեր համար


Հասկանում եմ, բայց նախքան դրան հասնելը, ի՞նչ արժեքավոր բան կա, որ կարող են կորցնել։ Եթե հիշենք 1966թ ջրհեղեղն Իտալիայում, ապա կտեսնենք, թե մարդիկ ինչպես էին փորձում փրկել պատմական իրերը, շինությունները եւ այլն։ Հայաստանում՝ Սպիտակում 1988ին տեղի ունեցած երկրաշարժը, որի ժամանակ մարդիկ չեին փախչում աղետի գոտուց, այլ գնում էին աղետի վայրը, մարդկանց փրեկելու։ Եւ հիշենք ԱՄՆում տեղի ունեցած աղետներից, 2005ին Նյու Օրլիանում եղած ջրհեղեղը, որի տուժված բնակիչներին տրված օգնությունը՝ Չերթոֆի կողմից, մի քանի անիվի–վրա–տնակներ էին։ Ի՞նչ ունի ԱՄՆ–ն, որ ունենա եւ արարի պատմական արժեքներ. փայտյա բառաքանման տնե՞ր, անգրագետ հասարակությու՞ն, փչացած ժողովու՞րդ (մեծամասնություն), ոիին հետաքրքում են երեք բան՝ փող, սեքս, կոկաին։ Մի խոսքով, ի՞նչ կա կորցնելու։ Կարելիա մտածել… :Think:

----------


## The_Ar

Ով ինչ ուզումա անի մենակ Հաերը դրա տակից նորմալ դուրս գան :Ok:

----------


## dvgray

> Հետևությունները կարող ենք անել ամեն մեկս մեր համար


Ես իմ համար հետևություն արել եմ, ու շատ վաղուց
Ռուսը գլուխ ուռռացնող ա: Իրա բերոնը որ բացում ա, լրիվ ապահովիչներս վառում են  :LOL: :



> Ես ընդունում եմ, որ մեքենաշինության, ռադիոէլեկտրոնիկայի, մաթեմատիկայի, կամ չգիտեմ ինչի մեջ ռուսները սատկած են, բայց դա չն նշանակում, որ զենքով իրանց հասնող կա:


Մի հատ նիշտատնի հարց էլի՞
Էտ զենք կոչեցյալը մթերքը  բա ովքե՞ր են ծնում/սարքում/շինում  :LOL: , այլմոլորակային "ռուսնե՞րը"

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Հասկանում եմ, բայց նախքան դրան հասնելը, ի՞նչ արժեքավոր բան կա, որ կարող են կորցնել։ Եթե հիշենք 1966թ ջրհեղեղն Իտալիայում, ապա կտեսնենք, թե մարդիկ ինչպես էին փորձում փրկել պատմական իրերը, շինությունները եւ այլն։ Հայաստանում՝ Սպիտակում 1988ին տեղի ունեցած երկրաշարժը, որի ժամանակ մարդիկ չեին փախչում աղետի գոտուց, այլ գնում էին աղետի վայրը, մարդկանց փրեկելու։ Եւ հիշենք ԱՄՆում տեղի ունեցած աղետներից, 2005ին Նյու Օրլիանում եղած ջրհեղեղը, որի տուժված բնակիչներին տրված օգնությունը՝ Չերթոֆի կողմից, մի քանի անիվի–վրա–տնակներ էին։ Ի՞նչ ունի ԱՄՆ–ն, որ ունենա եւ արարի պատմական արժեքներ. փայտյա բառաքանման տնե՞ր, անգրագետ հասարակությու՞ն, փչացած ժողովու՞րդ (մեծամասնություն), ոիին հետաքրքում են երեք բան՝ փող, սեքս, կոկաին։ Մի խոսքով, ի՞նչ կա կորցնելու։ Կարելիա մտածել…


Ապեր… մենակ Բրոդվեյը որ նշեմ, ապա քո նշած Սպիտակի արժեքները բազմապատկած մի միլիոնով: Եթե ուզում ես, ապա կարամ շարունակեմ օրինակ Նյու-Յորքի թանգարաններից, պատկերասրահներից, համերգային սրահներից … և այլն և այլն: հլա դեռ մենակ Նյու-Յորքից եմ խոսում եթե նկատեցիր:
…
ստեղ են ասում, զուգարանի մեջ կարգին շռել չսովորած. իրանք էլ չեն հասկանում թե ինչից են խոսում:   :LOL:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Ապեր… մենակ Բրոդվեյը որ նշեմ, ապա քո նշած Սպիտակի արժեքները բազմապատկած մի միլիոնով: Եթե ուզում ես, ապա կարամ շարունակեմ օրինակ Նյու-Յորքի թանգարաններից, պատկերասրահներից, համերգային սրահներից … և այլն և այլն: հլա դեռ մենակ Նյու-Յորքից եմ խոսում եթե նկատեցիր:


Ճիշտն ասած, Ձեր ասած բազմապատկման հարցը լավ չըմբռնեցի։ Իսկ Դուք կարո՞ղ եք համեմատել ամերիկյան ամենա հին պատմական շինությունը Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի Եկեղեցու հետ, կամ էլ Լենինգրադի շինությունների հետ։ Կամ էլ համեմատել Լաս Վեգասյան բետոնի գույնի ներկած շինությունները Եվրոպական պետությունների մանրաքարերով շարված ճանապարհների հետ։

Չկարծեք թե ես թերագնահատում եմ Ձեր ճաշակը։ Ուղղակի պետք է հասկանալ թե ինչ է դրված կշեռքին…

----------


## dvgray

> Ճիշտն ասած, Ձեր ասած բազմապատկման հարցը լավ չըմբռնեցի։ Իսկ Դուք կարո՞ղ եք համեմատել ամերիկյան ամենա հին պատմական շինությունը Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի Եկեղեցու հետ, կամ էլ Լենինգրադի շինությունների հետ։ Կամ էլ համեմատել Լաս Վեգասյան բետոնի գույնի ներկած շինությունները Եվրոպական պետությունների մանրաքարերով շարված ճանապարհների հետ։
> 
> Չկարծեք թե ես թերագնահատում եմ Ձեր ճաշակը։ Ուղղակի պետք է հասկանալ թե ինչ է դրված կշեռքին…


Ամերիկայում է Բերկլիի  համալսարանը իր աշխարահռչակ, նմանը չունեցող գրադարանով: Սա հենց այպես, հիմա հիշեցի այդ համալսարանի մասին ընդամենը:

Ամերիկան մայրցամաքը  ոչ միայն ժամանակակից կառույցներով է հայտնի, այլև ոչ պակաս անտիկ կառույցնեով, մշակույթով ու քաղաքակրթությամբ: 
Այս խոսակցությունների հիմքը ընդամենը պրիմիտիվ անգրագիտությունն է: 
Օրինակ: Շատ հեռու չգնամ: թե հիմա քեզ հարցնեմ որ առանց ինետի օգնության նշես մի թուրք նկարիչի անում ու դա ասես որ չկա, ապա դու ճիշտ կլինես մասնակիորեն: Այքանով ճիշտ կլինես, որ քո համար թուրք նկարիչ չկա /քանւի որ չգիտես/: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մնացած կրիթ աշխարհն էլ քո կարծիքին է :

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Ամերիկայում է Բերկլիի  համալսարանը իր աշխարահռչակ, նմանը չունեցող գրադարանով: Սա հենց այպես, հիմա հիշեցի այդ համալսարանի մասին ընդամենը:
> 
> Ամերիկան մայրցամաքը  ոչ միայն ժամանակակից կառույցներով է հայտնի, այլև ոչ պակաս անտիկ կառույցնեով, մշակույթով ու քաղաքակրթությամբ: 
> Այս խոսակցությունների հիմքը ընդամենը պրիմիտիվ անգրագիտությունն է: 
> Օրինակ: Շատ հեռու չգնամ: թե հիմա քեզ հարցնեմ որ առանց ինետի օգնության նշես մի թուրք նկարիչի անում ու դա ասես որ չկա, ապա դու ճիշտ կլինես մասնակիորեն: Այքանով ճիշտ կլինես, որ քո համար թուրք նկարիչ չկա /քանւի որ չգիտես/: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մնացած կրիթ աշխարհն էլ քո կարծիքին է :


Այս զրույցը տարվում է մեկ այլ տեղ  :Cool:  ափսոս  :Yerexa: 

Թուրք նկարիչ՝ Արշիլ Գորկի

Ու ճիշտն ասած թուրք նկարիչների շատ քիչ եմ հանդիպել… Ինչ արած, այդպես է կյանքս դասավորվել… Ես մեղավոր չեմ։


---------------------

Նաեւ ավելացնեմ, որ այստեղ գրված իմ գրառումները գուգլի օգնության կարիք չունեն։ Իտալիայի պատմությանը տեղյակ եմ «The best of youth» ֆիլմից, վեց ժամանոց ֆիլմա… Դե, Սպիտակի աղետին ինքս մի քանի բարեկամ եմ կորցրել, համ էլ պապաս էդ ժամանակ իր աշխատողների թիմով գնացել էր Լենինական, մարդկանց փրկելու։ Օրլիանն էլ շատ հեռու չի մեզանից, ու բազմաթիվ օրլիանցիների գիտեմ, որոնք տեղափոխվել են մեզ մոտ՝ Քալիֆոռնիա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ճիշտն ասած, Ձեր ասած բազմապատկման հարցը լավ չըմբռնեցի։ Իսկ Դուք կարո՞ղ եք համեմատել ամերիկյան ամենա հին պատմական շինությունը Մայր Աթոռ Սուրբ Էջմիածնի Եկեղեցու հետ, կամ էլ Լենինգրադի շինությունների հետ։ Կամ էլ համեմատել Լաս Վեգասյան բետոնի գույնի ներկած շինությունները Եվրոպական պետությունների մանրաքարերով շարված ճանապարհների հետ։
> 
> Չկարծեք թե ես թերագնահատում եմ Ձեր ճաշակը։ Ուղղակի պետք է հասկանալ թե ինչ է դրված կշեռքին…


Հագոփ, արժեքը միայն հնությամբ չի որոշվում, եթե քեզ թվում է որ ԱՄՆ-ը ոչինչ չի ստեղծել որի կորուստը "կորուստ" է ապա խնդրում եմ Google անես ստորև նշվածները.

Frank O. Gehry
Louis Kahn
Frank Lloyd Wright
Ernest Hemingway
John Steinbeck
Mark Twain
Miles Davis
Charlie Parker
Louis Armstrong
Muddy Waters
Ella Fitzgerald
Billy Holyday
George Gershwin
Scott Joplin
Janis Joplin
Jimi Hendrix

և այսպես կարելի է շարունակել մինչև "hell freezes": Կարող ես հենց սրանք էլ կշեռքի մյուս նժարին դնել… 

մի հատ էլ նկար

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

ԱՄՆի հողն էլ մի բանի պետք չի… Արիզոնայի հողի մեջ ալկալին այնքան շատ է, որ թույնավոր բույսերից բացի այլ բան չի աճում։

Միֆ ջան, ցանկում հույս ունեյի գտնել Մարթին Լութեր Կինգ Կրցերի անուննը եւս… Եւ քանի նշեցիր Ֆրանկ Գերիի Վալթ Դիզնի Կոնցերտային դահլիճը (այնտեղ եղե՞լ ես, եթե եղած լինես ապա չեիր  կարող չնշեյիլ թե ներսում, վերին հարկի նստարաններն ինչքան նեղ են… Մի անգամ ընկերս մի տեղ պիտի գնար, ինձ հանձնեց երկու տոմս, Բենյամին Բրիթենի Պատերազմի Ռեքվիեմը լսելու համար. համերգը Վալթ Դիսնեյի համերգային դահլիճում էր… իմ փորձից եմ ասում :Jpit: , պետք է նաեւ նշեյիր Մասաչուսեցի Տեխնոլոգիաների Ինստիտուտը, որը ոչ միայն ճարտարապետության դիվերսիա է, այլ ընդհանրապես, թույլ շինություն…


նկարում պատկերված է ՄՏԻ–ը

Շատ բան գիտեմ, շատ բաներ կարող եմ ասել, բայց քանզի հարցին լուրջ նայող չկա…երեւի թե պետք չի ասել։ Հասկացա՞նք իրար։

----------


## Marduk

> պետք է նաեւ նշեյիր Մասաչուսեցի Տեխնոլոգիաների Ինստիտուտը, որը ոչ միայն ճարտարապետության դիվերսիա է, այլ ընդհանրապես, թույլ շինություն…
> 
> 
> նկարում պատկերված է ՄՏԻ–ը


Վայ էս ինչ է՞
Մենք էլ քֆրտում ենք մեր հյուսիսային պողոտայի քառակուսի ապուշությունները... դու մի ասա բեթարը կա... 

Հակոբ իզուր դրիր էս նկարը .. հիմա մի էլիտավրոս կտեսնի սա ու կուզենա սրանից Երևանում սարքել. պրծում չենք ունենալու.

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բա ես ինչ եմ ասում: Դրանք բացի զենքից, ոչ մի բան սարքել չգիտեն: Բայց զենքը սարքում են կատարյալ, ոչ ոք դեռ չի կարողացել մրցել ռուսական զենքի հետ: Նույնիսկ հրթիռների ինքնանշանառման համակարգչի չիպերը ավելի կատարյալ են ԱՄՆ-ից: Բայց էդ նույն չիպի ավելի պրիմիտիվ տեսակը, ասենք համակարգչի համար, չեն կարում մարդիկ սարքեն, հիմա հո զոռով չի:


Որտեղի՞ց այսպիսի թյուր կարծիք։ Ռուսները ե՞րբ են ավելի կատարյալ տեխնոլոգիաներ ունեցել։ Որպես քչից շատից բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների հետ առնչություն ունեցող մարդ, տեղեկացնեմ. Միկրոէլէկտրոնիկայի բնագավառում նախագծման առաջին հզոր լեզուն՝ VHDL – ը (VHSIC hardware description language) մշակվել է ԱՄՆ պաշտպանության դեպարտամենտի կողմից, մինչև օրս կիրառվում է։ Դրանից հետո անգլիացիները VHDL –ի հիման վրա զարգացրել են ավելի պարզ ու նպատակահարմար Verilog լեզուն և ողջ աշխարհում չիպ կոչվածը նախագծվում է այս երկու լեզուներով։ մինչև 10 տարի առաջ ռուսների միակ ձեռքբերումը եղել է չիպը շերտ առ շերտ կտրելու ու նկարելու տեխնոլոգիան, որի շնորհիվ կարողացել են ամերիկյան չիպերը կրկնօրինակել :LOL: , հիմա էլ չեն կարող, քանի որ ներկայիս գերխիտ տեխնոլոգիաներով արտադրված չիպերը կտրելն ու նկարելը արդեն անհասանելի է իրենց։ Եթե դու ժամանակակից ռուսական արդադրության միկրոսխեմաների մասին որևէ բան գիտես, կիսվիր իմանանք։ Նրանք հիմնականում գնում են Չինաստանից ու Հնդկաստանից, շատ շատ կարող են չիպի ծրագիրը (прошивка) մոգոնել: Նրանք նոր նոր փորձում են համագործակցել AMD-–ի հետ սակայն որևէ լուրջ ձեռքբերման դեռ չեն հասել ու հազիվ էլ հասնեն այս տեմպերով։
Ինչ վերաբերում է տեխնիկային, ապա զրահի հաստություն կամ պայթուցիկի հզորություն ստեղծելու հետ իհարկե խնդրիր չունեն, մատերիալը բավականացնում է :Wink:

----------


## Տատ

> ։


Ւս ի՜նչ լավն էր: Չէի տեսել: Հրաշք, ասես թղթից ծալած լինի: :Ok: Լուրջ եմ ասում, առանց ծաղրանքի:
Ժւղւվուրդ, այդ բոլորը տնտեսական ու քաղաղական տարբերություններ են, ազգերի ունակությունը զենքով չի որոշվում: Ռուսներն աշխարհի ամենաառաջատարն էին արվէստի ու ճարտարապետությամ մեջ, ամբողջ ավանգարդն այնտեղ էր: Նույնիսկ Հեղաջըխության սկզբնական տարիներին, կանաց էմանսիպացիայում ենդհանրապես ք.ք էր կերել Արևմուտքը:
Սիստեմը ետ գցեց : բայց հետո էլ՝ համեմատեք րուսական մուլտերը կամ ֆիլմերը ամերիկյաններին: Շատ փողով ՝ միջակ գործեր (իհարկե փայլուններն էլ կան, էն ցուցակը իրոք լավն է :Ok: ), առանց փողի ու արգելքներով՝ բարձր արվեստ:

Գրեյ, դու Նյու-Յորքում եղել ե՞ս: Ես՝ այո: Երբ ասես՝ նորից լողալով կգնամ, ավելի լավն է, քան բոլոր պատկերացումները--- :Love:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ նիշտատնի հարց էլի՞
> Էտ զենք կոչեցյալը մթերքը  բա ովքե՞ր են ծնում/սարքում/շինում , այլմոլորակային "ռուսնե՞րը"


Դիվ, դու էլ ես հետաքրքիր մարդ: Մարդը ճիշտ ա ասում, զենք արտադրելը ի՞ նչ կապ ունի մեքենաշինության, ռադիոէլեկտրոնիկայի, մաթեմատիկայի հետ: Զենքը գյուղատնտեսական արտադրանք է: Ցանում ես, աճում ա: Հետո խաչասերում ես իրար հետ ձագ են տալիս:

----------


## Elmo

> Դիվ, դու էլ ես հետաքրքիր մարդ: Մարդը ճիշտ ա ասում, զենք արտադրելը ի՞ նչ կապ ունի մեքենաշինության, ռադիոէլեկտրոնիկայի, մաթեմատիկայի հետ: Զենքը գյուղատնտեսական արտադրանք է: Ցանում ես, աճում ա: Հետո խաչասերում ես իրար հետ ձագ են տալիս:


Հա ճիշտ ա ցանում են: ԱՄՆ -ը արտադրել ա, իրանք էլ ցանում են: Բայց թարսի պես քանի տարի ա լավ էլ բերք ունեն, դրա համար են սաղ դողում իրանցից: Վախից միացել են իրար, մտել մի վերմակի տակ, , անունը դրել ՆԱՏՈ,  որովհետև ռուսների բերքը լավ ա աճում: Դե որ տենց տխմար թույլ ազգ են, ո՞նց են է, կարում սաղ աշխարհին իրանց ասածը թելադրեն: Երևի մեր բանակի զենքերն էլ ենք մենք արտադրել: Մինչև հիմա ռուսի զենքով ենք պետություն պահում: Հալա թող էդ ռուսը իրա զենքով ու զորքով չլիներ, տենաինք ոնց էր սաղ աշխարըհ հիտլերից փրկվելու, արդեն բալիստիկ հրթիռներ էին արտադրում գերմանացիք:

----------


## dvgray

> Հալա թող էդ ռուսը իրա զենքով ու զորքով չլիներ, տենաինք ոնց էր սաղ աշխարըհ հիտլերից փրկվելու, արդեն բալիստիկ հրթիռներ էին արտադրում գերմանացիք:


Հիտլերից թրկվելու կռվում օրինակ քո ու իմ ազգից 600 000 տարել են բանակ, որից  300 000 զոհվել են պատերազմում: Ու որպես համեմատություն ասեմ, որ հայերս մեր համար մղված ոչ մի կռվում ետքան զոհ տված չկանք, ինչքան հիտլեր-ռուս կռվում :
Նույնը առաջին աշխարհամարտի ժամանակ: Ռուսի բանակում էնքան հայ էր կռվում, որ եթե հայկական առաջին հանրապետության բանակում կռվեին, ապա հիմա միջերկրական ծովում ոտներս կլվաինք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիտլերից թրկվելու կռվում օրինակ քո ու իմ ազգից 600 000 տարել են բանակ, որից  300 000 զոհվել են պատերազմում: Ու որպես համեմատություն ասեմ, որ հայերս մեր համար մղված ոչ մի կռվում ետքան զոհ տված չկանք, ինչքան հիտլեր-ռուս կռվում :
> Նույնը առաջին աշխարհամարտի ժամանակ: Ռուսի բանակում էնքան հայ էր կռվում, որ եթե հայկական առաջին հանրապետության բանակում կռվեին, ապա հիմա միջերկրական ծովում ոտներս կլվաինք:


ցավալի է, բայց փաստ է

----------


## Elmo

> Հիտլերից թրկվելու կռվում օրինակ քո ու իմ ազգից 600 000 տարել են բանակ, որից  300 000 զոհվել են պատերազմում: Ու որպես համեմատություն ասեմ, որ հայերս մեր համար մղված ոչ մի կռվում ետքան զոհ տված չկանք, ինչքան հիտլեր-ռուս կռվում :
> Նույնը առաջին աշխարհամարտի ժամանակ: Ռուսի բանակում էնքան հայ էր կռվում, որ եթե հայկական առաջին հանրապետության բանակում կռվեին, ապա հիմա միջերկրական ծովում ոտներս կլվաինք:


Դիվի ջան բա ի՞նչ պիտի տաինք էդ մարդկանց ձեռքը, որ կրակեին: Հո քարով ու ցախավելով չէինք կռվելու: Սովետը դաշնակների թալանից հետո էլի կերակրեց ու զենք տվեց: Ճիշտ ա դա արվում էր ռուսաստանի իմպերիալիստական շահերից ելնելով, բայց գուցե էդ ժամանակվա միակ որոշումն էր՝ միանալ նրանց: 4 կողմից թշնամիներով շրջապատված Հայաստանին ոչ ոք չէր փրկի: ԽՍՀՄ-ն էլ էր թյուրիմածություն, ես էդ ստրուկտուրան տանել չեմ կարողանում, մինչև հիմա զարմանում եմ էդ 15 պետության խելքի վրա, բայց արի ընդունենք, որ ԽՍՀՄ-ի վախից ամերիկան տակն էր անում: Ստալինը միշտ ուշացած էր մտնում, որ Ռուզվելտն ու Չերչիլը ոտքի կանգնեն: Ու կանգնում էին: Արի արխիվներում ման գանք Ռուզվելտի նախընտրական հոլովակը: Ոնց էր արջով վախացնում ամերիկացիներին ու գլուխ էր գովում, որ ինքը արջից հասկանում ա, նույնիսկ հետը շփվել ա ու մենակ ինքը կարա արջի հետ համերաշխ լինի: Ու էդ վախից Ռուոզվելտը ընտրվեց 2-րդ ժամկետ:

Նորից եմ խնդրում ինձ ճիշտ հասկանալ: Ստեղ մենք չենք քննարկում ով ա ավելի պուպուշ: Երկուսն էլ ահավոր շահամոլ ու թարախ պետություն են: Ստեղ քննարկում ենք ով ինչով ա լավ, ու ես պնդում եմ, որ Ռուսները զենքով առաջ են ԱՄՆ-ից:

----------


## Արամ

Ռուսաստան VS ԱՄՆ  C&C Generals -ի մեջ՞

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նորից եմ խնդրում ինձ ճիշտ հասկանալ: Ստեղ մենք չենք քննարկում ով ա ավելի պուպուշ: Երկուսն էլ ահավոր շահամոլ ու թարախ պետություն են: Ստեղ քննարկում ենք ով ինչով ա լավ, ու ես պնդում եմ, որ Ռուսները զենքով առաջ են ԱՄՆ-ից:


Էլմո ջան, էլի եմ ասում, մի հատ ուշադիր կարդա ռուսական վերջին մի քանի տարվա նորությունները ռազմական ոլորտում; Ռուսները իրենք են ասում որ հազար տարի հետ են ընկել ու առաջ անցնելու ոչ մի տարբերակ չունեն, դու ուսում ես հակառակն ապացուցել
Քո խաթեր համար, մի քանի մեջբերումներ եմ անում հենց ռուսական աֆտարիտետնի կայքերից, որտեղ միայն սենց հարցեր են քննարկվում; Քննարկողներն էլ հենց ռուս հայտնի ռազմագետներն ու գիտնականներն են; 

Մոդերներ ջան, ռուսերեն են մեջբերումները, խնդրում եմ մի քանի որվա կյանք տվեք  դրանց




> *Вооружение России отстает от США на 20 лет* ....
> Несмотря на миллиардные приросты гособоронзаказа, обновляется лишь 3% вооружений в год ..
> ...  в армии США 80% новейших вооружений, планы верстаются вплоть до 2050 года, а каждый доллар взят на учет. В России все наоборот – 80% вооружений сделано еще советскими оборонщиками, дальше 2015 года никакого будущего не просматривается, деньги уходят невесть куда. А при нынешних темпах перевооружения в 3% в год потребуется еще 20 лет, чтобы догнать Америку. *Но она к тому времени убежит на 30 лет вперед, если не больше.*
> 
> _Независимая газета_





> *Нашим высокоточным бомбам до американских еще далеко*
> 
> _Независимое военное образование_
> 
> հսկայական հոդված է, մեջբերումը լրիվ չանեմ, վերնագիրն արդեն ասում է, թե ինչ կլինի գրված





> *Президиум РАН: Россия существенно отстает от США в сфере создания геоинформационных моделей и мониторинга территорий*





> *Россия отстает от США в создании истребителя пятого поколения на 20 лет*
> 
> _Известия.ru, 13 февраля 2008 г._


էս մեկը, հատուկ քո համար, քո սիրած միջուկային տեխնոլոգիաների ոլորտից, 



> *В технологиях лазерного обогащения урана Россия отстает на 10 лет*30.10.2001 19:06 
> "Россия ведет исследования по технологиям лазерного обогащения урана, однако отставание от США в этом направлении составляет порядка 10 лет", - сказал Nuclear.Ru заместитель руководителя департамента ядерно-топливного цикла Минатома Александр Самаркин.


Ու սենց հազարավոր տեղեր, հազարավոր անգամ: մեռան ռուսները իրանք ասելով ամեն օր, հետ ենք, ահավոր, փող չկա, գիտությունը մնացել ա 70-ականների մակարդակին, առաջ չի գնացել, դու երկու հատ փորձնական ինքնաթիռ ես գտել ու ուզում ես ասես որ ռուսները առաջ են; Բա մի հատ էլ նույն բաները նայի ԱՄՆ համար, տես ուր են հասել:

----------


## Սամվել

> ինչքան հիտլեր-ռուս կռվում :


Հիտլեր Աշխարհ կռիվը աշխարհը տանոււլ էր արդեն տվել.. ու մենակ Ռուսը կարեցավ վերջին հույսը լինել աշխարհի..  :Wink:

----------


## Տատ

> Հիտլեր Աշխարհ կռիվը աշխարհը տանոււլ էր արդեն տվել.. ու մենակ Ռուսը կարեցավ վերջին հույսը լինել աշխարհի..


...ու ոչ թե զենքով, այլ իր համառ որոշվածությամբ և մարդակային ռեսուրսներով, այսինքն՝ զոհ տալու պատրաստակամությամբ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հիտլեր Աշխարհ կռիվը աշխարհը տանոււլ էր արդեն տվել.. ու մենակ Ռուսը կարեցավ վերջին հույսը լինել աշխարհի..


Ստալինի օրոք հայտարարված թվերի համաձայն 



> из 34 миллионов человек, служивших в Красной Армии во время войны, около 8 миллионов принадлежали к национальным меньшинствам, и в период 1941—1943 годов было сформировано около 45 дивизий из неславянских национальных меньшинств.


Խնդրում ու պահանջում եմ չթերագնահատել իմ ազգին:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> ...ու ոչ թե զենքով, այլ իր համառ որոշվածությամբ և մարդակային ռեսուրսներով, այսինքն՝ զոհ տալու պատրաստակամությամբ:


Էդ պատրաստակամությունը էսօր էլ ունի: Իսկ ամերիկայում հիմա տնտեսապես նեղված կարմրագլուխներին ուղեղի լվացում են անում "Չարի դեմ պայքարը" թեմայով: Կռվելու ու մեռնելու հանուն երկնային արդարության, այն է՝ սեփական գլխի չափ համբուրգեր ( դաբլ չիզ փլիզ) ու մի վեդրո պեպսի (սա նախաճաշին, ճաշին, ընթրիքին)…

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Էդ պատրաստակամությունը էսօր էլ ունի: Իսկ ամերիկայում հիմա տնտեսապես նեղված կարմրագլուխներին ուղեղի լվացում են անում "Չարի դեմ պայքարը" թեմայով: Կռվելու ու մեռնելու հանուն երկնային արդարության, այն է՝ սեփական գլխի չափ համբուրգեր ( դաբլ չիզ փլիզ) ու մի վեդրո պեպսի (սա նախաճաշին, ճաշին, ընթրիքին)…


 :Yerexa:  ապեր, անցած օրը մեքենայով իջել էի դաուն թաուն, մի մարդ տեսա, դաբլ–դաբլ էր ուտում… չեմ չափազանցնում, բայց իրա ֆիազնոմյան արդեն նմանվել էր հորմոնավորված հավին…

իսկ չարի դեմ պայքարի մասին մի պատմություն պատմեմ, խնդանք  :Smile: 

մի անգամ անգլիաում ինչ–որ մի ավտոբուս էին պայթացրել, ընկերոջս հետ ՍիԵնԵն էինք նայում, ու հարցրեցի,–Ջիմ, կարողա՞ պատահի Իռլանդացիներն են արել։ Ջիմն էլ պատասխանեց,–Նա՜հ, չէ, որ Իռլանդացիներն արած լինեյին, նախապես կզգուշացնեյին։   :Shok:  

Իսկ մեր ամերիկաբնակ հայերն ընդհանրապես դմբոներ են… Որ հայկական խանութի վրա նայես, մի պարսկերեն բան է գրած։ Այ մարդ, չեք հասկանու՞մ, որ էս յանկիները արաբների հետ չունեն… Ի՞նչ եք էդպիսի բաներ գրում։ Չգիտեմ, էս ուղեղները ժավելաջրած ամերիկացիներից բարիք չի սպասվում,

----------


## dvgray

> ապեր, անցած օրը մեքենայով իջել էի դաուն թաուն, մի մարդ տեսա, դաբլ–դաբլ էր ուտում… չեմ չափազանցնում, բայց իրա ֆիազնոմյան արդեն նմանվել էր հորմոնավորված հավին…


  :LOL: 
Արի մեր մոտ էտ հարմոնացված հավերից խրձերով ցույց տամ: Բա դրանք որ ընենց նեղ շալվարներ չեն հագնում: Դրանք քամակները աննկարագրելի մի պատկեր ա: Չգիտեմ թե երկրաչափական որ մարմինն ա դրան մոտ  :LOL: 
 :Sad:  բայց լուրջ,  մեղք են

----------


## Elmo

> Արի մեր մոտ էտ հարմոնացված հավերից խրձերով ցույց տամ: Բա դրանք որ ընենց նեղ շալվարներ չեն հագնում: Դրանք քամակները աննկարագրելի մի պատկեր ա: Չգիտեմ թե երկրաչափական որ մարմինն ա դրան մոտ 
>  բայց լուրջ,  մեղք են


 :LOL:  Բա հիմա էդ հորմոնափոխված հավը լավ կկռվի թե՞ արազը փռից վեկալած ռուսը: Որին ասում են լավ կռվես 100 գրամ կտանք:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Բա հիմա էդ հորմոնափոխված հավը լավ կկռվի թե՞ արազը փռից վեկալած ռուսը: Որին ասում են լավ կռվես 100 գրամ կտանք:


Հավերը չեն կռվելու, ախպերս: Կռվելու են Ռեմբոներն ու Կոմանդոները: Իսկ սրանք սնվում են հորմոնացված հավի մսով: Ու լավ էլ կռվելու են, որովհետև չկռվելու դեպքում զրկվելու են սննդից… (թեման կարելի ա վերանվանել  - 100 գրամ VS հորմոնացված հավ)
Էլմո ջան, եթե պատերազմ եղավ, ցավոք կռվելուն գործը չի հասնելու: Կնոպկեքը հուփ են տալու ու գետնի տակ մի տաս տարի սպասեն…  :Sad:

----------


## Տատ

> Էլմո ջան, եթե պատերազմ եղավ, ցավոք կռվելուն գործը չի հասնելու: Կնոպկեքը հուփ են տալու ու գետնի տակ մի տաս տարի սպասեն…


Իսկ ինձ ասում են՝ անլուրջ վերաբերմունք քաղաքականության բաժնում :LOL: 
Այսպիսի հումոր որ այս թեմաներում չլիներ, ոտքս չէի դնի(ավելի շուտ՝ մատս):

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Իսկ ինձ ասում են՝ անլուրջ վերաբերմունք քաղաքականության բաժնում
> Այսպիսի հումոր որ այս թեմաներում չլիներ, ոտքս չէի դնի(ավելի շուտ՝ մատս):


Ընդհանրապես, երբ ես անլուրջ եմ, այսինքն խմած  :Smile:  ես ինտերնետ չեմ մտնում… Բա էտ կայֆերը թողնեմ, գամ նստեմ էս չոր ու ցամաք, ու էլ չեմ ասում տափակ ու աչք ծակող էկրանի դիմա՞ց։

Այնպես որ, Տատ ջան, ինչ–որ ասվում է ասվում է, ու վերջ… Հիմա թե ու՞մ է ձեռնտու… Ո՞վ է դրանից վատանում… Ո՞վ է ուրախանում… Կամ ով բանի տեղ չի դնում… Դրանք երկրորդական են։ 

Փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ ոչ Ռուսաստաննա բարի քյալլա, ոչ էլ Ամերիկան։ Աստված մի արասցե, հանկարծ Բուշն իր էրջանիկ ապուշի հայացքով օգտագործի զինուժն ի դեմ Իրանի, ուրեմն կարելի է ասել որ կսկսվի 3րդ համ–ըհելած–աշխարհային պատերա՞զմ ասեմ, կռիվ կռի՞վն ասեմ, պոկե՞ռն ասեմ, թե ինչ ասեմ… Ախր երկնքից մի ասուպ էլ չի ընկնում էս արնախումների գլխին, պրծնենք…

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, եթե պատերազմ եղավ, ցավոք կռվելուն գործը չի հասնելու: Կնոպկեքը հուփ են տալու ու գետնի տակ մի տաս տարի սպասեն…


Ախր ցավալին են ա , որ սկի հողի տակ մտնելու իմաստ էլ չկա: Ասեմ ինչի: Հերոսիմայի ու Նագասակիի վրա գցել էին 10 կիլոտոն լիցք: Իսկ հիմա մենակ Ռուսական СС-18 "Воевода" -ն տանում ա 10 հատ 0,75 մեգատոն լիցք ու 30 հատ կեղծ գլխիկ, այսինքն հավանական չի, որ էդ 10-ը չպայթեն: Ուրեմ դառնում ա 1 СС-18 -ը տանում ա 10 հատ 750 կիլոտոն՝ 750 հատ Հերոսիմա: ԱՄՆ-ն չունի դրա անալոգը, բայց ունի պակաս հզոր, բայց էլի աննորմալ մարտագլխիկներով բալիստիկ հրթիռներ:

Հա ինչի եմ էս ամեն ինչը ասում: Հերիք ա 2 հատ "Воевода" կրակեն ու Երկիրը ուղեծրից կշեղվի, մեծ հավանականություն կա, որ նման ցնցումից երկիրը ցրիվ կգա: Նենց որ քանի էդ 2 գերտերությունները հասկանում են իրենց ունեցած զենքի կործանիչ ուժը, իրանց «կռիվը» կսահմանափակվի փոխադարձ "հայհոյանքներով" ու մաքսիմում իրար "հավերի քշա կասեն": Ոնց որ Ռւսաստանը վրաստանին "քշա" արեց:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ստալինի օրոք հայտարարված թվերի համաձայն 
> 
> Խնդրում ու պահանջում եմ չթերագնահատել իմ ազգին:


Ապրե քո ազգը ո՞ր մեկնա վերջը Հայը Վրացին.. թե չէ ամեն թեմայում մի բան ես գրում մարդ խառնվումա իրար  :Think:  

Չնայած հաստատ բոլորից էլ զորքա եղել... բայց փաստը մնւոմա փաստ որ աշխարհի գերտերություննեին ծնկի բերած գերմանիային հակակիշռ մենակ ԽՍՀՄ կարողացավ լինել ու էական չի թե ով ինչքան զորքա ուղարկել .. էականը էնա որ պետքա ուղարկեին ուղարկել են թշնամին մեկն էր ու անչափ հզոր... Եթե մեկին խփելուց ամուր Բռունցք չանես մատերտ կկոտրվեն  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ապրե քո ազգը ո՞ր մեկնա վերջը Հայը Վրացին.. թե չէ ամեն թեմայում մի բան ես գրում մարդ խառնվումա իրար


Որևէ մեկին երեսփոխանության մեջ մեղադրելու համար լուրջ հիմքեր են անհրաժեշտ: Պահանջում եմ իմ երեսփոխանությունը հաստատող գրառումներ բերել, հակառակ դեպքում բաժնի մոդերատորից պահանջում եմ ադեկվատ քայլեր կիրառել սույն մեղադրանքը ներկայացնողի հանդեպ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է իմ ազգային պատկանելությանը, ապա ես բոլոր պատեհ և անպատեհ պահերին նշել ու շեշտել եմ, որ ես ազգությամբ հայ եմ, քաղաքացիությունս Վրաստանի: Իմ հայրենիքն է Հայաստանը, ծննդավայրս՝ Վրաստանը: Երևանում կռանթից հոսող Հայաստանի հողն ու ջուրը համարում եմ նույնքան իմը, որքան Վրաստանում հայրիկիս և պապիկիս գերեզմանները: 

Գենետիկական թշնամի եմ համարում ռուս-մոնղոլական խոզերին և նրանց պաշտողներին: 

Կարծում եմ պատասխանս սպառիչ է, հուսով եմ քո պատասխանը կլինի նույնքան սպառիչ:




> Չնայած հաստատ բոլորից էլ զորքա եղել... բայց փաստը մնւոմա փաստ որ աշխարհի գերտերություննեին ծնկի բերած *գերմանիային հակակիշռ մենակ ԽՍՀՄ կարողացավ լինել* ու էական չի թե ով ինչքան զորքա ուղարկել .. էականը էնա որ պետքա ուղարկեին ուղարկել են թշնամին մեկն էր ու անչափ հզոր... Եթե մեկին խփելուց ամուր Բռունցք չանես մատերտ կկոտրվեն


Սա այսօրվա գրառումը, իսկ մի քանի օր առաջվա գրառումը.



> Հիտլեր Աշխարհ կռիվը աշխարհը տանոււլ էր արդեն տվել.. ու *մենակ Ռուսը կարեցավ* վերջին հույսը լինել աշխարհի..


Տարբերությունը հուսով եմ ակնհայտ է...

----------


## Elmo

Թեմայի շրջանակներում: ԱՄՆ 158 ամյա հեղինակավոր բանկը սնանկ ճանաչվեց: Պետությունը չօգնեց նրան ոտքի կանգնել: Հիմա էլ ոչ պակաս հզոր 2 բանկի ա սպառնում էդ վտանգը: Ահա և ձեզ ամերիկյան հզոր տնտեսությունը:

----------


## Սամվել

> Որևէ մեկին երեսփոխանության մեջ մեղադրելու համար լուրջ հիմքեր են անհրաժեշտ: Պահանջում եմ իմ երեսփոխանությունը հաստատող գրառումներ բերել, հակառակ դեպքում բաժնի մոդերատորից պահանջում եմ ադեկվատ քայլեր կիրառել սույն մեղադրանքը ներկայացնողի հանդեպ:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է իմ ազգային պատկանելությանը, ապա ես բոլոր պատեհ և անպատեհ պահերին նշել ու շեշտել եմ, որ ես ազգությամբ հայ եմ, քաղաքացիությունս Վրաստանի: Իմ հայրենիքն է Հայաստանը, ծննդավայրս՝ Վրաստանը: Երևանում կռանթից հոսող Հայաստանի հողն ու ջուրը համարում եմ նույնքան իմը, որքան Վրաստանում հայրիկիս և պապիկիս գերեզմանները: 
> 
> Գենետիկական թշնամի եմ համարում ռուս-մոնղոլական խոզերին և նրանց պաշտողներին: 
> 
> Կարծում եմ պատասխանս սպառիչ է, հուսով եմ քո պատասխանը կլինի նույնքան սպառիչ:
> 
> 
> ...


Լավ կներես  :Wink:  

Իսկ էն ժամանակվա ԽՍՀՄի ու Ռուսաստանի մեջ շատ մեծ չէր տարբերությունը  :Wink: 

Թե քեզ թվումա Գերմանական Տանկերի դեմ Հայերը եղաններով էին գնում կամ թվում է Ասենք Հայաստանում տանկերի արտադրություն կար կամ էլ ասենք ցանկացած զենքի.. /նորմալ./  :Think:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Թեմայի շրջանակներում: ԱՄՆ 158 ամյա հեղինակավոր բանկը սնանկ ճանաչվեց: Պետությունը չօգնեց նրան ոտքի կանգնել: Հիմա էլ ոչ պակաս հզոր 2 բանկի ա սպառնում էդ վտանգը: Ահա և ձեզ ամերիկյան հզոր տնտեսությունը:


Խաղ են խաղում Էլմո ջան, մասնավոր բանկերի վերջն ուզում են տալ: Ֆեդերալ բանկը լավ էլ կարա օգնի, չի անում: Ասում են վստահելի չեք, ձեզ պարտքով փող չենք տա: (Սա են բանկերն են որ, ֆեդերալ բանկին բանկ են սարքել): Պետությունը շուտով դառնալու ա մենատնտես, համարյա ամեն բնագավառում: Եվ ամեն ինչ արվելու ա դեմոկրատիայի ու սահմանադրության շրջանականերում  :Think: 
Դրանից հետո ինչ ուզենան կնվագեն, մարդիկ էլ ստիպված պիտի պարեն…

----------


## Elmo

> Խաղ են խաղում Էլմո ջան, մասնավոր բանկերի վերջն ուզում են տալ: Ֆեդերալ բանկը լավ էլ կարա օգնի, չի անում: Ասում են վստահելի չեք, ձեզ պարտքով փող չենք տա: (Սա են բանկերն են որ, ֆեդերալ բանկին բանկ են սարքել): Պետությունը շուտով դառնալու ա մենատնտես, համարյա ամեն բնագավառում: Եվ ամեն ինչ արվելու ա դեմոկրատիայի ու սահմանադրության շրջանականերում 
> Դրանից հետո ինչ ուզենան կնվագեն, մարդիկ էլ ստիպված պիտի պարեն…


Բայց ֆեդերալ Ռեզերվային բանկը ենքանով ա ֆեդերալ, իչնքանով որ Ֆեդերալ Էքսպրես փոստային ծառայությունը(FedEX): ԱՄՆ էլ ա ուրիշի ձեռքերում: Իրանց երկրի ղեկավարությունն էլ ա թելերով ուրեմն:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Թեմայի շրջանակներում: ԱՄՆ 158 ամյա հեղինակավոր բանկը սնանկ ճանաչվեց: Պետությունը չօգնեց նրան ոտքի կանգնել: Հիմա էլ ոչ պակաս հզոր 2 բանկի ա սպառնում էդ վտանգը: Ահա և ձեզ ամերիկյան հզոր տնտեսությունը:


Ամերիկյան տնտեսությունն իրավամբ հզոր է՝ գոնե համեմատած աշխարհի մյուս բոլոր երկրների տնտեսությունների հետ:

----------


## Norton

Էլմո, ԱՄՆ տնտեսությանը գնհատակններ տալիս մի շտապիր, այն շատ ավելի վատ օրեր է ապրել:
Իսկ բանկը սնանկացավ , քանի որ ոչ մեկ չհամաձայնեց այն գնել, իսկ պետությունը այդ դեպքում շատ բան անել չի կարող:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո, ԱՄՆ տնտեսությանը գնհատակններ տալիս մի շտապիր, այն շատ ավելի վատ օրեր է ապրել:
> Իսկ բանկը սնանկացավ , քանի որ ոչ մեկ չհամաձայնեց այն գնել, իսկ պետությունը այդ դեպքում շատ բան անել չի կարող:


 :Smile:  Գիտեմ, որ շատ ավելի վատ օրեր է ապրել: 2 անգամ ներդրումային բանկերը փլուզվել են ու աննորմալ խուճապ առաջացրել: Բայց էդ տարիներին Ռուսաստանը երկաթյա վարագույրի հետևում էր: ԱՄՆ-ը փաստացի մենակ էր ախշարհում: Իսկ հիմա ԱՄՆ-ի փոխնախագահի թեքնածու(ինքը իմ կարծիքով լավ պոռնո աստղ կլինի), նախկին մոդել Սառա Փահլեվանը ասում ա , որ Ռուսաստանի հետ պատերազմ ենք անելու:  :LOL:  Այ դրա վրա եմ զարմանում:

----------


## !!Sinner!!

Բարև Ձեզ: Կներեք որ երկար ժամանակ չէի հետևում իմ բացած թեմային: Բայց կփորցեմ բացը լրացնեմ: 
Գնացինք…




> Juzeppe Balzammo-ի խոսքերից  
> Էսօր ԱՄՆ փոխնախագահության թեկնածու-ուհի Սառա Փեյլինը ABC-ին հարցազրույց էր տալիս: Ասեց որ, եթե պետք լինի Ռուսաստանի դեմ զինուժ էլ կկիրառի:  Հաղորդավարի տարակուսած "Ինչու" հարցին պատասխանեց որ, ՆԱՏՈ-ի անդամ Վրաստանին պաշտպանելու համար: Հետո հուշեցին որ, Վրաստանը ՆԱՏՈ-ի անդամ չի, մի տեսակ շփոթվեց, շրթունքները սեղմեց, քիթը աջ ու ձախ շարժեց, բայց … կնոպկեն արդեն սեղմել էր, հրթիռները թռնում էին դեպի Մոսկով: Հիմա եթե էս էշին ու Մաքեյնին են ընտրելու, հաշիվներդ վերցրեք


Հենց էտ նույն Սառա Փեյլինի մերկ նկարները սաղ ինտերնետը ողողելա: Էտ ազգը լրիվ հոգեկան հիվանդա դառել: Ամերիկացու հետ հեչ շփված կա՞ք: Ոնցվոր դրանց ուղեղը միակողմանի լինի զարգացած: Մի գծով աս են, ամեն ինչ դրա վերաբերյալ գիտեն, իսկ մնացած բոլոր ուղղություններով որ հարցեր տաս, 5 տարեկան էրեխուց քիչ բան գիտեն:




> Տրիբուն-ի խոսքերից  
> Ապեր, յանկիների համար դա նորմալ երևույթ է: Առաջին ընտրություններից առաջ էլ Բուշի հետ հարցազրույցի ժամանակ, Բուշը էլ սլովակիան խառնեց Սլովենիայի հետ, էլ չիմացավ թե Պակիստանի պրեզիդենտը ով, էլ չեմ ասում, որ Nuclear weapons-ին էլ New-killer weapons ասեց: Տղեն դրանից հետո երկու սռոկ նախագահ աշխատեց: Աշխարհի կեսն էլ գրավել, նստել են վրեն:


Դրա համար էլ երեկ դրանց ամենամեծ բանկերից մեկը սնանկ հայտարարվեց: Այ հենց էտ էշի, ու դրա նմանների պատճառով: Իմիջիայլոց մոռացար ասես, որ մի օրվա մեջ Ավստրալիայում ելույթ ունենալուց երկու անգամ Ավստրիա անվանեց էտ երկիրը:  :Smile: 

Տրիբուն-ի խոսքերից 
Մի խոսքով, էս ամերիկացիների ուղեղը թթվաջրով լվացածա, ու որ հանկարծ Մքեյնն ընտրվի ոչ մի զարմանալու բան էլ չի լինի։

Ես չեմ էլ զարմանա: Էն ժամանակ Ալբերտ Գորը չէր Բուժի մրցակիցը: Կարծեմ պրոֆեսորի կոչում ունի էտ մարդը, ու ասեմ, որ էնտեղ մեր ամեն մեկին չեն տալիս էտ կոչումը: Նենց որ շաաաաատ հավանական եմ համարում Մակքեյնի պրեզիդենտ դառնալը: Մանավանդ որ լրիվ Բուշի ոճն ունի, դրա նման հանրապետականա, ու դրա նման ռազմատենչ:

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> ԱՄՆ-ի կարեվորագույն առավելությունը Ռուսաստանի հանդեպ` այդ երկիրը մասնատվելու վտանգ բնավ չունի` տարբեր ռասաներից-էթնոսներից գոյացած ու մեկ լեզվամտածողությամբ հզոր ու կենսունակ մի գենոֆոնդ է առկա այնտեղ` հայրենասիրության մի ուղղակի նախանձելի օրինակով բոլորի համար /եթե լինեք ԱՄՆ-ում` հավատացեք ավելի առկա կպատկերացնեք դա/: Իսկ "հզոր" Ռուսաստանը` ներկայումս գոյություն ունի միայն լրագրող Լեոնտյեվի երբեմնի ահռելի կայսրության մասին տխուր դոկումենտալ հուշերում` որոնք հիմա պարբերաբար ցուցադրվում են ՕՌՏ-ով: Ռուսասատնի մասնատման վտանգը ընկալելի ապագայում` ուզենք թե չուզենք, շատ ու շատ մեծ է:


Համաձայն եմ, ԲԱՅՑ… 
ԱՄՆ-ը հզորա իրա տնտեսությամբ, բնակչությունը կյանքում վատ օր չի տեսել: Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիրա, էտ միասնությունը նույնը կմնա՞ եթե մեր 1993թ. նման վիճակում հայտնվեն: 
Կալիֆոռնիան, Տեխասը, Ալյասկան չեն ուզի իրանց հաշվին մնացած նահանգները կերակրեն: Այ հենց տենց էլ կսկսվի ամեն ինչ: Իսկ որ ԱՄՆ-ի տնտեսությունը մեղմ ասած իրան լավ չի դրսևորում էս վերջերս, բոլորին հայտնի փաստա  :Wink:

----------


## !!Sinner!!

Իմիջիայլոց Չինաստանին մոռացել ենք: Բայց շատ իզուր: Հիմա ԱՄՆ-ը իր համար մեկ հակառակորդ ա համարում ոչ թե Ռուսաստանին, այլ Չինաստանին: Տենց մեծ տնտեսության համար տարեկան 10 տոկոս աճի շատ լավ ցուցանիշա: 2032 թվականին Չինաստանի տնտեսությունը իր ծավալով կանցնի ԱՄՆ-ին:




> Տրիբուն-ի խոսքերից  
> Հիմա նստած համակարգչիդ առաջ լուրջ լուրջ գիտնական ներմուծելոց ես գրում: Մի հատ կասես Բիլ Գեյթսին որտեղի՞ց են ներմուծել


Դե ամեն կանոն իր բացառություններն ունենումա: Իսկ դու ինձ կբացատրես սաղ աշխարհով մեկ տարածված ամերիկյան համալսարանների ու նման կազմակերպությունների իմաստը: Ուրիշ ինչ իմաստ կարա ունենա, եթե ոչ ուղեղների ներհոսք ապահովելը:




> Elmo-ի խոսքերից  
> Բայց Բիլը ոչ համակարգիչ ա հնարել, ոչ էլ սուպեր ծրագրավորող ա : Ինքը ավելի շատ տաղանդավոր բիզնեսմեն ա , քան ծրագրավորող: 
> Լավ էս ասում, բայց սխալ ես ասում


Բիլ Գեյթսը 74 թվին գրելա Բեյսիկ լեզվի կոմպիլըատորը: Էն ժամանակավա տեխնիկայով, տվյալ ոլորտի զարգացվածության մակարդակով նման բան անելը իրոք հանճարեղ բանա: Ոնց որ Լինյուսը` էտ տաղանդավոր ուսանողը օպերացիոն համակարգ գրեց մենակով: 

Բայց մենք ահագին շեղվեցինք թեմայից: Կներեք լիրիկական շեղման համար  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԱՄՆ-ը հզորա իրա տնտեսությամբ, բնակչությունը կյանքում վատ օր չի տեսել: Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիրա, էտ միասնությունը նույնը կմնա՞ *եթե* մեր 1993թ. նման վիճակում հայտնվեն:


Լավ ես ասում, եթե: Այ հարցը հենց նրանում է, որ եթե Ամերիկյան տնտեսությունը հայտնվի այդ վիճակում, ապա դա կլինի աշխարհի վերջին երկիրը որը հայտնվում է այդ վիճակում, քանի որ մինչդ այդ մնացյալ աշխարհը արդեն հայտված կինի այդ վիճակում ու կործանված կլինի: Ասածս ինչ է, որ ԱՄՆ այդ վիճակում հայտնվելու հավանականությունը ձգտում է զրոյի: Ու եթե լինի այդ վիճակը, նշանակում է, որ աշխարհն արդեն մի քանի տարի է կործանվել է: 




> Կալիֆոռնիան, Տեխասը, Ալյասկան չեն ուզի իրանց հաշվին մնացած նահանգները կերակրեն: Այ հենց տենց էլ կսկսվի ամեն ինչ: Իսկ որ ԱՄՆ-ի տնտեսությունը մեղմ ասած իրան լավ չի դրսևորում էս վերջերս, բոլորին հայտնի փաստա


ԱՄՆ տնտեսությունը, ինչպես ցանկացած այլ լիբերալ տնտեսություն իրավունք ունի ժամանակ առ ժամանակ իրեն լավ չդրսևորել: Նման պահերը տնտեսության անհրաժեշտ են բուժվելու ու շուկայի թույլ մասնակիցներից ազազտվելու համար: Ի միջի այլոց, պետք անհանգստանալ այն դեպքում, երբ նման ճգնաժամեր ընդհանրապես տեղի չեն ունենում: Դա նշանակում է, որ տնտեսությունը լճանում է, ու կարող է կործանվել: ԽՍՀՄ-ում հիսուն տարի տնտեսական ճգնաժամ չէր եղել, գործազրկություն չկար, ինֆլյացիա չկար, ոչ մի բանկ չէր սնանկանում, քանի որ սնանկացման գաղափար, որպես այդպիսին չկար: Ի՞նչ եղավ վերջում:

Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց



> Դե ամեն կանոն իր բացառություններն ունենումա: Իսկ դու ինձ կբացատրես սաղ աշխարհով մեկ տարածված ամերիկյան համալսարանների ու նման կազմակերպությունների իմաստը: Ուրիշ ինչ իմաստ կարա ունենա, եթե ոչ ուղեղների ներհոսք ապահովելը:


Նախ: Իսկ ինչի՞ նույն բանը չի անում ասենք հենց նույն Ռուսաստանը: Ես չեմ հասկանում, դուք մտածում եք, որ իրենք տենց տուպոյ տուպոյ կարողանում են տենց արագ գիտնականնե՞ր ներմուծել: Ո՞նց են էտ տուպոյները հասկացել, որ գիտնականներն անհրաժեշտ են: Չե՞ք կարծում, որ նույն գիտնական  ներմուծելը, հենց խելոքության նշան է:  

Երկրորդ: ԱՄՆ գիտական հաստատությունների աշխարհով մեկ տարածվածությունը ոչ միայն գիտնականներ ներմուծելու համար է, այլ նաև ամերիկյան պրոպագանդայի ու ամերիկյան արժեքները ողջ աշխարհի վզին փաթաթելու համար է: Չեմ ասում, որ դա ինձ դուր է գալիս: Բայց չեմ կարող նաև ասել, որ յանկիները տուպոյ-տուպոյ կարողանում են մեր՝ խելոքներիս վզին փաթաթել իրենց արժեքները: Երևի խելոք են որ կարողանում են: 

Ու մի բան էլ էլի: Ո՞նց եք պատկերացնում հզոր բայց տուպոյ պետություն: Թե՞ մենակ Ջորջ Վաշինգտոնն էր խելոք, հիմքերը դրեց, ու հետո սենց տուպոյ-տուպոյ ԱՄՆ դարձավ աշխարհի հզորագույն տնտեսությունը: 

Բոլորը խոսում են տուպոյ ամերիկացիներից: Ասում են քարտեզի վրա բացի ԱՄՆ-ից ուրիշ բան չեն կարողանում գտնել: Մի երկու ամիս առաջ մի  հատ տեղ մի հատ փաբ ու նստած գարեջուր եմ խմում: Բառի ստոյկայի մոտ մի հատ աղջիկ ա նստած, մոտեցավ, ու զրից: Որտեղից ես ինչ ես: Ուրեմն սովորում էր հինգերորդ կուրսում տնտեսագիատական համալսարանի, ազգությամբ ռուս: Բա որտեղից ես: Բա Հայաստանից: Բա էտ որտե՞ղ ա, Հունաստանում: Ասում եմ չէ: Բա ես գիտեի Հունաստանն ու Հայաստանը Եգիպոտսում են, ընդեղ չե՞ն: Ասում եմ չէ: Լրիվ ուրիշ տեղ ա: Բա որտե՞ղ ա: Ասում եմ, լսե՞լ ես լատինական ամերիկայի մասին, օրինակ Նիկարագուա: Բա հա լասել եմ: Ասում եմ, այ ընդեղ ա: Հաաաաաաա, հիշեցի, մերսի: 
Էս էլ փառապանծ ռուսականը կրթական համակարգը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ա՛յ մարդ, դե հին ժամանակներում  լավ էր էլի. գնա որս արա, արա հանգիստ քնի, էլ ի՜նչ ԱՄՆ, ի՜նչ Ռուսաստան: Բերեք լսենք Ժան Ժակ Ռուսոյին . ՎԵՐԱԴԱՐՁ ԴԵՊԻ ԲՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ: :LOL:

----------


## Տատ

Մի հատ կարդացեք այս հոդվածը, որ այսքան տխուր չլիներ ամեն ինչ, ծիծաղից կմեռնեյի: ԱՄՆ-ն կամաց.կամաց գժվում է,



> "Маразм", - заявил заместитель председателя комитета Государственной думы РФ по международным делам Андрей Климов ("Единая Россия"), комментируя *принятие Сенатом США резолюции, согласно которой президент и госсекретарь США должны обратиться с призывом к властям России, чтобы те признали, что "оккупация Советским Союзом Латвии, Эстонии и Литвы по пакту Молотова-Риббентропа и в течение последующего 51 года была незаконной"*. Как передает корреспондент ИА REGNUM, Климов считает, что "Россия так же была оккупирована Советским Союзом, как и все остальные, и в руководстве этого государства были в немалом количестве как представители Прибалтики, так и представители Грузии".
> ....
> Климов отметил, что Советский Союз и Российская Федерация - это два разных государства. "Россия также находилась под гнетом того же режима, если считать это режимом, что и Балтия и Грузия. Командовал всем этим грузин Джугашвили. Пусть Грузия извиняется за Джугашвили, за Берию, за Орджоникидзе и прочих", - заявил Климов.
> 
> http://www.regnum.ru/news/1056316.html


Լավ է, որ Սովետը քանդվեց, գոնե ռուսները սկսել են պատասխանել իրենց բնորոշ բաց ու հումորային ոճով:

----------


## Elmo

> Ա՛յ մարդ, դե հին ժամանակներում  լավ էր էլի. գնա որս արա, արա հանգիստ քնի, էլ ի՜նչ ԱՄՆ, ի՜նչ Ռուսաստան: Բերեք լսենք Ժան Ժակ Ռուսոյին . ՎԵՐԱԴԱՐՁ ԴԵՊԻ ԲՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:


Հա լավ օրեր էին: Հիշւմ ե՞ս մեր քարանձավում որ Ամանոր եին նշում: Էհհ

Ավելացվել է մի քիչ ծիծաղելուց հետո
Չէէ աչքիս ԱՄՆ խառնում ա լրիվ ալիքները: Ելցինի մատ թափ տալն ա պակասել: Մոռացել են ով են եղել իրանք, ու ընդհանրապես չեն գիտակցում ով են իրանք հիմա: Նույնիսկ սատկած ժամանակ Ռուսաստանի պրեզիդենտ Ելցինը սպառնում էր ԱՄՆ-ին, ու գոռում էր Քլինտոնի, վրա դրանք էլ վախից ձեն չէին հանում: Հիշում ե՞ք "Не дадут, силой отнимем."  :LOL:

----------


## !!Sinner!!

> *Elmo*-ի խոսքերից
> Հա Բերկուտ դեռ սերիական արտադրությունում չկա: Բերածս զինատեսակներից մենակ Բերկուտն ա տենց, են էլ շատ նոր ա, բայց ԱՄՆ-ի նույնատիպ անալոգը դեռ գծագրերի վրա ել չեն ցույց տվել: Իսկ մնացածը, ինչ նշել եմ մարտական հերթապահություն են իրականացնում, մի մասն էլ պատվերով արտադրվում ու վաճառվում ա:


Մոռացել եք Մի-28, Կ-50 Սև շնաձուկ ուղղաթիռների, ու ամենակարևորը`Կալաշնիկովի ավտոմատի մասին  :Smile:  Կարծեմ ամենաշատ մարդ սպանած զենքնա:




> *Վիշապ*-ի խոսքերից
> Որտեղի՞ց այսպիսի թյուր կարծիք։ Ռուսները ե՞րբ են ավելի կատարյալ տեխնոլոգիաներ ունեցել։ Որպես քչից շատից բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների հետ առնչություն ունեցող մարդ, տեղեկացնեմ. Միկրոէլէկտրոնիկայի բնագավառում նախագծման առաջին հզոր լեզուն՝ VHDL – ը (VHSIC hardware description language) մշակվել է ԱՄՆ պաշտպանության դեպարտամենտի կողմից, մինչև օրս կիրառվում է։ Դրանից հետո անգլիացիները VHDL –ի հիման վրա զարգացրել են ավելի պարզ ու նպատակահարմար Verilog լեզուն և ողջ աշխարհում չիպ կոչվածը նախագծվում է այս երկու լեզուներով։ մինչև 10 տարի առաջ ռուսների միակ ձեռքբերումը եղել է չիպը շերտ առ շերտ կտրելու ու նկարելու տեխնոլոգիան, որի շնորհիվ կարողացել են ամերիկյան չիպերը կրկնօրինակել , հիմա էլ չեն կարող, քանի որ ներկայիս գերխիտ տեխնոլոգիաներով արտադրված չիպերը կտրելն ու նկարելը արդեն անհասանելի է իրենց։ Եթե դու ժամանակակից ռուսական արդադրության միկրոսխեմաների մասին որևէ բան գիտես, կիսվիր իմանանք։ Նրանք հիմնականում գնում են Չինաստանից ու Հնդկաստանից, շատ շատ կարող են չիպի ծրագիրը (прошивка) մոգոնել: Նրանք նոր նոր փորձում են համագործակցել AMD-–ի հետ սակայն որևէ լուրջ ձեռքբերման դեռ չեն հասել ու հազիվ էլ հասնեն այս տեմպերով։
> Ինչ վերաբերում է տեխնիկային, ապա զրահի հաստություն կամ պայթուցիկի հզորություն ստեղծելու հետ իհարկե խնդրիր չունեն, մատերիալը բավականացնում է


Իմիջիայլոց, մի բան ասեմ: Հենց քո ասած էտ չիպերի մեծ մասը նախագծվում են Հայաստանում գործող մի շարք ընկերությունների (Sinopsys, Lycos, Leda...) արտադրանք հանդիսացող ծրագրերի միջոցով: Նենց որ ըտեղ էլ ա հայերի մատը խառը  :Wink: 




> *Տատ*-ի խոսքերից
> Ռուսներն աշխարհի ամենաառաջատարն էին արվէստի ու ճարտարապետությամ մեջ, ամբողջ ավանգարդն այնտեղ էր: Նույնիսկ Հեղաջըխության սկզբնական տարիներին, կանաց էմանսիպացիայում ենդհանրապես ք.ք էր կերել Արևմուտքը:
> Սիստեմը ետ գցեց : բայց հետո էլ՝ համեմատեք րուսական մուլտերը կամ ֆիլմերը ամերիկյաններին: Շատ փողով ՝ միջակ գործեր (իհարկե փայլուններն էլ կան, էն ցուցակը իրոք լավն է ), առանց փողի ու արգելքներով՝ բարձր արվեստ:


Կարծում եմ բոլորն էլ տեսել են Ժիրինովսկու Իրաքյան ճաշկերույթի ձայնագրությունը, որտեղ նա խմած ուշունց ա տալիս Բուշին, զգուշացնումա, որ Իրաք չմտնեն, ասումա որ վաղ թե ուշ մեկա փախնելու են Իրաքից: <Ավելի լավա ներքին հարցերտ լուծի Բուշ, քո ժողովուրդը մեռնումա, փախնումա քո երկրից: Ոչ երաժշտություին ունես, ոչ գրողներ: Ամբողջ աշխարհը լսումա Չայկովսկի, կարդումա Դաստաեվսկի: Քո նախորդը` Կլինտոնը... Պրեզիդենտական կաբինետում Լիվինսկիի հետ սեքսով էր զբաղվում... Լրիվ պիտի հաբրգած լինել, որ ինչ-որ լիրբ երկրի նախագահի կաբինետում... Էտա՞ Ամերիկան>

----------


## Տատ

Սիններ, բայց ես արվեստից էի խոսում :Sad:

----------


## Mitre

> Ա՛յ մարդ, դե հին ժամանակներում  լավ էր էլի. գնա որս արա, արա հանգիստ քնի, էլ ի՜նչ ԱՄՆ, ի՜նչ Ռուսաստան: Բերեք լսենք Ժան Ժակ Ռուսոյին . ՎԵՐԱԴԱՐՁ ԴԵՊԻ ԲՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:


Կվերադառնանք ու թեմա կբացենք *Մամոնտ  VS Դինոզավր*

----------


## !!Sinner!!

> Հա լավ օրեր էին: Հիշւմ ե՞ս մեր քարանձավում որ Ամանոր եին նշում: Էհհ
> 
> Ավելացվել է մի քիչ ծիծաղելուց հետո
> Չէէ աչքիս ԱՄՆ խառնում ա լրիվ ալիքները: Ելցինի մատ թափ տալն ա պակասել: Մոռացել են ով են եղել իրանք, ու ընդհանրապես չեն գիտակցում ով են իրանք հիմա: Նույնիսկ սատկած ժամանակ Ռուսաստանի պրեզիդենտ Ելցինը սպառնում էր ԱՄՆ-ին, ու գոռում էր Քլինտոնի, վրա դրանք էլ վախից ձեն չէին հանում: Հիշում ե՞ք "Не дадут, силой отнимем."


Դե լավ հա: Ելցինն էլ մի բարի պտուղ չէր: 
Կարծեմ Ֆիլնանդիայում էր եղել չէ՞ էն դեպքը, որ հարբած ինքնաթիռից իյել էր ու հենց թռիչքուղու վրա բնական կարիքները հոգացել:  :Blush:

----------


## !!Sinner!!

թեմայի վերաբերյալ նկարներ

----------


## !!Sinner!!

http://freenet.am/~regetdx7/military...r/military.htm

----------


## !!Sinner!!

> Լավ ես ասում, եթե: Այ հարցը հենց նրանում է, որ եթե Ամերիկյան տնտեսությունը հայտնվի այդ վիճակում, ապա դա կլինի աշխարհի վերջին երկիրը որը հայտնվում է այդ վիճակում, քանի որ մինչդ այդ մնացյալ աշխարհը արդեն հայտված կինի այդ վիճակում ու կործանված կլինի: Ասածս ինչ է, որ ԱՄՆ այդ վիճակում հայտնվելու հավանականությունը ձգտում է զրոյի:


Կայսրությունները քանդվում են, ու այդ կանոնը բացառություններ չունի:

----------


## Artgeo

145 $ - Существующий мировой порядок нужно пересмотреть
130 $ - Москва должна стать новым мировым економическим центром
120 $ - Мы не боимся холодной воины
110 $ - Чучхе бессмертен
100 $ - Почему весь мир против нас? © Вовочка
90 $ - По моему в Грузии мы немного переборщили © Лавров

Прогнозы

80 $ - Мы готовы впустить международних наблюдателей в зоны конфликтов
70 $ - Аристофан, я пошутил, Аристофан
60 $ - А у нас ядерная кнопка...
50 $ - Мы готовы к переговорам - нах%й Чучхе
40 $ - Мы поддерживаем вступление Грузии в НАТО
30 $ - Мы требуем вступления Грузии в НАТО
20 $ - Вова бежал, Москва свободна

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ժողովուրդ, էլի եմ ասում, որտեղ կարդում եք, խեղճ ռուսները իրենք են ասում որ հետ են ընկել, էլ դժվար էլ հասնեն, կործանվում են, մենք մեզ ճղելով ուզում ենք ապացուցել հակառակը: 

Մի հատ կարդացեք էլի էս հոդվածը: Ամերիկյան պրոպագանդա չի, ռուսական պրեստիժնի սայթից ա: 

Российскую армию запрограммировали на вечное отставание

Մի երկու մեջբերում էլ մի հատ ուրիշ հոդվածից, Էլմոյի սիրած ռուսական ատոմային բոմբերը, դրանց քանակն ու հզորությունը թեմաներով: 

http://anticomprador.ru/publ/8-1-0-187




> .. за 2000–2007 годы СЯС утратили 405 носителей и 2498 зарядов. За минувшую «восьмилетку» произведено всего 27 ракет (более чем в три раза меньше, чем за «лихие» 1990-е годы) и один Ту-160 (в семь раз меньше, чем в 1990-е годы). Списано 440 МБР и БРПЛ с 2483 БЧ, два Ту-95МС, потерян в катастрофе один Ту-160. 
> 
> ......
> сегодня, когда США обладают спутниками оптической, инфракрасной и радиолокационной разведки (КН-11, «Лакросс» и др.), передающими информацию в реальном масштабе времени, устойчивость «Тополей» стала, по сути, нулевой. Изначальное место базирования «Тополей» известно США с точностью до сантиметра. Движение «Тополя» будет полностью контролироваться противником с момента выхода машины из ангара. Предполагать, что стотонная 22-метровая махина, коей является «Тополь», обладающая высокой заметностью в оптическом, радиолокационном и инфракрасном диапазонах, может «стремительно» раствориться в российских просторах, достаточно наивно. Взрыв ядерного заряда на определенной высоте может вывести из строя сразу всю дивизию «Тополей», вышедших из ангаров. 
> .....
> 
> При сохранении существующих тенденций (крайне низкий темп строительства новых ракет при ускоряющемся выводе старых) *в течение ближайших 10 лет РВСН могут сократиться до 100–200 однозарядных МБР. Переломить эти тенденции в рамках нынешней военной политики невозможно.* 
> 
> *При всей драматичности ситуации в РВСН, положение с морской составляющей СЯС еще хуже.* *БРПЛ Р-30 «Булава», под которую предполагалось строить новые субмарины проекта 955, ныне «не летает»*. А подлодки «под нее» – «Юрий Долгорукий» (была заложена в 1996 году), «Александр Невский» (2004) и «Владимир Мономах» (2006) строятся. Идущий между военными экспертами спор о том, удастся ли «довести» «Булаву», принял в значительной степени схоластический характер. *Продолжать его бессмысленно, дело в том, что до сих пор все испытания этой БРПЛ заканчивались неудачно.* 
> ...


Հայեր, զարմանում եմ, ռուսները լաց են լինում, որ կործանվում են, դուք իրենց տեղը նստած գլուխ եք գովում:

----------


## Elmo

Ինձ ամենաշատը էս մասը դուր եկավ




> сегодня, когда США обладают спутниками оптической, инфракрасной и радиолокационной разведки (КН-11, «Лакросс» и др.), передающими информацию в реальном масштабе времени, устойчивость «Тополей» стала, по сути, нулевой. Изначальное место базирования «Тополей» известно США с точностью до сантиметра. Движение «Тополя» будет полностью контролироваться противником с момента выхода машины из ангара. Предполагать, что стотонная 22-метровая махина, коей является «Тополь», обладающая высокой заметностью в оптическом, радиолокационном и инфракрасном диапазонах, может «стремительно» раствориться в российских просторах, достаточно наивно. Взрыв ядерного заряда на определенной высоте может вывести из строя сразу всю дивизию «Тополей», вышедших из ангаров.


Էդ հոդվածի հեղինակը աչքիս Նիկոյի կինոներն ա նայել: Նախ ասեմ, որ Топль-ները անգարից կարում են կրակեն, բայց էդ անում են մենակ են դեպքում, երբ անգարից դուրս գալը արդեն ժամանակի կորուստ ա: Топль-ը շարժական կոմպլեկս ա: Երկրորդը, ոնց կարելի ա գերձայնային արագությամբ թռչող հրթիռին օպտիկայով հետևեն ու էլեկտրոնիկան «խլացնեն» մի հատ էլ ստիպեն, որ օդում պայթի: Топль-ի մարտագլխիկը դետոնացիայի չի ենթարկվի, մինչև չբաժանվի, այսինքն մարդիկ հաշվի են առել իրանց երկրի վրա պայթելու կամ պայթեցնելու հավանականությունը: Топль-ը պայթում ա մենակ են բանից հետո, երբ հասել ա տեղ ու իրա բորդ պրոսեսորիցից հրաման ա ստացել «մարտագլխիկի բաժանում կեղծ ու իրական մասերի»: Իսկ եթե բորդ պրոսեսորը ճանապարհին փչանա, կամ նրան փչացնեն, ինքը անկապ ընկնում ա գետնին: Ուրանի դետոնացիան էդքան էլ հեշտ գործ չի, մանավանդ հեռվից: Նույնիսկ եթե ԱՄՆ-ը ինչ որ տիեզերական զենքով կրակի եդ անտեր անգարի վրա, մարտագլխիկում շղթայական ռեակցիա չի սկսվի, պարզապես ուրանը մեջից կարող ա թաձվի:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ասեմ, որ էդքանից հետո մնացած հոդվածը նայելու, կամ աղբյուրը բանի տեղ դնելու ցանկությունս կորավ:

----------


## Koms

> www.regnum.ru 
> Ющенко обвиняет Россию в поощрении сепаратизма в Крыму, но считает грузинский сценарий маловероятным.
> Президент Украины Виктор Ющенко обвиняет Россию в попытке дестабилизации ситуации на Украине. С таким заявлением украинский лидер выступил в интервью Associated Press. По мнению Ющенко, с целью дестабилизации Россия поощряет сепаратизм в Крыму. Он заявил, что российская сторона заинтересована в "постоянной нестабильности" в регионах Украины. "Без сомнения, такой сценарий существует", - заявил он. - "Для некоторых наших партнеров, нестабильность на Украине как хлеб с маслом". При этом украинский лидер отметил, что "Украина слишком велика и сильна, чтобы поддаваться на угрозы, исходящие от России, или чтобы повторилась война, как в Грузии", передает AP. "Повторят ли они грузинский сценарий? Конечно, нет", - уверен Ющенко. "Украина - не Грузия. Я думаю, что сегодня иметь дело с такой страной как Украина в такой необдуманной манере... не очень хорошая идея для кого бы то ни было", - считает президент Украины. Он пообещал, что со временем Украина вступит в НАТО, и призвал преодолеть неприятие этой идеи внутри страны.


Փաստորեն Ռուսաստան-Ուկրաինա պատերազմի վտանգը շատ ու շատ ռեալ է: Դուք պատկերացնոեւմ եք դա ինչի կհանգեցնի? Արեւելյան Եվրոպան ու Կովկասը ներգրավված կլինեն այդ պատերազմում` դա հաստատ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ ամենաշատը էս մասը դուր եկավ
> 
> 
> 
> Էդ հոդվածի հեղինակը աչքիս Նիկոյի կինոներն ա նայել: Նախ ասեմ, որ Топль-ները անգարից կարում են կրակեն, բայց էդ անում են մենակ են դեպքում, երբ անգարից դուրս գալը արդեն ժամանակի կորուստ ա: *Топль-ը շարժական կոմպլեկս ա*: Երկրորդը, ոնց կարելի ա գերձայնային արագությամբ թռչող հրթիռին օպտիկայով հետևեն ու էլեկտրոնիկան «խլացնեն» մի հատ էլ ստիպեն, որ օդում պայթի: Топль-ի մարտագլխիկը դետոնացիայի չի ենթարկվի, մինչև չբաժանվի, այսինքն մարդիկ հաշվի են առել իրանց երկրի վրա պայթելու կամ պայթեցնելու հավանականությունը: Топль-ը պայթում ա մենակ են բանից հետո, երբ հասել ա տեղ ու իրա բորդ պրոսեսորիցից հրաման ա ստացել «մարտագլխիկի բաժանում կեղծ ու իրական մասերի»: Իսկ եթե բորդ պրոսեսորը ճանապարհին փչանա, կամ նրան փչացնեն, ինքը անկապ ընկնում ա գետնին: Ուրանի դետոնացիան էդքան էլ հեշտ գործ չի, մանավանդ հեռվից: Նույնիսկ եթե ԱՄՆ-ը ինչ որ տիեզերական զենքով կրակի եդ անտեր անգարի վրա, մարտագլխիկում շղթայական ռեակցիա չի սկսվի, պարզապես ուրանը մեջից կարող ա թաձվի:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Ասեմ, որ էդքանից հետո մնացած հոդվածը նայելու, կամ աղբյուրը բանի տեղ դնելու ցանկությունս կորավ:



Ընկեր, հոդվածը երևի մասնագետներ են գրել: Ռուս: բայց եթե դու կարծում ես, որ հայտնի ռադիո-ֆիզիկ ես, համ էլ ռադիոլոկացիոն համակարգերի մասնագետ, Տոպոլն էլ երևի դու ես նախագծել, էտ դեպքում, բան չունեմ ասելու, մի կարդա, ու անցեք նոր եզրակացությունների:

----------


## Elmo

*Տրիբուն* Ջան մի քիչ էլ ուշադիր փորձեցի հասկանալ ինչ ա ուզում ասի հոդվածի հեղինակը, ու պարզեցի իմ համար, որ նա ի նկատի ունի շարժական Топль М -երի գետնի վրա ոչնչացումը: Բայց էդ դեպքում կարելի էր ասել, միանգամից միջուկային հարված՝ որտեղ ամեն ինչ կոչնչանա, ոչ միայն Топль М երը: Ուրեմն ինքը ռուս ա ու չգիտի, որ Топль М -երի հորային տարբերակներ էլ կան, ու ընդհանրապես կա ՍՍ-18 հրթիռ, որի հորը նույնիսկ միջուկային հարվածից հետո չի տուժում, ու եթե իրանց բաց թոեցին ԱՄՆ-ի վրա էլ ոչինչ չի կարող կանգնացնել: ՆԱՏՈ-ն էդ հրթիռների անունը սատանայա դրել: 10 հատ 750 կիլոտոնանոց լիցք + 30 հատ կեղծ գլխիկ: Հրթիռը գնում ա մթնոլորտի վերին շերտով ու իջնլու ժամանակ իվիճակի ա անցնել նույնիսկ իրա ճանապարհին առաջացած ջերմամիջուկային պայթյունի ալիքի միջով: հարյուրավոր ՍՍ-18 մարտական հետթապահություն են անցկացնում:
Պապաս էլ ա դրանց վրա ծառայել, ու ահագին բան պատմում ա էդ աննորմալ զենքի մասին: Նունիյսկ ինքը չգիտի, թե կոնկրետ մոլորակի վրա որ կետում ա 2 տարի ծառայել: Այ տենց գախտնի են էդ հորերը: Իսկ արբանյակից նայելուց որինչ չի երևում, սովորական լանդշաֆտ: Հորի 70 տոննայանոց փականը բացվում ա 3 վայրկյանում, վրայի ծառերով բանով:

----------


## Սամվել

Ժողովուրդ ուր եք հեռու գնում  :Think: 

Ու՞ր էին ձեր ԱՄՆի հզոր հակաամենինչական համակարգերը երբ 5 հատ սամայլոտ մխրճվեցին ստրատեգիական ու տնտեսական շենքերի մեջ.. 

Նույն հաջողությամբ էլ մի հատ կարան մարդատարի մեջ մի 700 կիլոտոննայանոց բոմբ դնեն Ամերիկան վերացնեն...  :Think:  Ուղակի հիմա ոչմեկին դա պետք չի...

Հոլիվուդի կինոներին էտքան մի հավատացեք ընդեղ Տերմինատորներ Կոմանդոսներ ու Ռեմբոներ չկան.. ոչ էլ Ստիվն Սիգալ ա  :LOL:   :Think:  Հա Վան դամ էլ Չկա  :Think:  Ունիսոլներ էլ չկան.. 

Մի խոսքով Ինչքան էլ իրան ճղի մեկա սովորական Ուեզվիմի երկիրա.. ոնց որ մնացած բոլոր երկրները.. էսօր տենց երկիր չկա որ ասի  գիտեք ես եմ որ կամ... էնքան որ 5 տարեկան երեխեքի նման իրար քֆռտում են թե իմ պապան ավելի ուժեղա.. բայց դե տենց բան չկա էլի.. 

հենց մի պետւթյուն զգա որ կարա հաղթի ամբողջ աշխարհին անիմջապես 3րդ համաշխարհային կսկի սաղին կվարի վրները կառտոշկա կցանի.. մենակ չասեք աշխարհը ավելի քաղաքակիրթա դառել.. տենց բաներ չկա..սաղ մասկեք են.. որ պահում են ատամները.. 

ԱՄՆի հիմնական ուժը Եվրոպայի երկրների վրա մեծ ազդեցությունն է...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էլմո ջան, հասկացա: Հողի տակ ա, չի երևում: Վերջ: Ընդունում եմ: Կրեցին:

----------


## Koms

> մենակ չասեք աշխարհը ավելի քաղաքակիրթա դառել.. տենց բաներ չկա..


Ու մեկ էլ չասենք, հա, որ մի ազգ մի ուրիշ ազգից լավն ա, կամ վատն ա; սաղ էլ նույնն են, վրացի թե ռուս, հայ թե ադրբեջանցի...

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> *Մի հատ հարց տամ էլի: Որ Բռուսլինը ու Ռեմբոն կռվեն, ո՞վ կհաղքի:*


Շատ էլ տեղին հարց է, միանում եմ հարցին։  :Hands Up: 
Առհասարակ թեման փոքր–ինչ մանկական է թվում… ինձ թվում է եթե ԱՄՆ–ը ու Ռուսաստանը սկսեն պատերազմել, ապա կհաղթի նա՝ ով առաջինը կսխմի կնոպկեն։ Հաղթանակը կտևի ճիշտ այնքան, ինչքան ամերակացու ու ռուսի կնոպկաների սեղմելու ժամանակների տարբերությունն է։ Կարծում եմ, որ ռուսները այուամենայնիվ մի քիչ ավելի ինտելեկտուալ են հենց այն առումով որ ռազմական մրցակցության մեջ հետ են ընկնում, քանզի հավանաբար մտածում են, որ ներկայիս զենքի պաշարն էլ հերիք է մոլորակը վարի տալու համար, էլ ի՞նչ վիզ դնես :Tongue: ։ Իհարկե ռազմական տեխնոլոգիաները անմիջականորեն հարաբերվում են նաև գիտական ոլորտի հետ ու առհասարակ տեխնոլոգիաների զարգացման ամենաուժեղ խթաններից է ռազմական մրցավազքը։ Բայց դե հիմա ռուսները հարուստ ռեսուրսներ ունեն, որոնք կծախեն ու DVD փլեյեր կառնեն, զահլա կա մեկ էլ մտածելու նեյտրոնների կամ բոզոնների մասին…

----------


## Սամվել

> Ու մեկ էլ չասենք, հա, որ մի ազգ մի ուրիշ ազգից լավն ա, կամ վատն ա; սաղ էլ նույնն են, վրացի թե ռուս, հայ թե ադրբեջանցի...


Ես տենց բան չեմ ասում.. Ցանկացած մարդ ու ազգ էլ գիշատիչա.. եթե իմանա որ անպատիժ սաղ աշխարհին կսպանի ու հանգիստ կապրի աշխարհի տերը դառնալու առանց մի պահ մտածելու կանի ... 

Ուղակի հիմա որ մեկը խեղճ ազգա ստիպված սկսումա բարի թվալ  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու հատկապես բոզոնների (միջուկային մարտագլխիկների) մասին մտածելու կարիք չկա: Դրանից ինչքան ուզում ես ունեն, Տոպոլների վրա նստած:

----------


## Koms

> Ցանկացած մարդ ու ազգ էլ գիշատիչա.. եթե իմանա որ անպատիժ սաղ աշխարհին կսպանի ու հանգիստ կապրի աշխարհի տերը դառնալու առանց մի պահ մտածելու կանի ...


Հա, դա այդպես էլ կա,.. Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, այսօր առկա է նաև երկրների նորմալ ԼԻԴԵՐՆԵՐԻ  ճգնաժամ:

----------


## Elmo

> Ու հատկապես բոզոնների (միջուկային մարտագլխիկների) մասին մտածելու կարիք չկա: Դրանից ինչքան ուզում ես ունեն, Տոպոլների վրա նստած:


Էդ հրթիռները կարան չկրակեն: Բազմիցս նշել եմ տենց պայթյունից հետո մեր ծերունի Երկիրը չի դիմանա: Իսկ էդ հոդվածի ձյաձյան կարող ա խելոք մարդ էր, բայց հաստատ հաշվի չի առել, որ ռուսաստանի  սաղ միջուկային պոտենցյալը Ռւսաստանի տարածքում պայթացնել, նշանակում ա մոտավոր սենց մի բան. պատկերացրա 2 մարդ մի փոքր սենյակում նստած են: Ամեն մեկը մի հատ ռումբ ունի,  ու մյուսին ասում ա «հենց ջղայնացնես ռումբը վրեդ կքցեմ կպայթես»: Բայց երկուսն էլ գիտեն, որ եդ ռումբը սենյակն էլ հետն ա պայթացնելու, ռումբի տիրոջն էլ:  Հիմա ես ոնց լուրջ մարդու տեղ դնեմ էդ անտեր հոդվածագրին:
Հա բոզոնների մասին: Ռուսները ատոմային ֆիզիկա գիտեն: ԱՄՆ-ն առաջինն ա ունեցել ատոմային ռումբ, որ թե, են պատճառով, որ ավելի խելոք գիտնականներ ուներ, այլ առաջինը հասավ գերմանացիների հաշվարկներին ու գողացավ: Հալա Ֆոն Բրաունին էլ տարավ, որ հրթիռ սարքի իրանց համար:

Իսկ էսքանից հետո մի բան եմ ուզում հիշեցնել, որի մասին բոլորս մոռանում ենք: Էսօրվա հզորությամբ ԱՄՆ և Ռւսաստանը պարտական են Գերմանիային: Նասիցտական Գերմանիային, որի բոլոր նախագծերը գողացան ու դառան ռեակտիվ ինքնաթիռի, հրթիռների, մասսայական ոչնչացման զենքերի տեր: Տանկերն էլ առաջին համաշխարայինի ժամանակ էլի նույն Գերմանացիներն են հնարել:

----------


## Տատ

> Նասիցտական Գերմանիային, որի բոլոր նախագծերը գողացան ու դառան ռեակտիվ ինքնաթիռի, հրթիռների, մասսայական ոչնչացման զենքերի տեր: Տանկերն էլ առաջին համաշխարայինի ժամանակ էլի նույն Գերմանացիներն են հնարել:


Ապրես դու: Մեկ էլ՝ առաջին ավտոճանապարհները, տանկ դիմանալու ու դրանց հանգիստ երթը ապահավող, մեկ էլ՝ առաջին մասսայական ժողավրդական ավտոմեքենան՝ ֆոլկսվագենը: 
Միայն ինչու՞ գողացան, պարզապես աղուհացով ընդունեցին փախած գիտնականներին, մեԾ մասի ազգությունը գիտենք:

----------


## !!Sinner!!

> сегодня, когда США обладают спутниками оптической, инфракрасной и радиолокационной разведки (КН-11, «Лакросс» и др.), передающими информацию в реальном масштабе времени, устойчивость «Тополей» стала, по сути, нулевой. Изначальное место базирования «Тополей» известно США с точностью до сантиметра. Движение «Тополя» будет полностью контролироваться противником с момента выхода машины из ангара. Предполагать, что стотонная 22-метровая махина, коей является «Тополь», обладающая высокой заметностью в оптическом, радиолокационном и инфракрасном диапазонах, может «стремительно» раствориться в российских просторах, достаточно наивно. Взрыв ядерного заряда на определенной высоте может вывести из строя сразу всю дивизию «Тополей», вышедших из ангаров. 
> .....


Մի հաղորդում էին ցույց տալիս… Տոպոլ-ի մասին էր: 
Դրանց հարմարացրել էին գնացքի վագոնի մեջ, արտաքինից ամենասովորական սառնարանային վագոն էր, ոչ մի ձև հնարավոր չէր տարբերել: Ու տենց վագոններ մարտական հերթապահության էին դուրս գալիս Ռուսաստանի երկաթուղային գծերով: Գրեթե ոչ մի տեղ չեն կանգնում: Ոչ մի կերպ հնարավոր չի դրանց հետևել:
Թեմայի վերաբերյալ… http://freenet.am/~sinner/Topol-M.txt




> При всей драматичности ситуации в РВСН, положение с морской составляющей СЯС еще хуже. БРПЛ Р-30 «Булава», под которую предполагалось строить новые субмарины проекта 955, ныне «не летает». А подлодки «под нее» – «Юрий Долгорукий» (была заложена в 1996 году), «Александр Невский» (2004) и «Владимир Мономах» (2006) строятся. Идущий между военными экспертами спор о том, удастся ли «довести» «Булаву», принял в значительной степени схоластический характер. Продолжать его бессмысленно, дело в том, что до сих пор все испытания этой БРПЛ заканчивались неудачно.


Մի քիչ հին տվյալներ են  :Smile: 
Էս տարի, կարծեմ մարտ ամսվա մեջ, Բուլավայի փորձարկումները հաջող ավարտվեցին: Արդեն Բուլավա տիպի հրթիռները սկսել են բանակի ստորաբաժանումներում ընդունել:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Էսօրվա հզորությամբ ԱՄՆ և Ռւսաստանը պարտական են Գերմանիային: Նասիցտական Գերմանիային, որի բոլոր նախագծերը գողացան ու դառան ռեակտիվ ինքնաթիռի, հրթիռների, մասսայական ոչնչացման զենքերի տեր: Տանկերն էլ առաջին համաշխարայինի ժամանակ էլի նույն Գերմանացիներն են հնարել:


Չէ ընգեր: Առաջին տանկը Բրիտանիանա ստեղծել 1916 թվականին: :Cool:

----------


## Artgeo

Էլմոն ո՞ւր ա, էս երևի «դուրը կգա», Կոնդոլին © շատ ա սիրում

*Новая волна критики в адрес России звучит из США*

Дата : 	18.09.2008 22:02

Госсекретарь Кондолиза Райс заявила, что действия Москвы «становятся все более авторитарными внутри страны и агрессивными за рубежом». Незадолго до этого российский МИД заявил, что Вашингтон начал более реально оценивать события в Южной Осетии и Абхазии.
Критика Москвы со стороны госсекретаря США была довольно жесткой. В действиях России по словам Райс проявляется «агрессивный импульс». Нападение на Грузию, отметила госсекретарь США, показало курс, который принят в Кремле. Она заверила, что действия России в Грузии не достигли цели. А именно – смещения президента и правительства. Рассказала, что больше всего беспокоит Вашингтон в действиях России. Цитата по РИА Новостям: «запугивание Россией своих соседей, использование нефти и газа как политического оружия, одностороннее приостановление ДОВСЕ, а также преследование российских журналистов, предпринимателей, диссидентов. Все это по мнению Райс, ведет еще одна цитата «к самоизоляции и международной незначительности России». И заключила, что в отличие от Грузии международное положение России сейчас хуже, чем когда-либо с 1991 года. Отметим, что незадолго до выступления Райс на Смоленской площади были довольны тем, что администрация Буша изменила позицию в отношении Москвы. И, по словам официального представителя МИДа Андрея Нестеренко в оценке событий на Кавказе цитата по ИТАР-ТАССу «теперь проявляются признаки реализма и сбалансированного подхода».

http://echo.msk.ru/news/541464-echo.html

----------


## Norton

Արթ. բա էս կարդացե՞լ ես:



> *Արդյո՞ք Ռուսաստանը լուրջ տնտեսական խնդիրներ ունի
> *
> 15:11 • 18.09.08
> .
> Վերջին մի քանի շաբաթների ընթացքում ռուսական ֆոնդային բորսայում ինդեքսների կտրուկ անկումը պետությանը կանգնեցրել է տնտեսական լուրջ խնդիրների առաջ։ Ընդ որում, տնտեսական խնդիրները տարբեր ուղղվածություններ ունեն՝ ազգային արժույթի թուլացում աշխարհի հիմնական արժույթների նկատմամբ, ճգնաժամային իրավիճակ ֆոնդային բորսայում, ոսկեարժութային պահուստների ծավալի կտրուկ անկում ($13.3 մլրդ), ավանդավարկային քաղաքականության պասիվացում, տնտեսաքաղաքական խնդիրներ, որոնք սրվել են վերջին պատերազմական իրադարձությունների հետևանքով։ Ռուսաստանյան կարգավորոխները հույս ունեն կայունացնել ստեղծված իրավիճակը` ֆոնդային շուկայում առևտրականներին հավելյալ վարկեր տրամադրելու, արտահերթ աճուրդներ կազմակերպելու, ինչպես նաև նույնիսկ հարկային և մաքսային քաղաքականության մեղմացման գնով։ Այնուամենայնիվ, դժվար է հավատալ, որ նման իրավիճակից ՌԴ-ն կկարողանա ջրից չոր դուրս գալ, որովհետև կարգավորողները բախվել են տարբեր բնույթի խնդիրների հետ։ Բացի դրանից, պետք չէ մոռանալ համաշխարհային խոշոր ռեցեսիայի մասին, որը դեռևս չի շրջանցել խոշոր տնտեսական տարածաշրջանները։
> 
> *Tert.am*

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ի միջի այլոց, Ռուսաստանը պատրաստվում է WTO (World Trade Organization) մտնել:

----------


## Norton

> Ի միջի այլոց, Ռուսաստանը պատրաստվում է WTO (World Trade Organization) մտնել:


Ռուսաստանը շուտվանից ա պատրաստվում, բայց դա էդքան էլ հեշտ չի…

----------


## ArmBoy

> ...Между тем, грузинские информационные источники сообщили сегодня о решении США разместить на территории Грузии 5000 американских военнослужащих. По этим данным, Грузия в самое ближайшее время может заключить военно-политический союз с США, наподобие того, что заключила Россия с Абхазией и Южной Осетией. По этому соглашению как передают грузинские источники, на территории Грузии на постоянной основе будут базироваться американские войска. По сообщению тех же источников, в Поти и в Батуми будут развернуты базы ВМС США, а неподалеку от города Гори и в Марнеули разместятся базы ВВС США. В общей численности американский контингент достигнет в Грузии до 5 тысяч военнослужащих. Заключительные переговоры по этому вопросу будут обсуждены в ближайшее время в ходе визита президента Грузии Михаила Саакашвили в США, - передали грузинские СМИ.
> 
> Следует напомнить, что у России в Закавказье есть еще одна военная база - на севере Армении, в городе Гюмри. Ранее Москва вывела из Грузии сразу две базы - Батумскую и Ахалкалакскую.
> 
> http://regnum.ru/news/1057110.html


Ինչ որ բարութի հոտ եմ առնում...

----------


## Koms

> Ինչ որ բարութի հոտ եմ առնում...


Այդպես էլ կա, օրինակ, Ռուսաստանը այն երկիրն ա, որ 19դ. մի քանի անգամ "հանգիստ" գրավել ա Տրաբզոնն ու Էրզրումը, ինչ ա եղել որ` պետք լինի հիմա էլ Թիֆլիսն ու Քութաիսը կգրավի, չէ?

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ. բա էս կարդացե՞լ ես:


Ես շատ բան եմ կարդում, բայց օրինակ չեմ հասկանում թե դա ինչ կապ ուներ Կոնդոլիզա Ռայսի ելույթի հետ  :Smile: 

Ի դեպ, ելույթն ամբողջությամբ
ռուսերեն
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/rus...00/7623900.stm
անգլերեն
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7623555.stm

----------


## Norton

Արթ. դա ցույց ա տալիս, ինչ խղճուկ վիճակումա գտնվում ՌՖ-ի տնտեսությունը, էնքան որ կարան հանգիստ պատերազմ հայտարարեն  Ռուսաստանին:

----------


## Norton

> *Քոնդոլիզա Ռայսն ընդունել է, որ Վրաստանն առաջինն է հարձակվել Հարավային Օսիայի վրա
> *
> 09:48 • 19.09.08
> 
> *ԱՄՆ-ի պետքարտուղար Քոնդոլիզա Ռայսն իր ելույթում ընդունել է, որ Վրաստանը հարձակվել է Հարավային Օսիայի վրա։* Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է BBC–ն։
> 
> Ամերիկյան դիվանագիտության ղեկավարի ելույթը Վաշինգթոնում սպասված էր շատերի կողմից, թեև դրա բովանդակությունը նախապես բոլորին քաջ հայտնի էր։
> 
> Քոնդոլիզա Ռայսը հերթական անգամ քննադատության է ենթարկել ՌԴ ներքին և արտաքին քաղաքականությունը՝ հայտարարելով, որ Ռուսաստանն «ավելի բռնատիրական քաղաքականություն է վարում տանը և ավելի ագրեսիվ քաղաքականություն՝ դրսում»։ ԱՄՆ–ի պետքարտուղարի խոսքերով՝ Կովկասում ծավալված վերջին իրադարձություններից հետո «Մոսկվան կանգնել է «ինքնամեկուսացման ճանապարհին»։
> ...


ի?նչ կասեք, ԱՄՆ-ն էլ ընդունեց Վրաստանի նախահարձակ լինելու փաստը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ի?նչ կասեք, ԱՄՆ-ն էլ ընդունեց Վրաստանի նախահարձակ լինելու փաստը:


ապեր, դե սա ոչ մեկն էլ չէր ժխտում
հարցը նրանում է, թե ով կուտը տվեց, ով դրդեց-բրդեց-սադրեց, ով էր սրտանց ուզում, որ Վրաստանը հարձակվի, ու ով ինչ օգուտ ստացավ ու դեռ կստանա դրանից

----------


## Artgeo

> ի?նչ կասեք, ԱՄՆ-ն էլ ընդունեց Վրաստանի նախահարձակ լինելու փաստը:


Միշտ զարմացել եմ հայկական թերթերի կարողությունների վրա: Կարդում ենք վերնագիրը



> Քոնդոլիզա Ռայսն ընդունել է, որ Վրաստանն առաջինն է հարձակվել Հարավային Օսիայի վրա


եզրակացությունները



> Այս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ՝ Ռայսն ընդունել է, որ Կովկասում ռազմական հակամարտություն սկսողը եղել է Վրաստանը և հենց վերջինս է հարձակվել Հարավային Օսիայի վրա։


և համեմատում Ռայսի խոսքերի հետ



> «Վրաստանի կառավարությունը խոշոր ռազմական գործողություններ է սկսել Ցխինվալիում և անջատվողական տարածքի այլ շրջաններում»


Հա, խոսքերից լրիվ երևում ա... Բայց ոչ էն, ինչ վերնագրում ա էլի:

----------


## Norton

> ապեր, դե սա ոչ մեկն էլ չէր ժխտում
> հարցը նրանում է, թե ով կուտը տվեց, ով դրդեց-բրդեց-սադրեց, ով էր սրտանց ուզում, որ Վրաստանը հարձակվի, ու ով ինչ օգուտ ստացավ ու դեռ կստանա դրանից


Տրիբուն ջան , քաղաքականության մեջ սադրելս ո՞րնա: Պատերազմը սկսել ես ու դա փաստա , թեկուզ և սադրած: 
Կոպիտ օրինակ... եթե ասենք Հայաստանը, ենթարկվելով ադրբեջանական սադրանքների հարձակում գործի, այդ ժամանակ ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունը կլինի Հայաստանի վրա ու ոչ մի սադրանքների մասին տեսություն դա չի շտկի: :Smile:

----------


## !!Sinner!!

աշխարհի միջուկային ծրագրերի մասին…
http://freenet.am/~sinner/Ashxarhi_m...r_ditarkum.htm

ուշադրություն դարձրեք Ռուսաստանի ու ԱՄՆ-ի միջուկային մարտագլխիկների քանակի վրա… :Cool:

----------


## Norton

> Հա, խոսքերից լրիվ երևում ա... Բայց ոչ էն, ինչ վերնագրում ա էլի:


Արթ. դու մի ամիս պնդում էիր, որ Վրաստանը նախահարձակ չի եղել ու ընդամենը պաշտպանվելա՝ փաստեր բերելով նաև ամերիկյան աղբյուրներից, իսկ հիմա նույն ամերիկայն աղբյուրները հակասում են իրենք իրենց՝ դա ցույց է տալիս ինչ վատա միկողմանի ինֆորմացիային. ու պրոպագանդային հավատալը: :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ. դու մի ամիս պնդում էիր, որ Վրաստանը նախահարձակ չի եղել ու ընդամենը պաշտպանվելա՝ փաստեր բերելով նաև ամերիկյան աղբյուրներից, իսկ հիմա նույն ամերիկայն աղբյուրները հակասում են իրենք իրենց՝ դա ցույց է տալիս ինչ վատա միկողմանի ինֆորմացիային. ու պրոպագանդային հավատալը:


Էլի ա ասում, կրկնում եմ, որտե՞ղ ա գրված ՀԱՐՁԱԿՄԱՆ մասին 



> «Վրաստանի կառավարությունը խոշոր ռազմական գործողություններ է սկսել Ցխինվալիում և անջատվողական տարածքի այլ շրջաններում»

----------


## Սամվել

«Վրաստանի կառավարությունը խոշոր ռազմական գործողություններ է *սկսել* Ցխինվալիում և անջատվողական տարածքի այլ շրջաններում» 

Հարձակվել նշանակում է սկսել  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> «Վրաստանի կառավարությունը խոշոր ռազմական գործողություններ է *սկսել* Ցխինվալիում և անջատվողական տարածքի այլ շրջաններում» 
> 
> Հարձակվել նշանակում է սկսել


Լավ, իսկ սե՞նց
«Ռուսաստանի կառավարությունը խոշոր ռազմական գործողություններ է սկսել Չեչնիայում և անջատողական տարածքի այլ շրջաններում»
Սա է՞լ ա հարձակում  :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավ, իսկ սե՞նց
> «Ռուսաստանի կառավարությունը խոշոր ռազմական գործողություններ է սկսել Չեչնիայում և անջատողական տարածքի այլ շրջաններում»
> Սա է՞լ ա հարձակում


 :Yes:

----------


## Artgeo

> 


Այսինքն Ռուսաստանը Պուտինի նախագահ դառնալուց ի վեր հարձակվո՞ւմ է ազատության համար պայքարող ազգերի վրա: Առաջինը չեչենների վրա էր, նախավերջինը՝ վրացիների, օսերի և աբխազների միաժամանկ և վերջինը՝ ինգուշների: 
Շնորհակալություն անկեղծ պատասխանի համար:

----------


## Սամվել

> Այսինքն Ռուսաստանը Պուտինի նախագահ դառնալուց ի վեր հարձակվո՞ւմ է ազատության համար պայքարող ազգերի վրա: Առաջինը չեչենների վրա էր, նախավերջինը՝ վրացիների, օսերի և աբխազների միաժամանկ և վերջինը՝ ինգուշների: 
> Շնորհակալություն անկեղծ պատասխանի համար:


Ապեր ես կոնկրետ Չեչնիայի մասին էի ասում...

Բայց դե մենք բոլորս էլ գոնե   6 ամիս առաջվա երևույթները հիշում ենք ու լավ գիտենք Օսերի վրա ովա հարձակվել...

Չնայած դա ոչ մի կապ էլ չունի Այս թեմայի հետ  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ապեր ես կոնկրետ Չեչնիայի մասին էի ասում...
> 
> Բայց դե մենք բոլորս էլ գոնե   6 ամիս առաջվա երևույթները հիշում ենք ու լավ գիտենք Օսերի վրա ովա հարձակվել...
> 
> Չնայած դա ոչ մի կապ էլ չունի Այս թեմայի հետ


Ի՞նչ էր 6 ամիս առաջ  :Think: 
Ի դեպ, լավ բանավիճելու համար կխնդրեմ ծանոթանալ Բաղափշի ու Կոկոյթիի կենսագրությանը: Անցյալ ասիր, հիշեցի, մի հատ էլ Վրաստանի ԽՍՀՄ ի կազմից դուրս գալու ռեֆերենդումի տվյալները ուսումնասիրի, հատկապես Ջավախքի, Աբխազիայի ու Օսեթիայի: Ձեռքի հետ էլ Աբխազիայի ու Օսեթիայի ազգագրական կազմի փոփոխությունը 20-րդ դարում կարդա ամբողջական պատկեր ստանալու համար:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ի՞նչ էր 6 ամիս առաջ 
> Ի դեպ, լավ բանավիճելու համար կխնդրեմ ծանոթանալ Բաղափշի ու Կոկոյթիի կենսագրությանը: Անցյալ ասիր, հիշեցի, մի հատ էլ Վրաստանի ԽՍՀՄ ի կազմից դուրս գալու ռեֆերենդումի տվյալները ուսումնասիրի, հատկապես Ջավախքի, Աբխազիայի ու Օսեթիայի: Ձեռքի հետ էլ Աբխազիայի ու Օսեթիայի ազգագրական կազմի փոփոխությունը 20-րդ դարում կարդա ամբողջական պատկեր ստանալու համար:


մերսի.. որ ժամանակ լինի կուսումնասիրեմ..

Բայց արդեն օֆֆտոպում ենք  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Artgeo ջան, պետք չի բառերից կառչել՝ սկսել թե հարձակվել… Ես միայն ասում եմ քո համար վստահելի անձինք ու աղբյուրները նույնպես ընդունում են , որ նախահարձակ է եղել Վրաստանը ու այստեղ արդեն անիմաստա ասել սադրանք ա եղել՝ հարձակվել էս, պատասխանատու էս: Իսկ թեման կոնկրետ դրան էր վերբերվում, թե չէ կոնկրոտ ինձ կամ մյուսին ինչ Կոկոյտին կամ Բաղապշը ինչ կենսագրական ունի:

----------


## Artgeo

> Artgeo ջան, պետք չի բառերից կառչել՝ սկսել թե հարձակվել… Ես միայն ասում եմ քո համար վստահելի անձինք ու աղբյուրները նույնպես ընդունում են , որ նախահարձակ է եղել Վրաստանը ու այստեղ արդեն անիմաստա ասել սադրանք ա եղել՝ հարձակվել էս, պատասխանատու էս: Իսկ թեման կոնկրետ դրան էր վերբերվում, թե չէ կոնկրոտ ինձ կամ մյուսին ինչ Կոկոյտին կամ Բաղապշը ինչ կենսագրական ունի:


Նախ Ռայսը ինձ համար «վստահելի անձինք ու աղբյուր» չի, ոչ էլ «ավտորիտետա: Երկրորդն էլ, նա դա չի ասում  :Wink:  Ուշադիր կարդա Ռայսի ասածը, առանց այլ ԶԼՄ ների մեկնաբանությունների:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

"Безусловно, Грузия, вторгнувшись в Южную Осетию, совершила акт агрессии. Совершенно очевидно, Грузия таким образом нарушила и Устав ООН. Необходимо рассматривать эту ситуацию комплексно, с учетом того, с чего она начиналась", - заявил председатель Генассамблеи ООН Мигель д'Эското Брокманн на первой в этом качестве пресс-конференции в штаб-квартире ООН.
Մնացածը ստեղ.  http://www.regnum.ru/news/1056143.html
Ժող էս սաղ բազառ ա, համ դնում եմ համ իմաստ էլ չեմ տեսնում էս կեղտոտ խաղին աջակցելու: Ջոջերն իրենց անելիք են անում, տուժում են փոքրերը: Վրաստանը տուժեց անարդարացիորեն: Ինչ որ մեկի խաղալիք Սահակաշվիլին, փիս հոտ հանեց իր իսկ ժողովրդի քթին: Պրովոկացիա է՞ր, իմ կարծիքով՝ այո: Բայց ուր էին դասատուները, ուր էին երբ պիտի զգուշացնեին որ, արջի ամորձիները ոլորելու շնորքը դեռ արջ որսալու գրավական չի: Բան է, կարող է էգ արջ պատահի ( էդ դեպքում քոնը պիտի ոլորես): Ինչն էլ հիմա չուզենալով անում է Միշիկոն…

----------


## dvgray

Այւօր բենզինի գինը իջավ ռեկորդային ցածր ցուցանիշի այս վերջին վեց ամսվա համար

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

մի հատ էլ սենց նորություն
Крупнейшим импортером американского оружия и техники военного и двойного назначения оказалась Россия ($40,7 млн.). Наша страна, по данным Госдепартамента США, приобрела за океаном огнестрельное оружие и боеприпасы, электронику, ракеты, авиационную технику и оборудование, взрывчатые вещества, системы управления огнем, космические системы и оборудование. 

На втором месте оказалась Грузия ($25 млн., огнестрельное оружие и боеприпасы, бронетехника, электроника, авиационная техника и оборудование, средства личной защиты).
http://rnd.cnews.ru/army/news/top/in...8/09/01/315590
Հիմա հարց ծագեց: Կարողա՞ ԱՄՆ-ը իր զենքի ռեկլամն էր անում Օսեթիայում:

----------


## Սամվել

> մի հատ էլ սենց նորություն
> Крупнейшим импортером американского оружия и техники военного и двойного назначения оказалась Россия ($40,7 млн.). Наша страна, по данным Госдепартамента США, приобрела за океаном огнестрельное оружие и боеприпасы, электронику, ракеты, авиационную технику и оборудование, взрывчатые вещества, системы управления огнем, космические системы и оборудование. 
> 
> На втором месте оказалась Грузия ($25 млн., огнестрельное оружие и боеприпасы, бронетехника, электроника, авиационная техника и оборудование, средства личной защиты).
> http://rnd.cnews.ru/army/news/top/in...8/09/01/315590
> Հիմա հարց ծագեց: Կարողա՞ ԱՄՆ-ը իր զենքի ռեկլամն էր անում Օսեթիայում:


Էս հարցը իրոք ահագին հետաքրքիրա  :Smile:  ես էլ եմ նկատել.. ու ահագին տրամաբանականա   :Think:

----------


## Ձայնալար

_Մոդերատորական: Հիշեցնում եմ, որ ակումբում արգելվում են օտարալեզու գրառումները, իսկ այլ աղբյուրներից մեջբերումներ անելիս անհրաժեշտ է համառոտ կամ ամբողջությամբ ներկայացնել տեքստի բովանդակությունը հայերենով:_ 




> 2.2.4. Չեն թույլատրվում ոչ հայերեն գրառումները, կամ գրառումները, որոնք պարունակում են ոչ հայերեն բառեր, արտահայտություններ, նախադասություններ՝ բացառությամբ հետևյալ դեպքերի.
> - եթե հրապարակվում է ակումբի անդամի օտար լեզվով գրած ստեղծագործությունը,
> - եթե օտար լեզվով տեքստը ինչ-որ հոդվածից, գրքից կամ այլ տեղից մեջբերում է և կարևոր է տվյալ թեմայի կամ քննարկման համատեքստում *(այս դեպքում գրառման մեջ պետք է նաև բերվի մեջբերվող տեքստի ամբողջական կամ համառոտ բովանդակությունը՝ հայերենով)*,
> - եթե գրառման մեջ օգտագործվել է օտար բառ կամ արտահայտություն, որի հայերեն թարգմանությունը լավ չի արտահայտում բառի (արտահայտության) իմաստը, կամ որի հայերեն թարգմանությունը չկա, կամ որի թարգմանությունը հայտնի չէ հեղինակին,
> - եթե օտար լեզվով բառը, արտահայտությունը, նախադասությունը կամ տեքստը բերվում է հայերեն համարժեքի հետ համեմատության մեջ դնելու համար,
> - եթե այդպիսի գրառումները արվել են հատուկ թեմաներում, որոնցում ակումբի ղեկավարները թույլատրել են օտար լեզվով գրաոումները,
> - որոշ այլ, չկանխատեսված դեպքերում:

----------


## Artgeo

Երկուշաբթի օրը հավանական ա, որ Բուշը և/կամ Ռայսը հնդիպեն Լավրովի հետ: Հուսամ Լավրովը չի քֆրտի իր գործընկերուհուն, ինչպես քֆրտեց Մեծ Բրիտանիայի ԱԳՆ-ին:

Եվս մեկ տարածաշրջան պահանջում է անկախություն
Թաթարները անկախություն են պահանջում
http://www.kavkazcenter.com/russ/con...20/61179.shtml
Արդեն 3...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայեր, չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, բայց ես վատ զգացողություններ ունեմ: Աշխարհը խառնվել ա իրար: Ու եթե մի քիչ էլ խառնիվի, ահագին մանր բանան ոտատակ ա գնալու:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Տեսնես ինչա պատահել որ էս քանի օրը Ամերիկան հանդես ա գալիս համաձայնողական հայտարարություններով, թեկուզ էն որ ժամանակին պնդում էր թե ռուսներն են հարձակվել Վրաստանի վրա հիմաել ասումա չե Սահակաշվիլին եր մեղավոր, երևի գործը ուզում են լվանալ ամեն բան մեկ անձի գլխին ջարդելով:

----------


## dvgray

> Հայեր, չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, բայց ես վատ զգացողություններ ունեմ: Աշխարհը խառնվել ա իրար: Ու եթե մի քիչ էլ խառնիվի, ահագին մանր բանան ոտատակ ա գնալու:


Իսկ կարար ամեն ինչ այնքան լավ հունով գնար, եթե էն, ինչ որ պատրաստվում ա անի Սերժը հիմա, արվեր սրանից 10-15 տարի առաջ  :Wink: 
Հիմա այս ռեգիոնը էնքան ամուր կլիներ, որ մենք խաղեր կտայինք, այլ ոչ թե հիմիկվա պես թղթե շերեփով ընկած կլինեինք մեյդան

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Երկուշաբթի օրը հավանական ա, որ Բուշը և/կամ Ռայսը հնդիպեն Լավրովի հետ: Հուսամ Լավրովը չի քֆրտի իր գործընկերուհուն, ինչպես քֆրտեց Մեծ Բրիտանիայի ԱԳՆ-ին:
> 
> Եվս մեկ տարածաշրջան պահանջում է անկախություն
> Թաթարները անկախություն են պահանջում
> http://www.kavkazcenter.com/russ/con...20/61179.shtml
> Արդեն 3...


ռսները իրենց հերթական անգմա խելոք չպահեցին: մի  30  տարի առաջ էշ-էշ մտան Աֆղանստան, ու սկեց Մեծ Իմպերիան
հիմա երկրերդ խոշոր բաժանումը կլինի, եթե ռսները Կովկասում էշություններ չանեն, ու ոտները քաշ չտան այստեղից
…
էսօր էլի բենզինի գինը իջած է  :Smile:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> ռսները իրենց հերթական անգմա խելոք չպահեցին: մի  30  տարի առաջ էշ-էշ մտան Աֆղանստան, ու սկեց Մեծ Իմպերիան
> հիմա երկրերդ խոշոր բաժանումը կլինի, եթե ռսները Կովկասում էշություններ չանեն, ու ոտները քաշ չտան այստեղից
> …
> էսօր էլի բենզինի գինը իջած է


Իսկ ամերիկացիները իրանց շատ խելոք են չէ? պահում սկսած Վետնամից վերջացրած Իրաքից <ոչմի ատոմային ռումբել չգտան>, որ ուզում են եսիմ որտեղից որտեղ ոտի տեղեր սարքեն իրանց համար, հիմայել անդրկովկասում են ուզում խառնաշփոթ սարքեն, ու ուզում են ռսները տեղներց չշարժվեն?

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ ամերիկացիները իրանց շատ խելոք են չէ? պահում սկսած Վետնամից վերջացրած Իրաքից <ոչմի ատոմային ռումբել չգտան>, որ ուզում են եսիմ որտեղից որտեղ ոտի տեղեր սարքեն իրանց համար, հիմայել անդրկովկասում են ուզում խառնաշփոթ սարքեն, ու ուզում են ռսները տեղներց չշարժվեն?


ոչ թե միայն ուզում են,այլ նաև տեղաշարժելու են ռսներին: 
Անգլիա-ԱՄՆ ալիանսը ղեկավարում է աշխարհը, ու վատ չի ղեավարում: Մարդկության դահիճները /սադամ-մադամ/ գնալով պակասում են:
Ռսներն էլ են ուզում ղեկավարել, բայց իրանցը ուրիշ ա: Իրանք մենակ դահիճներ են աճացնում //սադամ-մադամ/

Հ.Գ, զսպիր քո հակաամերիկյան դիրքորոշումը և ավելի լավ ա մտածի թե ինչ է անելու մոտ ապագայում Հայաստանը ընդհանուր առմանմբ, և դու ու քո ընտանիքը մասնավորապես, եթե գտնվում եք Հայաստանում  :Wink:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> ոչ թե միայն ուզում են,այլ նաև տեղաշարժելու են ռսներին: 
> Անգլիա-ԱՄՆ ալիանսը ղեկավարում է աշխարհը, ու վատ չի ղեավարում: Մարդկության դահիճները /սադամ-մադամ/ գնալով պակասում են:
> Ռսներն էլ են ուզում ղեկավարել, բայց իրանցը ուրիշ ա: Իրանք մենակ դահիճներ են աճացնում //սադամ-մադամ/
> 
> Հ.Գ, զսպիր քո հակաամերիկյան դիրքորոշումը և ավելի լավ ա մտածի թե ինչ է անելու մոտ ապագայում Հայաստանը ընդհանուր առմանմբ, և դու ու քո ընտանիքը մասնավորապես, եթե գտնվում եք Հայաստանում


Դե էտ լավա որ աշխարհում 1 գերտերություն չի այլ մի քանիսն են ու իրար քիթ են տրորում, բանն ել էնա որ լինենք թե հաղթողի դաշնակից թե պարտվողի մեկա տակ ենք տալիս, հիմա ակումբի շրջանակներում դու կամ ես իզորու ենք? ասել թե էս իրավիճակում ինպես վարվի Հայաստանը որ շնից մազ պոկի: Սպասում եմ քո քաղաքական առաջարկներին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հ.Գ, զսպիր քո հակաամերիկյան դիրքորոշումը և ավելի լավ ա մտածի թե ինչ է անելու մոտ ապագայում Հայաստանը ընդհանուր առմանմբ, և դու ու քո ընտանիքը մասնավորապես, եթե գտնվում եք Հայաստանում


Դաժան էր;  :Hands Up: 

Բայց քո պրոամերիկայն դիրքորոշումն էլ, առանձնապես հիացմունք իչ առաջացնում, եղբայր; Իմ համար, արդարացի կայսրություններ ընդհանրապես չկան, կլինի ռուսասռան թե ամերիկա, ոչ մի տարբերություն; Բոլորի նպատակը մեկն է, մեթոդներն են տարբեր; Մեկի մոտ  բռի, մյուսի մոտ նույնքան բռի, բայց լավ մակիյաժ արած: 

Ես էլ չեմ ուզում, որ աշխարհում Սադամի պես մարդասպաններ լինեն, բայց էտ մարդասպանից ազատվելու ճանապարհին եթե քսան տարի պիտի անմեղ մարդիկ զոհվեն ամեն օր, դա էլ ընդունելի չեմ համարում: Չհաշված այն, որ մի քանի խելոք ԱՄՆ-ում զենք ծախելով պիտի հարստանան:

----------


## dvgray

> Դե էտ լավա որ աշխարհում 1 գերտերություն չի այլ մի քանիսն են ու իրար քիթ են տրորում, բանն ել էնա որ լինենք թե հաղթողի դաշնակից թե պարտվողի մեկա տակ ենք տալիս, հիմա ակումբի շրջանակներում դու կամ ես իզորու ենք? ասել թե էս իրավիճակում ինպես վարվի Հայաստանը որ շնից մազ պոկի: Սպասում եմ քո քաղաքական առաջարկներին:


Իմ առաջարկը հնչել ա "դարեր" առաջ ու վախոնամ շուտով էլ ոչ մի իմաստ չունենա:
Դա Երևանի շուրջը /ուշադրություն ՝ ոչ Մոսկվայի/ գոյացած հզոր տնտես-քաղաքական ալիանսն է: Հայաստան, Վրաստան, Ադրբեջան: Այս դեպքում միայն մեր /մեր երեքի/ դեմ շատ դժվար կլիներ խախղեր տալը:
Իսկ դրա փոխարեն մենք ռսներին ենք բազայի հող ու զինվոր տալի, վրացին հեսա ամերիկացում ա տալու: Տենանք ինչ ժարիտներ ա լինելու ստեղ:
Էս ամենը կանխազգալով ա նաև, որ ես հավաքել եմ չոմոդանս ու հեռացել եմ  :Wink: , քանի որ Իրան-ԱՄՆ պատերազմին ու Հայաստանի ոտնատակ գնալուն ալտերնատիվ բան չեմ տեսել, Աստված տա լրիվ սխալ լինեմ

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Դաժան էր; 
> 
> Բայց քո պրոամերիկայն դիրքորոշումն էլ, առանձնապես հիացմունք իչ առաջացնում, եղբայր; Իմ համար, արդարացի կայսրություններ ընդհանրապես չկան, կլինի ռուսասռան թե ամերիկա, ոչ մի տարբերություն; Բոլորի նպատակը մեկն է, մեթոդներն են տարբեր; Մեկի մոտ  բռի, մյուսի մոտ նույնքան բռի, բայց լավ մակիյաժ արած: 
> 
> Ես էլ չեմ ուզում, որ աշխարհում Սադամի պես մարդասպաններ լինեն, բայց էտ մարդասպանից ազատվելու ճանապարհին եթե քսան տարի պիտի անմեղ մարդիկ զոհվեն ամեն օր, դա էլ ընդունելի չեմ համարում: Չհաշված այն, որ մի քանի խելոք ԱՄՆ-ում զենք ծախելով պիտի հարստանան:


Տրիբուն ջան:
Ես էլ իմ թերությունները ունեմ ու էտ թերությունը այս դեպքում են ա որ ընտրում եմ չարյաց փոքրագույնը, ինչպես ընտրեցի Լևոնին: Նաև ամերիկացիներ տեսնում եմ որ էնքան էլ գրավելու մարմաջով չեն տառապում, ինչքան իրենց անվտանգության խնդիրներով: Իսկ սա արի համաձայնվի որ մի էիչ ուրիշ բան է, քան ռուսի սիրած պռոստո տակ գրավել ու իշխելը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ առաջարկը հնչել ա "դարեր" առաջ ու վախոնամ շուտով էլ ոչ մի իմաստ չունենա:
> Դա Երևանի շուրջը /ուշադրություն ՝ ոչ Մոսկվայի/ գոյացած հզոր տնտես-քաղաքական ալիանսն է: Հայաստան, Վրաստան, Ադրբեջան: Այս դեպքում միայն մեր /մեր երեքի/ դեմ շատ դժվար կլիներ խախղեր տալը:
> Իսկ դրա փոխարեն մենք ռսներին ենք բազայի հող ու զինվոր տալի, վրացին հեսա ամերիկացում ա տալու: Տենանք ինչ ժարիտներ ա լինելու ստեղ:
> Էս ամենը կանխազգալով ա նաև, որ ես հավաքել եմ չոմոդանս ու հեռացել եմ , քանի որ Իրան-ԱՄՆ պատերազմին ու Հայաստանի ոտնատակ գնալուն ալտերնատիվ բան չեմ տեսել, Աստված տա լրիվ սխալ լինեմ
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Տրիբուն ջան:
> Ես էլ իմ թերությունները ունեմ ու էտ թերությունը այս դեպքում են ա որ ընտրում եմ չարյաց փոքրագույնը, ինչպես ընտրեցի Լևոնին: Նաև ամերիկացիներ տեսնում եմ որ էնքան էլ գրավելու մարմաջով չեն տառապում, ինչքան իրենց անվտանգության խնդիրներով: Իսկ սա արի համաձայնվի որ մի էիչ ուրիշ բան է, քան ռուսի սիրած պռոստո տակ գրավել ու իշխելը


Այ ճիշտն ասած համոզված չեմ, տառապում են անվտանգության խնդիրներով, թե՞ այդ անվտանգությունը դարձրել են կուլտ (արհեստականորեն) ու մի կողմից իրենց զրկել են շատ ազատություններից, մյուս կողմից էլ գրավում են աշխարհը ու նսատում են վրեն: Արի ասա, որ դու էլ համոզված չես, որ շաքային ամերիկացու անվտանգությունն այսօր որոշվում է Բաղդաղի փողոցներում:

----------


## dvgray

> Այ ճիշտն ասած համոզված չեմ, տառապում են անվտանգության խնդիրներով, թե՞ այդ անվտանգությունը դարձրել են կուլտ (արհեստականորեն) ու մի կողմից իրենց զրկել են շատ ազատություններից, մյուս կողմից էլ գրավում են աշխարհը ու նսատում են վրեն: Արի ասա, որ դու էլ համոզված չես, որ շաքային ամերիկացու անվտանգությունն այսօր որոշվում է Բաղդաղի փողոցներում:


Ոչ թե համոզված չէմ, այլ լրիվ հակառակը,վստահ եմ, որ Բաղդադի փողոցներում որոշվում ա ԱՄՆ-ի ցամաքային զորքերի Իրանին մոտիկ լինելու հարցը:
Էլի եմ ասում, հարցը ստեղ Իրանն ա աշխարհի համար  իրա լրիվ անկանխատեսելի այաթոլաներով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոչ թե համոզված չէմ, այլ լրիվ հակառակը,վստահ եմ, որ Բաղդադի փողոցներում որոշվում ա ԱՄՆ-ի ցամաքային զորքերի Իրանին մոտիկ լինելու հարցը:
> Էլի եմ ասում, հարցը ստեղ Իրանն ա աշխարհի համար  իրա լրիվ անկանխատեսելի այաթոլաներով:


Ատոմային բոմբով այաթոլլա ես էլ չեմ ուզում քթիս տակ ունենալ, բայց ձեր նեոքոների անկեղծությանն էլ առանձնապես չեմ հավատում: Մի բան է, թե ինչպես է դա ներկայացվում (ասեմ, շատ համոզիչ), մեկ այլ բան է, թե ինչ իրական նպատակներ կան դրա տակ: Ու վերջին հաշվով, եթե այաթոլաներին վերացնելը պիտի իմ կյանքի հաշվին լինի, ուրեմն թող այաթոլաները վերացնեն յանիկներին;

----------


## dvgray

> Ատոմային բոմբով այաթոլլա ես էլ չեմ ուզում քթիս տակ ունենալ, բայց ձեր նեոքոների անկեղծությանն էլ առանձնապես չեմ հավատում: Մի բան է, թե ինչպես է դա ներկայացվում (ասեմ, շատ համոզիչ), մեկ այլ բան է, թե ինչ իրական նպատակներ կան դրա տակ: Ու վերջին հաշվով, եթե այաթոլաներին վերացնելը պիտի իմ կյանքի հաշվին լինի, ուրեմն թող այաթոլաները վերացնեն յանիկներին;


Համաձայն եմ
Այստեղ արդարության և նման մատերիաներից առաջ մեր համար ծագում է ու  կա ինքնապահպանման խնդիր: Սակայն մենք կարող ենք խոսալ /գոնե խոսալ ու քննարկել/ թե էս ամեն ինչը որ մեր գլխին ծագեց, հնար ունեինք՞ շրջանցել թե ոչ:
Ես մտածում էի ու ունեինք:
Ռսի ասած՝ " Ժադնոստ պագուբիլա ֆռայեռա: "
 :Wink:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> Ոչ թե համոզված չէմ, այլ լրիվ հակառակը,վստահ եմ, որ Բաղդադի փողոցներում որոշվում ա ԱՄՆ-ի ցամաքային զորքերի Իրանին մոտիկ լինելու հարցը:
> Էլի եմ ասում, հարցը ստեղ Իրանն ա աշխարհի համար  իրա լրիվ անկանխատեսելի այաթոլաներով:


ըստ քեզ Ամերիկան որոշել ա ամբողջ աշխարհի մասին մտածել? Ախր ես չեմ հակաամերիկյան բաներ գրում, դուես ստիպում: Մի սադամ Հուսեյնի հախից գալու համար մի փամփուշտը հերիք չեր? որ բերեցին իրաքի անմեղ ժողովրդին վարի տվին լիքը զենքերով:  Ամերիկացիք իրանց բուն նպատակները  լավ զամասկել են դրսի կողմից: Բացի էտ պիտի որ գլխի ընկած լինեիր որ Ամերիկան ևրեյների խամաճիկնա, իրանց cnn  ու euronews երով հանդերձ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համաձայն եմ
> Այստեղ արդարության և նման մատերիաներից առաջ մեր համար ծագում է ու  կա ինքնապահպանման խնդիր: Սակայն մենք կարող ենք խոսալ /գոնե խոսալ ու քննարկել/ թե էս ամեն ինչը որ մեր գլխին ծագեց, հնար ունեինք՞ շրջանցել թե ոչ:
> Ես մտածում էի ու ունեինք:
> Ռսի ասած՝ " Ժադնոստ պագուբիլա ֆռայեռա: "


սրա հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, 
միանշանակ պետք է մտածել, թե ինչ տարբերակներ կան, ու միշտ էլ ասել եմ, որ ռուսների քաամակից բռնած ման գալը, հաստատ լավագույն լուծումը չի, եթե չասեմ ընդհակառակը

----------


## dvgray

> ըստ քեզ Ամերիկան որոշել ա ամբողջ աշխարհի մասին մտածել? Ախր ես չեմ հակաամերիկյան բաներ գրում, դուես ստիպում: Մի սադամ Հուսեյնի հախից գալու համար մի փամփուշտը հերիք չեր? որ բերեցին իրաքի անմեղ ժողովրդին վարի տվին լիքը զենքերով:  Ամերիկացիք իրանց բուն նպատակները  լավ զամասկել են դրսի կողմից: Բացի էտ պիտի որ գլխի ընկած լինեիր որ Ամերիկան ևրեյների խամաճիկնա, իրանց cnn  ու euronews երով հանդերձ:


Հարգելիս:
Ամերիկան մեծ երկրի ա: Իրա յեվրեներով, իտալյաշկեքով հայերով, մեքսիկներով, չինուշներով… ու "նեգռերով"  :Wink: 
Հավատա որ  ոչ մեկն էլ ոտնատակ չի եթում: 
Դու էլ էտ "յեվրեյական" պարզամիտ հեքիաթներին մի հավատա: 
յեվրեյը հլա դեռ շատ հաց ու պանիր պտի ուտի /ինչպես նաև մենք/, որ աշխարհ ղեկավարի: Աշխարհը անգլիացիների ձեռն ա ու հլա դեռ կմնա երկար ժամանակ:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> սրա հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, 
> միանշանակ պետք է մտածել, թե ինչ տարբերակներ կան, ու միշտ էլ ասել եմ, որ ռուսների քաամակից բռնած ման գալը, հաստատ լավագույն լուծումը չի, եթե չասեմ ընդհակառակը


Ես ել էտ եմ ասում:
էո 200 տարվա մեջ հերիք չի՞ ռսի ձեռով վարի եթանք: Լևոնի իշխանության տարիներին մտածում է որ պրծանք, բայց դու արի ու տես, որ բռնին ռսի հետ Մեծ պայմանագիր կապին էշ-էշ, փոխանակ ազերիի հետ տոռգ անեին ու լավ շահած դուրիս գային՝ Մեծ Բարեկամության համաձայնագիրն էլ հետը:
Լևոնն էլ քիչ էշություններ չարեց…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հարգելիս:
> Ամերիկան մեծ երկրի ա: Իրա յեվրեներով, իտալյաշկեքով հայերով, մեքսիկներով, չինուշներով… ու "նեգռերով" 
> Հավատա որ  ոչ մեկն էլ ոտնատակ չի եթում: 
> Դու էլ էտ "յեվրեյական" պարզամիտ հեքիաթներին մի հավատա: 
> յեվրեյը հլա դեռ շատ հաց ու պանիր պտի ուտի /ինչպես նաև մենք/, որ աշխարհ ղեկավարի: Աշխարհը անգլիացիների ձեռն ա ու հլա դեռ կմնա երկար ժամանակ:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> Ես ել էտ եմ ասում:
> ...


իսկ անգլիացիները, քանի որ հնդեվրոպական ժողովուրդ են, այսինք արիացի են, ուրեմն հայ են, աշխարհը հայերի ձեռին ա, Լիոն ականջդ կանչի

----------


## dvgray

> իսկ անգլիացիները, քանի որ հնդեվրոպական ժողովուրդ են, այսինք արիացի են, ուրեմն հայ են, աշխարհը հայերի ձեռին ա, Լիոն ականջդ կանչի


 :LOL:   :LOL: 
Խմենք մեր ախպերների կենացը  :LOL: …
…
իսկ լուրջ որ ասեմ, անգամ ես վերջին բանկի բանկրապսը ինձ թվում ա արհեստական սարքած էր ռսին չոքացնելու համար: ռսի արժղթղթերի շուկան մինչև հիմա պինդ պլոմբած ա կոլապսից վարի չեթալու համար:
…
որ ասում եմ ռսները շաաաաատ թույլիկ են, չեք հավատում: Իրանցը մենակ էշ-էշ մի բաժակ լակելն ա ու "վսեխ նի ուբյոշ" ասելով թնդանոթի դեմը դոշով փակելը

----------


## !!Sinner!!

> Խմենք մեր ախպերների կենացը …
> …
> իսկ լուրջ որ ասեմ, անգամ ես վերջին բանկի բանկրապսը ինձ թվում ա արհեստական սարքած էր ռսին չոքացնելու համար: ռսի արժղթղթերի շուկան մինչև հիմա պինդ պլոմբած ա կոլապսից վարի չեթալու համար:
> …
> որ ասում եմ ռսները շաաաաատ թույլիկ են, չեք հավատում: Իրանցը մենակ էշ-էշ մի բաժակ լակելն ա ու "վսեխ նի ուբյոշ" ասելով թնդանոթի դեմը դոշով փակելը


Բայց դաժե լակած ռուսից քո յանկիները դողում են: Յանի տենց չի՞:  :Blush:

----------


## Norton

Հիմա եկու կողմն էլ լավ թուլանումա էս ճգնաժամից, էնքան որ Չինաստան ֆորեվր :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Հիմա եկու կողմն էլ լավ թուլանումա էս ճգնաժամից, էնքան որ Չինաստան ֆորեվր


Միջուկային հրթիռները ճգնաժամ չեն ճանաչում, նենց որ ԱՄՆ ու Ռուսաստանը միշտ անպարտելի են:

----------


## Norton

> Միջուկային հրթիռները ճգնաժամ չեն ճանաչում, նենց որ ԱՄՆ ու Ռուսաստանը միշտ անպարտելի են:


Այո, այո ուղակի մեկ մի 15 անգամ կարա երկրագունը վերացնի , մյուսը մի քիչ ավել:
Դրանք տենաս չե՞ն մտածել , որ մարդ 1 անգամա մեռնում :Fool:

----------


## Հայկօ

Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ էս տնտեսական ճգնաժամը արհեստականորեն ա հրահրված ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից՝ Ռուսաստանին ու մյուս նավթ արտահանող երկրներին քաշելու համար: Յա տակ դումայու  :Xeloq: :

----------

Ambrosine (13.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ էս տնտեսական ճգնաժամը արհեստականորեն ա հրահրված ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից՝ Ռուսաստանին ու մյուս նավթ արտահանող երկրներին քաշելու համար: Յա տակ դումայու :


Հայկօն մերոնցից ա :Smile: 
Եթե ուշադրություն դարձրել եք, ԱՄՆ-ը չի վաճառում նավթ, իր պաշարները կուտակում ա, հետն էլ օգտագործման համար ուրիշներից ա գնում. այնպես, որ նույնիսկ եթե շրջափակման մեջ էլ լինի, նավթը <<վերջանա>>... իրան մի 20 տարի կբավականացնի

Իսկ դրամի հարցում իրանից խելոքը չկաաա.. առաջ իր բանկում կենտրոնացրել էր եվրոպական երկրների դրամական միավորների մեծ պաշար, ու երբ պետք էր լինում, պարտադրում էր այդ երկրին իր կամքը: Հիմա Եվրոպան Եվրոյի է անցել՝ միասնական դրամական միավորի, բայց ԱՄՆ-ը դրա դեմն առնելու ձևն էլ է գտել  :LOL:  ամեն Նոր տարուց առաջ դեպի ԱՄՆ ինքնաթիռի տոմսերը բավական էժանանում են, իսկ քանի որ այնտեղ, չնայած ճգնաժամին, գները նույնն են մնացել, եվրոպացիները գնում են ԱՄՆ, փոխում իրենց դրամը դոլարի ու գնում առևտրի՝ դոլարով: Իսկ իրենց դրամը /եվրո/ գնում է հերթական կուտակման  :Hands Up:

----------

Elmo (13.01.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Հայկօն մերոնցից ա
> Եթե ուշադրություն դարձրել եք, ԱՄՆ-ը չի վաճառում նավթ, իր պաշարները կուտակում ա, հետն էլ օգտագործման համար ուրիշներից ա գնում. այնպես, որ նույնիսկ եթե շրջափակման մեջ էլ լինի, նավթը <<վերջանա>>... իրան մի 20 տարի կբավականացնի
> 
> Իսկ դրամի հարցում իրանից խելոքը չկաաա.. առաջ իր բանկում կենտրոնացրել էր եվրոպական երկրների դրամական միավորների մեծ պաշար, ու երբ պետք էր լինում, պարտադրում էր այդ երկրին իր կամքը: Հիմա Եվրոպան Եվրոյի է անցել՝ միասնական դրամական միավորի, բայց ԱՄՆ-ը դրա դեմն առնելու ձևն էլ է գտել  ամեն Նոր տարուց առաջ դեպի ԱՄՆ ինքնաթիռի տոմսերը բավական էժանանում են, իսկ քանի որ այնտեղ, չնայած ճգնաժամին, գները նույնն են մնացել, եվրոպացիները գնում են ԱՄՆ, փոխում իրենց դրամը դոլարի ու գնում առևտրի՝ դոլարով: Իսկ իրենց դրամը /եվրո/ գնում է հերթական կուտակման


Շատ ճիշտ ա: ԱՄՆ-ը 1 ցենտ ծախսում ա 100 դոլլարանոց ա տպում ու օգնության, չգիտեմ ինչի տեսքով էդ մաքուր թուղթը հանում ա դուրս: Ընդեղ էլ մարդիկ էշ էշ ծախում են: Բայց հենց ինքը ԱՄՆ-ը մեծ հաճուքով պարտք ա անում ցանկացած երկրից՝ էդ երկրի ռեալ, ապրանքով հիմնավորված փողը: Հալա դե թող մի երկիր փորձի հետ տա դոլլարը ու տեղը ոսկի, կամ նավթ պահանջի: Չեն տա, կհամարեն տերորիստական երկիր ու կահարձակվեն վրեն: Իսկ եթե ասենք Ռուսաստանը փորձի շուխուր անել, որ իր կուտակած դոլլարները թուղթ են ու տեղը ապրանք պահանջի՞… Է հա կասեն թուղթ ա , հաջող աշխարհ ու տնտեսական ճգնաժամը կդառնա տնտեսական աղետ: Ո՞վ դոլլար չունի կուտակած, համարյա բոլոր երկրների փողը դոլլարի վրայա կանգնած :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շատ ճիշտ ա: ԱՄՆ-ը 1 ցենտ ծախսում ա 100 դոլլարանոց ա տպում ու օգնության, չգիտեմ ինչի տեսքով էդ մաքուր թուղթը հանում ա դուրս: Ընդեղ էլ մարդիկ էշ էշ ծախում են: Բայց հենց ինքը ԱՄՆ-ը մեծ հաճուքով պարտք ա անում ցանկացած երկրից՝ էդ երկրի ռեալ, ապրանքով հիմնավորված փողը: Հալա դե թող մի երկիր փորձի հետ տա դոլլարը ու տեղը ոսկի, կամ նավթ պահանջի: Չեն տա, կհամարեն տերորիստական երկիր ու կահարձակվեն վրեն: Իսկ եթե ասենք Ռուսաստանը փորձի շուխուր անել, որ իր կուտակած դոլլարները թուղթ են ու տեղը ապրանք պահանջի՞… Է հա կասեն թուղթ ա , հաջող աշխարհ ու տնտեսական ճգնաժամը կդառնա տնտեսական աղետ: Ո՞վ դոլլար չունի կուտակած, համարյա բոլոր երկրների փողը դոլլարի վրայա կանգնած


Դե ԱՄՆ-ն է այդ ամենի հեղինակը. իր դրամը արժեզրկեց, բայց հետն էլ մյուսները արժեզրկվեցին: Եվրոն մի ժամանակ էն ուր էր հասել? 650 դրամ էր մոտավորապես..., ռուբլին առաջ 12-13 դրամ էր, հիմա 10-11... մի խոսքով, ԱՄՆ-ը նոր թափ ա ուզում հավաքի:

*Ըստ ամերիկամետների*՝ Ռուսաստանը 2 կարևոր խնդիր ունի Եվրոպայի հետ՝

*1. Ռուսաստանը որպես սպառնալիք
2. Ռուսաստանը որպես Եվրոպային նավթ ու գազ վաճառող*

Այստեղ ՀՀ-ին էլ է կարևոր տեղ հատկացվում
*ВПК*-ն /ռազմարդյունաբերական համակարգն է ՌԴ-ի, որի մեջ են բոլոր պագոնավորները. շուրջ 40 մլն մարդ/ ուզում է կոնֆլիկտներ հրահրել ՀՀ-ում
*ТЭК*-ը /վառելիքաէներգետիկ համակարգ. այստեղ մարդ չկա, բայց փող կա: Այս համակարգը աշխատում է այն բանի վրա, որ բոլորը ցանկանան Ռուսաստանի հետ լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ լինել/ չի ցանկանում Իրան-Հայաստան գազամուղի կառուցումը, քանի որ, բնականաբար, չի բխում իր շահերից.... /եթե հետաքրքիր է, կարող եմ մանրամասնել/

Ու կարող եք գուշակել, թե ըստ ամերիկամետների ինչու է ԱՄՆ_ը համաձայն գազամուղի անցնելուն ՀՀ տարածքով: Ասում են՝ *դե ուզում ենք ՀՀ-ն հարստացնել*  :LOL:  /երևի անգլիական հումոր էին ուզում անել/ ու ասում են, իսկ *մինչ գազամուղի կառուցումը Իրանը կդառնա դեմոկրատական*  :Think: 
էս էլ ամերիկամետների _օդերևութաբանական_ կանխատեսումները  :Think: 
ԶԱՎԵՇՏ  :Shok: 

Հիմա ՀՀ-ն 2 քարի արանքում է. Ռուսաստանը փորձում է գազամուղը իր ձեռքը գցել, որ չաշխատացնի, իսկ Արևմուտքը պայքարում է, որ ՀՀ-ն գազամուղը Ռուսաստանին չտա

----------


## Դավիթ

> Շատ ճիշտ ա: ԱՄՆ-ը 1 ցենտ ծախսում ա 100 դոլլարանոց ա տպում ու օգնության, չգիտեմ ինչի տեսքով էդ մաքուր թուղթը հանում ա դուրս: Ընդեղ էլ մարդիկ էշ էշ ծախում են: Բայց հենց ինքը ԱՄՆ-ը մեծ հաճուքով պարտք ա անում ցանկացած երկրից՝ էդ երկրի ռեալ, ապրանքով հիմնավորված փողը: Հալա դե թող մի երկիր փորձի հետ տա դոլլարը ու տեղը ոսկի, կամ նավթ պահանջի: Չեն տա, կհամարեն տերորիստական երկիր ու կահարձակվեն վրեն: Իսկ եթե ասենք Ռուսաստանը փորձի շուխուր անել, որ իր կուտակած դոլլարները թուղթ են ու տեղը ապրանք պահանջի՞… Է հա կասեն թուղթ ա , հաջող աշխարհ ու տնտեսական ճգնաժամը կդառնա տնտեսական աղետ: Ո՞վ դոլլար չունի կուտակած, համարյա բոլոր երկրների փողը դոլլարի վրայա կանգնած


Ամեիկայի վիճակը այդքան ել լավ չի ինչ թվում է:  Մոտ 12 տրիլիոն պարտք ունի, բյուդջեի դեֆիցիտը մոտ 500 մլրդ. այս տարի:  Արդյունաբերությունը կանգնած է, կռվի փող չունի... Մարդիկ ել միայն կարող են ապառիկ ձևով ապրել:

----------


## Elmo

> Ամեիկայի վիճակը այդքան ել լավ չի ինչ թվում է:  Մոտ 12 տրիլիոն պարտք ունի, բյուդջեի դեֆիցիտը մոտ 500 մլրդ. այս տարի:  Արդյունաբերությունը կանգնած է, կռվի փող չունի... Մարդիկ ել միայն կարող են ապառիկ ձևով ապրել:


Մեկա էդ պարտքը չի տալու, հալա ավելի ա ավելացնելու, էդ իրան ձեռ ա տալիս:
Էդ թվում ա, որ կռվի փող չունի: Իրականում աշխարհի որ ծերում իրար խփում են, ԱՄՆ 2 կողմին էլ զենք ա ծախում, բայց ձևացնում ա, որ սկի իրան փող չունի կռվելու համար:
Իսկ մարդիկ ԱՄՆ-ում միշտ էլ ապառիկ են ապրել, տենց հեշտ ա մարդկանց ինտեգրել ու խիստ կախման մեջ դնել պետությունից:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Մեկա էդ պարտքը չի տալու, հալա ավելի ա ավելացնելու, էդ իրան ձեռ ա տալիս:
> Էդ թվում ա, որ կռվի փող չունի: Իրականում աշխարհի որ ծերում իրար խփում են, ԱՄՆ 2 կողմին էլ զենք ա ծախում, բայց ձևացնում ա, որ սկի իրան փող չունի կռվելու համար:
> Իսկ մարդիկ ԱՄՆ-ում միշտ էլ ապառիկ են ապրել, տենց հեշտ ա մարդկանց ինտեգրել ու խիստ կախման մեջ դնել պետությունից:


Իրաքի կռվի գինը արդեն 1 տրիլիոնա, ու միշտ բյուդջեից դուրս: Պարտքն ել չտա, փող չի ստանա: Այս տարի, մարդկ կորցրին 40-50 տոկոսը իրենց կուտակած թոշակների: 30-40 տարի հավաքելեին, 3 ամսում կեսը գնաց:
40 միլլիոն մարդ, բժշկական ապահովագրում  չունի, բանկում ել 0 ունեն:
Աստված չանի լուրջ հիվանդանաս: Ամեն ինչ կկորցնես ինչ ունեցել ես:  Հավատա, եթե վիճակը լավ լիներ, կյանքում սեվական պրեզիդենտ չէին ընտրի:

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, ինչ էլ լինի, ԱՄՆ-ը աշխարհում թիվ մեկ երկիրն է տարբեր ցուցանիշներով /կարող եմ որոշ տվյալներ ներկայացնել/: Ու եթե ինքը ինչ-որ խնդիրներ է ունենում, ապա դա ազդում է մնացած բոլորի վրա. այսինքն՝ մնացածները նույնպես վատ վիճակում են գտնվում, պահպանվում է հարաբերական բալանսը

Ինչ վերաբերում է Օբամայի ընտրությանը, ապա ասեմ, որ ամերիկյան ազգը կարիք ուներ փոփոխությունների, սա գալիս է ամերիկացիների մի գաղափարախոսությունից՝ Ամերիկան ամերիկացիների համար: Ամերիկան կարողացել էր հաղթող դուրս գալ Սառը պատերազմից, հոգնել էր սպառազինությունների մրցավազքից.... գումարները վատնվում էին անխղճորեն: Ուստի քաշվեցին իրենց երկրի ներսը ու զարկ տվեցին զարգացմանը, գումարները սեփական երկրի ներսում ծախսելուն: Հետո եկավ Բուշը ու եղավ այն, ինչ գիտենք: Հիմա իմ կարծիքով ամերիկացիները կրկին ուզում են վերականգնվել: Ամեն դեպքում կայսրություն ա, պետք է ջանք գործադրել, որ չփլուզվի  :Think:  Դրա համար էլ փոխեցին իրենց քաղաքական գիծը՝ ընտրելով Օբամային

----------


## Դավիթ

Կայսրություն չէի ասի, Ամերիկացիները հպարտ են լինել Ամերիկացի, եվ լավ ել սիրում են իրենց երկիրը եվ գնահատում իրենց համառոտ պատմությունը: Մեր օբաման ել սարեր խոստացավ, բայց ըստ իր ընտրած մարդկանց, ամեն ինչ նույն է լինելու, մի գուցե թեթև փոփոխություններով:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կայսրություն չէի ասի, Ամերիկացիները հպարտ են լինել Ամերիկացի, եվ լավ ել սիրում են իրենց երկիրը եվ գնահատում իրենց համառոտ պատմությունը: Մեր օբաման ել սարեր խոստացավ, բայց ըստ իր ընտրած մարդկանց, ամեն ինչ նույն է լինելու, մի գուցե թեթև փոփոխություններով:


Դե, ճիշտն ասած, մարդուն չես կարող դատել, եթե վարում է մի քաղաքականություն, որը բխում է սեփական երկրի շահերից: Ընդհակառակը, միայն ողջունել կարելի է այդպիսի հայրենասերներին

Իսկ ինչու կայսրություն չէիր ասի?

----------


## Դավիթ

2 ժամ առաջ, սենատոր Մենենդեզը հարցրեց Հիլլարիին Հայական Եղեռնի եվ Կիպրոսի մասին:  Հիլլարին ասեց:
We will certainly look at these important issues...

Այսինքն, յան տվեք:

----------


## Դավիթ

Կայսրության ժամանակ ուժով կպահվէին նահանգները: Առայժմ դեռ ոչ մի նահանգ չի ուզում դուրգալ ֆեդերացիայից:

----------


## Ambrosine

> 2 ժամ առաջ, սենատոր Մենենդեզը հարցրեց Հիլլարիին Հայական Եղեռնի եվ Կիպրոսի մասին:  Հիլլարին ասեց:
> We will certainly look at these important issues...
> 
> Այսինքն, յան տվեք:


Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ երբեք էլ մեծ հույսեր չեմ ունեցել ու, ընդհանրապես, արդեն վաղուց ժամանակն է, որ հայերը դասեր քաղեն պատմությունից

----------


## Դավիթ

Աստղ ջան, ամեն 4 տարի նույն պատմությունն է:  Կգան գլենդել, 100 տարեկան մի քանի հոգու կգրկեն, կնկարվեն, կամ ել թռուցիկ կասեն Եղեռնի մասին...Դե մեր հայերին ել գիտես, միանգամից ասում են ախպեր տղայա, նախատատու կեսուրն ել հայ...

----------


## Սամվել

ԱՄՆ կայսրություն չի...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, ամեն 4 տարի նույն պատմությունն է:  Կգան գլենդել, 100 տարեկան մի քանի հոգու կգրկեն, կնկարվեն, կամ ել թռուցիկ կասեն Եղեռնի մասին...Դե մեր հայերին ել գիտես, միանգամից ասում են ախպեր տղայա, նախատատու կեսուրն ել հայ...


դեռ միանշանակ չես կարող ասել՝ խաբել է, թե ոչ: Հաշվի առ, որ փոխվել է իրավիճակը տարածաշրջանում

Սամվել, այժմյան հասկացություններով /համեմատելով մյուս պետությունների հետ ու հաշվի առնելով ԱՄՆ-ի հեգեմոն դիրքը/ կարելի է ասել, որ ԱՄՆ-ը կայսրություն է

----------


## Դավիթ

> դեռ միանշանակ չես կարող ասել՝ խաբել է, թե ոչ: Հաշվի առ, որ փոխվել է իրավիճակը տարածաշրջանում
> 
> Սամվել, այժմյան հասկացություններով /համեմատելով մյուս պետությունների հետ ու հաշվի առնելով ԱՄՆ-ի հեգեմոն դիրքը/ կարելի է ասել, որ ԱՄՆ-ը կայսրություն է


Տնտեսության կողմից գուցե կայսրություն կոչվի...

----------


## Ambrosine

Համախառն արդյունք /2003թ./ տրիլիոն
Ռուսաստան_1.300
ԱՄՆ_11.000

Բնակչություն մլն
Ռուսաստան_143
ԱՄՆ_300

Բանակը
Ռուսաստան_968 000
ԱՄՆ_1 414 000

Ռազմական բյուջեն մլրդ
Ռուսաստան_48
ԱՄՆ_330

----------


## Դավիթ

> Համախառն արդյունք /2003թ./ տրիլիոն
> Ռուսաստան_1.300
> ԱՄՆ_11.000
> 
> Բնակչություն մլն
> Ռուսաստան_143
> ԱՄՆ_300
> 
> Բանակը
> ...


Համաձայն եմ թվերի հետ, բայց կլասիկական թերմինը կայսրության նա է, երբ բռի ուժով կայսրությունը ունի տարացքներ, գաղութներ, և որտեղ բնակչությունը դեմ է կայսրությանը:

----------


## Norton

> Համախառն արդյունք /2003թ./ տրիլիոն
> Ռուսաստան_1.300
> ԱՄՆ_11.000
> 
> Բնակչություն մլն
> Ռուսաստան_143
> ԱՄՆ_300
> 
> Բանակը
> ...


բոլդով հատվածը հիմա 50 մլրդ Ռուսաստան
600-700մլրդ ԱՄՆ

----------

Ambrosine (14.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Համաձայն եմ թվերի հետ, բայց կլասիկական թերմինը կայսրության նա է, երբ բռի ուժով կայսրությունը ունի տարացքներ, գաղութներ, և որտեղ բնակչությունը դեմ է կայսրությանը:


ուրեմն այսպես... այդ ամենը ԱՄՆ-ը ունեցել է: Հետս կհամաձայնես, որ Իսրայելը ԱՄՆ-ի տիպիկ գաղութի օրինակ է?

հիմա ուրիշ տվյալներ՝
ԱՄՆ-ը Ճապոնիայում ունի 60.000 զորք /ընդ որում ԱՄՆ-ը Ճապոնիային առաջարկել է անվտանգության համար զորք չպահել, իսկ անվտանգության բեռը վերցրել է իր վրա՝ այնտեղ մտցնելով իր զորքերը/
Հարավ Կորեայում ունի 36.000 զորք..........

----------


## Հայկօ

Հա՛, ու նաև՝

ԱՄՆ - մի տասը հազար միջուկային մարտագլխիկ
ՌԴ - մի տասը հազար միջուկային մարտագլխիկ

 :Think:

----------


## Դավիթ

> բոլդով հատվածը հիմա 50 մլրդ Ռուսաստան
> 600-700մլրդ ԱՄՆ



Իրաքի արշավանքը գինը 300-350 մլրդ. տարեկան. Դարցավ 600-700: Բացի դրանից, կա սեվ բյուդջետ, որ չի ել ասվում թէ իչքան է ծախսվում, գուցե մինչեվ 1 տրիլիոն:

----------

Norton (14.01.2009)

----------


## Դավիթ

> ուրեմն այսպես... այդ ամենը ԱՄՆ-ը ունեցել է: Հետս կհամաձայնես, որ Իսրայելը ԱՄՆ-ի տիպիկ գաղութի օրինակ է?
> 
> հիմա ուրիշ տվյալներ՝
> ԱՄՆ-ը Ճապոնիայում ունի 60.000 զորք /ընդ որում ԱՄՆ-ը Ճապոնիային առաջարկել է անվտանգության համար զորք չպահել, իսկ անվտանգության բեռը վերցրել է իր վրա՝ այնտեղ մտցնելով իր զորքերը/
> Հարավ Կորեայում ունի 36.000 զորք..........


Զորքը կա, բայց իրենք Ամերիկայի գաղութը չէն.  Մեկը Կորեական պատերազմից, մյուսն ել 45 ից.

----------


## Դավիթ

Ամերիկան ավելի շուտ կլինի Իսրաելի գաղութը: :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Զորքը կա, բայց իրենք Ամերիկայի գաղութը չէն.  Մեկը Կորեական պատերազմից, մյուսն ել 45 ից.


Էդ պատմությունը ես էլ գիտեմ
Բայց չասեցիր՝ համաձայն ես, որ Իսրայելը գոնե ԱՄՆ_ի գաղութն ա? Իսկ կարող ա ասես, որ ՀՀ-ն էլ ՌԴ-ի գաղութը չի?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա՛, ու նաև՝
> 
> ԱՄՆ - մի տասը հազար միջուկային մարտագլխիկ
> ՌԴ - մի տասը հազար միջուկային մարտագլխիկ


միջուկային հարցերը շատ բարդ են
Նախ դրանք զսպիչ դերակատարություն ունեն, հետո էլ եթե օգտագործեն, ապա դա հավասար կլինի ինքնասպանության

----------


## Norton

> միջուկային հարցերը շատ բարդ են
> Նախ դրանք զսպիչ դերակատարություն ունեն, հետո էլ եթե օգտագործեն, ապա դա հավասար կլինի ինքնասպանության


մի անգամ գրել եմ, հարցը նրանումա , որ մոկը ունի 1000 հատ մյուսը 100.000 մարտագլխիկ, դրանից երկրի հզորությունը չի ավելանում, քանի որ երկրի ու մարդկության վերացման համար մի քանիսն էլ բավական է, մարդուն 2 անգամ չեն սպանում:

----------


## Դավիթ

Աստղ, գիտեմ ինչ ի նկատի ունես: Այդքան հեշտ չի ամեն ինչ այստեղ: Եթե մի քաղաքագետ դուրս գա իսրաելական լոբիի դիմաց, դա կնշանակի ապուշ ինքնասպանություն: Կոնգրեսի կեսը իրանք են, չեմ ասում մամուլը, ֆիանսական
աշխարհը եվ այլն...Գաղութի նման չստացվեց...

----------


## Ambrosine

> մի անգամ գրել եմ, հարցը նրանումա , որ մոկը ունի 1000 հատ մյուսը 100.000 մարտագլխիկ, դրանից երկրի հզորությունը չի ավելանում, քանի որ երկրի ու մարդկության վերացման համար մի քանիսն էլ բավական է, մարդուն 2 անգամ չեն սպանում:


Այսինքն նույն բանն ենք չէ գրել փաստացի?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, գիտեմ ինչ ի նկատի ունես: Այդքան հեշտ չի ամեն ինչ այստեղ: Եթե մի քաղաքագետ դուրս գա իսրաելական լոբիի դիմաց, դա կնշանակի ապուշ ինքնասպանություն: Կոնգրեսի կեսը իրանք են, չեմ ասում մամուլը, ֆիանսական
> աշխարհը եվ այլն...Գաղութի նման չստացվեց...


դե լավ ա, որ ընդունեցիր :Smile: 
ես հլը չեմ գրում միջազգային կառույցների վրա ԱՄՆ-ի գերիշխող դիրքի մասին, իր հայեցողությամբ միջազգային իրավունքը բանեցնելու մասին ու շատ ու շատ ուրիշ հանգամանքներ......

----------


## Norton

> դե լավ ա, որ ընդունեցիր
> ես հլը չեմ գրում միջազգային կառույցների վրա ԱՄՆ-ի գերիշխող դիրքի մասին, իր հայեցողությամբ միջազգային իրավունքը բանեցնելու մասին ու շատ ու շատ ուրիշ հանգամանքներ......


Աստղ թեման վերաբերվումա ԱՄՆ vs. Ռուսատան հակամարտությանը, այդ կոնտեքստում ԱՄՆ հզորա ու հաղթող նաև աշխարհի մաշտաբովա թիվ 1 պետություննա, բայց սխալ քաղաքականության հետևանքով քիչ-քիչ իրանք կորցնում են դիրքերը:
Նույնիսկ վերջերս պենտագոնը հաշվետվություն է տվել. որտեղ զգուշացվում է , որ 2020 թվ. արդեն ԱՄՆ դիրքերը զգալլիորեն կթուլանան աշխարհում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ նա կկորցնի իր հզորությունները:
Հետո, մի թերագնահատիր հրեական համայնքի հզորությանը, Իսրայելի դեպքում հաստատ չի կարելի ասել, որ այն գԱմնը գաղութնա : Իսրայելը զինվում , տնտեսությունա զարգացնում ԱՄՆ-ի հաշվին, ձեռի հետ էլ իրականացնում ԱՄՆ արևելյան ծրագրերի մի մասը:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Աստղ թեման վերաբերվումա ԱՄՆ vs. Ռուսատան հակամարտությանը, այդ կոնտեքստում ԱՄՆ հզորա ու հաղթող նաև աշխարհի մաշտաբովա թիվ 1 պետություննա, բայց սխալ քաղաքականության հետևանքով քիչ-քիչ իրանք կորցնում են դիրքերը:
> Նույնիսկ վերջերս պենտագոնը հաշվետվություն է տվել. որտեղ զգուշացվում է , որ 2020 թվ. արդեն ԱՄՆ դիրքերը զգալլիորեն կթուլանան աշխարհում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ նա կկորցնի իր հզորությունները:
> Հետո, մի թերագնահատիր հրեական համայնքի հզորությանը, Իսրայելի դեպքում հաստատ չի կարելի ասել, որ այն գԱմնը գաղութնա : Իսրայելը զինվում , տնտեսությունա զարգացնում ԱՄՆ-ի հաշվին, ձեռի հետ էլ իրականացնում ԱՄՆ արևելյան ծրագրերի մի մասը:


Ես ել դա ի նկատի ունեի.

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ թեման վերաբերվումա ԱՄՆ vs. Ռուսատան հակամարտությանը, այդ կոնտեքստում ԱՄՆ հզորա ու հաղթող նաև աշխարհի մաշտաբովա թիվ 1 պետություննա, բայց սխալ քաղաքականության հետևանքով քիչ-քիչ իրանք կորցնում են դիրքերը:
> Նույնիսկ վերջերս պենտագոնը հաշվետվություն է տվել. որտեղ զգուշացվում է , որ 2020 թվ. արդեն ԱՄՆ դիրքերը զգալլիորեն կթուլանան աշխարհում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ նա կկորցնի իր հզորությունները:
> Հետո, մի թերագնահատիր հրեական համայնքի հզորությանը, Իսրայելի դեպքում հաստատ չի կարելի ասել, որ այն գԱմնը գաղութնա : Իսրայելը զինվում , տնտեսությունա զարգացնում ԱՄՆ-ի հաշվին, ձեռի հետ էլ իրականացնում ԱՄՆ արևելյան ծրագրերի մի մասը:


Դու էլ ասեցիր էն, ինչը ես եմ ասում. ապացույցը գրառմանդ վերջին պարբերությունն ա
Մենք էլ զինվում ենք ՌԴ-ի կողմից ու իրականացնում նրա ծրագրերը Անդրկովկասում ու Մերձավոր Արևելքում

----------


## Ambrosine

ու հետո, ինչ ես ընկել հաշվետվության հետևից? եթե Ռուսաստանը չի հրապարակում այդպիսի փաստաթղթեր կամ կեղծված է հրապարակում, դա չի նշանակում, որ ՌԴ-ն լավ վիճակում է լինելու 2020 թվին: ԱՄՆ-ը հենց տեսնի, որ Ռուսաստանը ուժերի նոր հարաբերակցություն ա ուզում ստեղծի, կարա օգտագործի ում ասես, թեկուզ չեչեններին: Չեմ թերագնահատում ՌԴ-ին, բայց ԱՄՆ-ը ու ՌԴ-ն հլը որ անհավասար դիրքերում են

----------


## Norton

> ու հետո, ինչ ես ընկել հաշվետվության հետևից? եթե Ռուսաստանը չի հրապարակում այդպիսի փաստաթղթեր կամ կեղծված է հրապարակում, դա չի նշանակում, որ ՌԴ-ն լավ վիճակում է լինելու 2020 թվին: ԱՄՆ-ը հենց տեսնի, որ Ռուսաստանը ուժերի նոր հարաբերակցություն ա ուզում ստեղծի, կարա օգտագործի ում ասես, թեկուզ չեչեններին: Չեմ թերագնահատում ՌԴ-ին, բայց ԱՄՆ-ը ու ՌԴ-ն հլը որ անհավասար դիրքերում են


Հաշվետվության օրիանկը բերեցի ցույց տալու, որ իրենց ռազմական վերլուծաբաններն էլ են իրենց իսկ երկրի միջազգային դրության թուլացում կանխատեսում:
Մանկապարտեզի երեխուն էլ պարզա , որ ՌԴ-ն տարիներով ու տասնամյակներով ԱՄՆ-ից հետ ա մնացել՝ տնտեսապես, քաղաքականապես ու համարյա ամեն բնագավառում, իրենց հավասար դիրքերումա պահում միջուկային զենքի առկայությունը միայն:
Ու 2020-ին ԱՄՆ դիրքերը այնքան չի թուլանա, որ Ռուսատանը կարա իրա հետ ոտ գցի , ուղղակի ԱՄՆ հասելա իր հզորության գագաթնակետին և ժամանակնա նահանջի քիչ-քիչ նոր խաղացողների համար տեղ բացելով:

----------


## Դավիթ

Նոր խաղացողները շատ հին են...Հնդկաստան եվ չինաստան:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հաշվետվության օրիանկը բերեցի ցույց տալու, որ իրենց ռազմական վերլուծաբաններն էլ են իրենց իսկ երկրի միջազգային դրության թուլացում կանխատեսում:
> Մանկապարտեզի երեխուն էլ պարզա , որ ՌԴ-ն տարիներով ու տասնամյակներով ԱՄՆ-ից հետ ա մնացել՝ տնտեսապես, քաղաքականապես ու համարյա ամեն բնագավառում, իրենց հավասար դիրքերումա պահում միջուկային զենքի առկայությունը միայն:
> Ու 2020-ին ԱՄՆ դիրքերը այնքան չի թուլանա, որ Ռուսատանը կարա իրա հետ ոտ գցի , ուղղակի ԱՄՆ հասելա իր հզորության գագաթնակետին և ժամանակնա նահանջի քիչ-քիչ նոր խաղացողների համար տեղ բացելով:


Բա իմ ասածն էլ էն չէր, որ հիմա հարցը այն է, որ կայսրությունը չփլուզվի???????  :Angry2: 

Նոր ուժերի կողքին կավելացնեի ԵՄ-ն. արդեն նկատվում է, որ ցանկանում են վերանորոգել Բրյուսելյան պակտը

----------


## Norton

> Նոր խաղացողները շատ հին են...Հնդկաստան եվ չինաստան:


հին են, բայց քաղաքական արժեք նոր-նոր են ձեռք բերում:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ամերիկան Պակիստանի միջոցով Հնդկաստանին վրա կազդի: Չինաստանինը մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ է: Ես գտնում եմ,որ երբ չինաստանե շատ ուժեղացավ, այդ ժամանակ մենք կտեսնենք ամերիկյան-ռուս լավ հարաբերություններ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ամերիկան Պակիստանի միջոցով Հնդկաստանին վրա կազդի: Չինաստանինը մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ է: Ես գտնում եմ,որ երբ չինաստանե շատ ուժեղացավ, այդ ժամանակ մենք կտեսնենք ամերիկյան-ռուս լավ հարաբերություններ:


Բայց Չինաստանը լուրջ խնդիր ունի.. ավտորիտար վարչակարգը
տափաստաններում տարբեր ժողովուրդներ կան, ուստի երկրի դեմոկրատացումը կլինի ողբալի հետևանքների արդյունք Չինաստանի համար

----------


## Norton

> Բա իմ ասածն էլ էն չէր, որ հիմա հարցը այն է, որ կայսրությունը չփլուզվի??????? 
> 
> Նոր ուժերի կողքին կավելացնեի ԵՄ-ն. արդեն նկատվում է, որ ցանկանում են վերանորոգել Բրյուսելյան պակտը


Գիտես գրածներդ կարդացել եմ՞ :LOL: 
ԵՄ-ն հլա , որ ներքին պառակտումներից գլխի չի գալի, էն աստիճան, որ Լեհաստանի նախագահը իրա պահանջներնա դնում ու ոչ մի քայլ չիզիջում: ԵՄ-ում մինչև հիմա նույնիսա սահմանադրություն չեն կարում անցկացնեն:
Բայց դե իրանք էլ են հզոր, միջազգային ասպարեզում , սակայն մինչև հիմա չեն կարում որևէ քայլ առանց ԱՄՆ անեն:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ճիշտ ա՞, որ ԱՄՆ-ը Չինաստանին մոտ հարյուր տրիլիոն արտաքին պարտք ունի (մեծ մասամբ՝ նավթի դիմաց):

----------


## Դավիթ

Չեմ կարծում երբեվե չինաստանը դառնա դեմոկրատական երկիր: Սովետի օրինակով չեն գնա:

----------


## Դավիթ

Նաֆթ չի: Ապրանքների դիմաց, Ամերիկյան օբլիգացիաներ են առնում չինացիները, եվ իրենց ապրանքները նորից ուղարկու ամերիկա:  

Trade Imbalance.

----------


## Ambrosine

> Գիտես գրածներդ կարդացել եմ՞
> ԵՄ-ն հլա , որ ներքին պառակտումներից գլխի չի գալի, էն աստիճան, որ Լեհաստանի նախագահը իրա պահանջներնա դնում ու ոչ մի քայլ չիզիջում: ԵՄ-ում մինչև հիմա նույնիսա սահմանադրություն չեն կարում անցկացնեն:
> Բայց դե իրանք էլ են հզոր, միջազգային ասպարեզում , սակայն մինչև հիմա չեն կարում որևէ քայլ առանց ԱՄՆ անեն:


Ընդհանուր Սահմանադրության ընդումնանը դեմ ա Ֆրանսիան
Բայց ունենմիասնական
1. վիզայի համակարգ
2. հայրենիքի գաղափար
3. արժեքային համակարգ
4. վալյուտային ֆոնդ

պլյուս...Ֆրանսիան ՆԱՏՕ-ի Ռազմական կազմակերպության անդամ չի, հետն էլ Եվրոպայում ռազմաքաղաքական հեգեմոնն ա /տնտեսականը Գերմանիան ա/

----------


## Norton

դրա համար էլ ԱՄՆ-ի դեմ մենակ Ֆրանսիան խոսում, բայց շուտ էլ սսկվումա :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

> դրա համար էլ ԱՄՆ-ի դեմ մենակ Ֆրանսիան խոսում, բայց շուտ էլ սսկվումա


Ամն ի դեմ 18 րդ դարի վերջից Ֆրանսիան միշտ խոսել է: Ֆրանսիան չի կարողանում մոռանալ այն հանգամանքը, որ
Ամերիկան չմտավ կռվի մեջ Անգլիայի դեմ, երբ Ֆրանսիան հայտարարել եր պատերազմ Անգլիային, 1790 ականներին:  Ֆրանսիան շատ մեծ դեր խաղաց Ամերիկյան հեղափոխության ժամանակ: ՈՒղղակի, Ամերիկացիները
ուրացան այդ հարցում...

----------


## Norton

> Ամն ի դեմ 18 րդ դարի վերջից Ֆրանսիան միշտ խոսել է: Ֆրանսիան չի կարողանում մոռանալ այն հանգամանքը, որ
> Ամերիկան չմտավ կռվի մեջ Անգլիայի դեմ, երբ Ֆրանսիան հայտարարել եր պատերազմ Անգլիային, 1790 ականներին:  Ֆրանսիան շատ մեծ դեր խաղաց Ամերիկյան հեղափոխության ժամանակ: ՈՒղղակի, Ամերիկացիները
> ուրացան այդ հարցում...


Հա ըստ էության ԱՄՆ-ն անկախացավ Ֆրանսիայի օգնության շնորհիվ, սական իր շահերը իրեն մերձեցման տարան Բրիտանիայի հետ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> դրա համար էլ ԱՄՆ-ի դեմ մենակ Ֆրանսիան խոսում, բայց շուտ էլ սսկվումա


Չէի ասի՝ շուտ էլ սսկվում ա  :Think: 
Եվրոպայում եզակի պետություններից էր, որ քննադատեց Իրաքի պատերազմը ու բարձրաձայնեց այդ ամենը, որից հետո /նաև ՌԴ-ի հովանու ներքո/ իրենց ձայը բարձրացրին լատինաամերիկայն մի երկու պետություն: Իսպանիան դուրս եկավ պատերազմից միայն մարտի 11-ի Ատոչայի կայարանի դեպքերից հետո, իշխանափոխություն եղավ, Լուիս Մարիայի տեղը Սապատերոն ընտրվեց... բայց մեկ ա, Ֆրանսիան էր քննադատողը ու փայլուն էր անում: Նաև պահանջում էր, որ ԱՄՆ-ը չխառնվի Եվրոպայի գործերին, հետ գնա դեպի Մոնրոյի դոկտրինը.. ուֆֆֆֆ, հոգնեցի

----------


## Դավիթ

Մոնրոի Դոկտրինը... Հիմա Ամերիկան, Լատին Ամերիկայում ել շատ համբավ չունի:  Ինչպես նայում եմ, պետք է լինի Հյուսիս-Ամերիկյան պետություն, Կանադա, Ամն, երեվի Մեկսիկա...

----------


## Norton

> Չէի ասի՝ շուտ էլ սսկվում ա 
> Եվրոպայում եզակի պետություններից էր, որ քննադատեց Իրաքի պատերազմը ու բարձրաձայնեց այդ ամենը, որից հետո /նաև ՌԴ-ի հովանու ներքո/ իրենց ձայը բարձրացրին լատինաամերիկայն մի երկու պետություն: Իսպանիան դուրս եկավ պատերազմից միայն մարտի 11-ի Ատոչայի կայարանի դեպքերից հետո, իշխանափոխություն եղավ, Լուիս Մարիայի տեղը Սապատերոն ընտրվեց... բայց մեկ ա, Ֆրանսիան էր քննադատողը ու փայլուն էր անում: Նաև պահանջում էր, որ ԱՄՆ-ը չխառնվի Եվրոպայի գործերին, հետ գնա դեպի Մոնրոյի դոկտրինը.. ուֆֆֆֆ, հոգնեցի


Հեո, քննադատում էր մեջը ինչ կա՞ :Smile: 
Դա ներկայացումա, ոչ ավելի Ֆրանսիան լավ հասկանումա, որ իրա ձայն զրոյականա, ուղղակի եռանձնանալու համար ու ցույց տալու համար, ր իր դիրքերըդեռ ամուր են քննադատումա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հեո, քննադատում էր մեջը ինչ կա՞
> Դա ներկայացումա, ոչ ավելի Ֆրանսիան լավ հասկանումա, որ իրա ձայն զրոյականա, ուղղակի եռանձնանալու համար ու ցույց տալու համար, ր իր դիրքերըդեռ ամուր են քննադատումա:


է հաաաա, բա էդ էլ ինչ-որ չափով պրեստիժի քաղաքականություն ա, բայց մարդը պրինցիպի ընդունել տվեց ցեղասպանության մասին բանաձևերը, օրենքը՝ չնայած, որ ԱՄՆ-ը ամեն կերպ փորձում էր խանգարել, լոբբիստական ուժերը գլուխ էին տանում, բայց....
հետո, Ֆրանսիան, ինչպես գիտես, ազգային պետության դասական օրինակ ա, էդ ազգը ամեն ինչի հասել ա միայնակ, կարելի է այդպես ասել, ճիշտ է ինչ-որ վերապահումով. միայն ԱՄՆ-ի հզորանալը ստվեր գցեց իր վրա, թե չէ...

----------


## Norton

> է հաաաա, բա էդ էլ ինչ-որ չափով պրեստիժի քաղաքականություն ա, բայց մարդը պրինցիպի ընդունել տվեց ցեղասպանության մասին բանաձևերը, օրենքը՝ չնայած, որ ԱՄՆ-ը ամեն կերպ փորձում էր խանգարել, լոբբիստական ուժերը գլուխ էին տանում, բայց....
> հետո, Ֆրանսիան, ինչպես գիտես, ազգային պետության դասական օրինակ ա, էդ ազգը ամեն ինչի հասել ա միայնակ, կարելի է այդպես ասել, ճիշտ է ինչ-որ վերապահումով. միայն ԱՄՆ-ի հզորանալը ստվեր գցեց իր վրա, թե չէ...


Հա բա իհարկե, վախտին ամերիկացիք իրանց խնդրում էին օգնել անգլիական լծից ազատվելու համար, հետո հզորանալով սկսեցին Ֆրանսիային բանի տեղ չդնել: Այդ ժամանակի Եվրոպայի հզորագույն պետություն էր դեռ Ֆրանսիան:
Իսկ ցեղասպանության հարցը ընդունեց իր շահերից ելնելով, իր գերնպատակն է Թուրքիային թույլ չտալ մտնել ԵՄ ու դա ես դիտարկում եմ էտ կոնտեքստում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա բա իհարկե, վախտին ամերիկացիք իրանց խնդրում էին օգնել անգլիական լծից ազատվելու համար, հետո հզորանալով սկսեցին Ֆրանսիային բանի տեղ չդնել: Այդ ժամանակի Եվրոպայի հզորագույն պետություն էր դեռ Ֆրանսիան:
> Իսկ ցեղասպանության հարցը ընդունեց իր շահերից ելնելով, իր գերնպատակն է Թուրքիային թույլ չտալ մտնել ԵՄ ու դա ես դիտարկում եմ էտ կոնտեքստում:


Նորթոն  :Diablo: 
պարզ ա, որ իր շահերից ելնելով, ոչ թե հայերի լաց ու կոծի

----------


## Norton

> Նորթոն 
> պարզ ա, որ իր շահերից ելնելով, ոչ թե հայերի լաց ու կոծի


նենց ասեցիր ուզում էին խանգարել, բայց իրանք ընդունեցին, ինձ էլ թվաց հայերի լաց ու կոծը գոնե մի տեղ իրա պտուղներնա տվել :LOL: 
հրեական լոբբինա շատ ուժեղ պայքարում ընդունման դեմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> նենց ասեցիր ուզում էին խանգարել, բայց իրանք ընդունեցին, ինձ էլ թվաց հայերի լաց ու կոծը գոնե մի տեղ իրա պտուղներնա տվել
> հրեական լոբբինա շատ ուժեղ պայքարում ընդունման դեմ:


այսինքն՝ Ամերիկան է շատ ուժեղ պայքարում ընդունման դեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Norton

> այսինքն՝ Ամերիկան է շատ ուժեղ պայքարում ընդունման դեմ


վերջը մի բան պտի ասեիր չէ :LOL: 
Չէ, հրեաների լոբբին ա առաջ մղում, հայերն էլ ահագին ուժեղ են, բայց էդքան փող չունեն, որ սաղի բերանը փակեն:

----------


## Ambrosine

Զենք առնելը դեռ չի նշանակում հաղթել. արաբներն էլ կարող են առնել ու ասեմ, որ արաբները ռուսների հետ սերտորեն են կապված. ռուսները պատմության մեջ մի անգամ չի, որ օգնել են /արաբա-իսրայելյան պատերազմ, Սուեզի ճգնաժամ..../: Բայց համաձայն եմ, մի ճար կգտնի էդ խելոք ազգը

Ողորմություն խնդրել չի, բայց եթե թույլ են տալիս, որ պահանջվող հարկի 1/5-ը կամ 2/5-ը մուծեն պետական բյուջե, կարող են չէ գոնե պարտադրել, որ հատկապես բանակի համար մի բան անեն?

----------

